# Flaque's party© de Valence : samedi 18 juin 2005



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

[...]


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*








- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
-
-
-


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






-
-







-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (21 Mai 2005)

Le 18 ?
Mais c'est pile poil le week-end où serai sur place !!! 


Je serai donc là !

Par contre, je sais pas si ça va affluer ou pas mais c'est le week-end de l'Ardéchoise, une course cycliste amateur (plus de 13 000 participants l'année dernière) qui se passe pas loin de Valence...


----------



## sylko (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
-
-


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






-
-







-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
-


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






-
-







-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






-
-







-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​ -
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Spyro (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






-
-







- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
-







- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook ( a voir avec le boulot....).....:style:







- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## petou (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook ( a voir avec le boulot....).....
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
-






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
-






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
*merci Petou, mais je veux venir moi....  *


----------



## Taho! (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
-






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
-

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Nexka (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
-






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
-






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​  - Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​  - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​  - Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pim (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
-


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​  - Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (22 Mai 2005)

iMax, t'as intérêt à venir pour une fois, ça fait trois fois que t'annule au dernier moment !


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> iMax, t'as intérêt à venir pour une fois, ça fait trois fois que t'annule au dernier moment !



Même plus, faut suivre un peu...


----------



## golf (22 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je vais lui faire des réglages tip-top._


Fais lui plutôt un dessin


----------



## golf (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lio70 (22 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*








- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

promis, cette fois, je ne prendrais pas d'album, il en faut pour tout le monde ! Roberto, tu as prévenu la Flaque© de stocker ?


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2005)

Puisqu'il est question de covoiturage, je descendrai de Paris le vendredi, genre pour arriver dans la Drôme pour le déjeuner et je repartirai le lundi dans l'après midi.
Si certains sont intéressés, contactez-moi par mp !


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- 






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## playaman (23 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​Youpi, c'est reparti !

Bien obligé de venir j'ai pas encor d'exemplaire dédicacé   
Pour le nombres de nuits, nous rentrerons dimanche soir, le départ je vais regarder un peu ce que décide les gens


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)


----------



## SuperCed (23 Mai 2005)

Ben je viens peut être, donc dans la liste du millieu.
Et je ferai le voyage avec Taho s'il est d'accord...

On peut aussi prendre l'énorme SuperCed-Mobile cette fois si tu veux Taho!
Pour le coup, ya de la place, c'est une grosse Passat TDI. Bon ok, une voiture de vieux, mais super confortable avec une sono super bonne!


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Le coin des enfants :*
> _(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
> ...
> - iMax


Tu veux vraiment prendre la responsabilité de l'inscrire  :mouais: 
Il a quand même réussi à user l'inaltérable patience du WebO   



			
				SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Ben je viens peut être, donc dans la liste du millieu.
> ...
> On peut aussi prendre l'énorme SuperCed-Mobile...


Le mieux est quand même de se prendre par la main et de s'inscrire soi même dans les listes, comme un grand  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

Allez, on va l'aider, ce pauvre SuperCed et ses coups de soleil sur le ventre ! Je ne t'ai pas noté pour l'hébergement, mais je pense que oui ! 

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- SuperCed

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)


----------



## SuperCed (23 Mai 2005)

Désolé, je suis pas un super habitué des forums rendez-vous...   
Maintenant, je sais.

Donc ya eu plantage parce que c'est pas encore certain pour moi. Je serai peut être en Finlande. Je saurai ça très bientôt en tous cas.

Sinon, pour le logement, je me débrouille.


----------



## SuperCed (23 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je suis pas un super habitué des forums rendez-vous...





			
				SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> *Le coin des enfants :*
> _(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
> - Grégoire (20 mois)
> - Henri (5 ans et demi)
> ...



iMax semble partager ton point de vue !


----------



## Nexka (23 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> *Le coin des enfants :*
> _(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
> - Grégoire (20 mois)
> - Henri (5 ans et demi)
> - Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)



C'est qui le parent inconscient qui laisse sa petite puce de 4ans seul avec les deux zozos de Roberto :affraid:    

Un conseil parent, va d'abord lire le thread sur les perles des tout petits


----------



## SuperCed (23 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> iMax semble partager ton point de vue !



C'était une blague... mais je me suis dit que ça allait mettre le bronx dans la liste..


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> C'était une blague... mais je me suis dit que ça allait mettre le bronx dans la liste..


 
Remarque t'es pas mal en babysitter, à en croire ce que disent les (très) jeunes filles


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> C'était une blague... mais je me suis dit que ça allait mettre le bronx dans la liste..


Pas du tout, ça m'a fait marrer !


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui le parent inconscient qui laisse sa petite puce de 4ans seul avec les deux zozos de Roberto :affraid:
> 
> Un conseil parent, va d'abord lire le thread sur les perles des tout petits




C'est vrai que Henri semble très bien retenir les conseils de son père !


----------



## SuperCed (23 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Remarque t'es pas mal en babysitter, à en croire ce que disent les (très) jeunes filles



Chi faite ossi li menach i li couissine     :love:


----------



## Manou (23 Mai 2005)

Salud A Todos ! 
Mon Premier Message à Tous Ceux Que J'ai Rencontré- Ou Pas-et Que, Peut-être, Je Vais Acceuillir à Valence !
Ce Sera Sûrement Moins Bien Qu'à Avignon ( Je Pense Qu'héléne  Est Imbattable Sur Ce Terrain ! ) Et Aussi + Rustique ( Camping"à La Ferme" Et Gîtes Ruraux ) Mais Je Ferai De Mon Mieux Pour Vous Recevoir, Alors = 
Annoncez Vite Votre Venue Car C'est Urgent Pour Les Reservations ( Il Y A En Cette Période Plein De Mariages !! ) 
à Bientôt !!!!  Manou


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Chi faite ossi li menach i li couissine     :love:



Et les massages, c'est possible aussi ?


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*








- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- El_ChiCo (20 ans, c'est dans le coin des enfants Roberto ?)
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​  - Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​  - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)[/QUOTE]
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​  - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mai 2005)

et même as mes smileys ? Alors que tu gère ? 

 la maman à roberto... A bientôt


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (peut-être avec monsier le Belge :love: ... sinon en sylkomobile si possible  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​  - Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna
- Lumai (selon le lieu... j'sais j'complique les choses... :rose: )

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​    - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

Du coup iMax a été viré du listing !


----------



## Lio70 (23 Mai 2005)

Sacré iMax!

A part ça, Taho!, nous on se revoit à l'AES de Spa-Francorchamps fin juillet, histoire que je te fasse déguster une bonne bière d'abbaye de derrière les fagots!


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Sacré iMax!
> 
> A part ça, Taho!, nous on se revoit à l'AES de Spa-Francorchamps fin juillet, histoire que je te fasse déguster une bonne bière d'abbaye de derrière les fagots!


Avec grand plaisir, même si la Belgique reste à confirmer, mais ça ne devrait pas poser de problèmes outre mesure !


----------



## Macounette (23 Mai 2005)

c'est décidé (et réservé, merci sylko :love: ) je viens en sylkomobile. 

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​   - Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna
- Lumai (selon le lieu... j'sais j'complique les choses... :rose: )

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​     - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


----------



## Macounette (23 Mai 2005)

Je n'ai pas encore tout à fait compris l'hébergement : c'est soit camping, soit gîte, c'est ça ?
Si oui, j'aimerais réserver une chtite place au gîte... Le camping, j'ai pas ce qu'il faut ...


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

Ben un petit point alors : 

*Gîte*
- Macounette
- Taho!

*Camping* Mais je suis pas sûr !
-

Je vous laisse remplir ou m'expliquer parce que là, bon !


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

C'est à Rob ou sa Môman de venir préciser 



			
				Manou a dit:
			
		

> Salud A Todos !
> Mon Premier Message à Tous Ceux Que J'ai Rencontré- Ou Pas-et Que, Peut-être, Je Vais Acceuillir à Valence !
> Ce Sera Sûrement Moins Bien Qu'à Avignon ( Je Pense Qu'héléne  Est Imbattable Sur Ce Terrain ! ) Et Aussi + Rustique ( Camping"à La Ferme" Et Gîtes Ruraux ) Mais Je Ferai De Mon Mieux Pour Vous Recevoir, Alors =
> Annoncez Vite Votre Venue Car C'est Urgent Pour Les Reservations ( Il Y A En Cette Période Plein De Mariages !! )
> à Bientôt !!!!  Manou


Kikou et bienvenue parmi nous


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​   - Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna
- Lumai (selon le lieu... j'sais j'complique les choses... :rose: )

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​     - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​    - Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna
- Lumai (selon le lieu... j'sais j'complique les choses... :rose: )

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​      - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


----------



## playaman (24 Mai 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui le parent inconscient qui laisse sa petite puce de 4ans seul avec les deux zozos de Roberto :affraid:
> 
> Un conseil parent, va d'abord lire le thread sur les perles des tout petits




Je vais y jeter un oeil !

Mais elle a du répondant, Rémy Julienne qu'on l'appelle


----------



## loudjena (24 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et les massages, c'est possible aussi ?



Si il y a des massages, je viens !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​    - Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna
- Lumai (selon le lieu... j'sais j'complique les choses... :rose: )
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​      - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


----------



## cox64vw (24 Mai 2005)

Cool, voilà une BD éducative pour les PCistes, depuis le temps qu'on attendait cela. 

PS; Roberto et pepita acheteront ils une cox ou une beetle plus tard ??????

car mac et cox pour moi sont inseparable, 
je pense que Pépita voudra la beetle et roberto la cox.

on finira bien par se rencontrer le 17 ou 18 juin, depuis le temps que j'entends parler de toi.

a+


----------



## mado (24 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour *Madonna :*_ les festivals y en aura pleeeeeein d'autres ! Dis alors tu viens dis alors en fait en vrai dis ? Hein dis ?... En vrai ?_
> :love:


 
Et des Flaque's Party aussi non ?


----------



## golf (24 Mai 2005)

cox64vw a dit:
			
		

> Cool, voilà une BD éducative pour les PCistes, depuis le temps qu'on attendait cela.
> 
> PS; Roberto et pepita acheteront ils une cox ou une beetle plus tard ??????
> 
> ...


Bonjour et bienvenue
Juste une info : ici dans le forum Rendezvous, l'on gère les participations [avant l'événement], pour les conversations et autres délires, c'est par ici, au bar : Flaque's Party© Volume 2 ! 
Merci.


----------



## golf (24 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*








- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna
- Lumai (selon le lieu... j'sais j'complique les choses... :rose: )
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​      - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


----------



## Macoufi (24 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- Petou, reflechi, c'est selon... les resultats d'exam de sa dulciné, viendra à deux + le fiston de 3 ans
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 
- Blandinewww (en cours de validation - avec ou sans enfant(s) ?? )





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna
- Lumai (selon le lieu... j'sais j'complique les choses... :rose: )
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​      - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


----------



## petou (24 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou, viendra sur tout seul, peut-être trois (deux adultes et un enfant) selon les largesses de l'education nationale.

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna
- Lumai (selon le lieu... j'sais j'complique les choses... :rose: )
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​      - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou, viendra sur tout seul, peut-être trois (deux adultes et un enfant) selon les largesses de l'education nationale.

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna
- Lumai (selon le lieu... j'sais j'complique les choses... :rose: )
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou
- iMax 

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​      - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


----------



## SuperCed (24 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Superced :*_ tu viens, un point c'est tout. *Toutes les filles à Avignon* ont craquées, maintenant faut conclure mec !_



Jean Claude Duce POWER!
Faudra que je refasse mon broching alors!    

Si je suis pas en Finlande, je viens, promis!


----------



## Taho! (24 Mai 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Jean Claude Duce POWER!
> Faudra que je refasse mon broching alors!
> 
> Si je suis pas en Finlande, je viens, promis!


Sur un malentendu...


----------



## playaman (24 Mai 2005)

Petite question, le camping à la ferme c'est plutot dans la paille ou dans sa tente ?
Les parents des enfants font comment ? ... Ils les laisent aux bons soins de maman "Vendez" ?


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Mai 2005)

*J'en suis !*

Je peux vous confirmer ça début juin mais j'ai une maison de campagne à 25 minutes de Valence où je pourrais héberger des égarés à la limite s'il ne fait pas beau ou qu'il y a des réfractaires au camping en extérieur (c'est (très) rustique, presque un refuge dans la montagne, mais on peut recueillir des braves AESiens avec leur duvet et c'est vraiment tout proche de Valence)

la vue du nid d'aigle (Valence est à gauche, mais hors champs) :






Voilà si ça peut aider.

Je la veux ma dédicace moi


----------



## playaman (24 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- pim (camping à la ferme  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou, viendra sur tout seul, peut-être trois (deux adultes et un enfant) selon les largesses de l'education nationale.

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna
- Lumai (selon le lieu... j'sais j'complique les choses... :rose: )
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou
- iMax 
-playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​      - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Clermont-Ferrand* en PimMobile : pour patients car je roule doucement (pim)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)[/

Cool, cool pour le mômes   
Et de chouettes photos pour nous de Vixente avec sa belle chemise a motifs et des cernes...


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2005)

Je vous donne une réponse ce soir


----------



## Manou (24 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> *J'en suis !*
> 
> Je peux vous confirmer ça début juin mais j'ai une maison de campagne à 25 minutes de Valence où je pourrais héberger des égarés à la limite s'il ne fait pas beau ou qu'il y a des réfractaires au camping en extérieur (c'est (très) rustique, presque un refuge dans la montagne, mais on peut recueillir des braves AESiens avec leur duvet et c'est vraiment tout proche de Valence)
> 
> ...


MAGNIFIQUE PHOTO   C'EST OU "PRÉS DE CHEZ NOUS" ??


----------



## Manou (24 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu ma mère, elle a l'air super-motivée, vous lui faites de l'effet dis donc : _j'ai à peine eu le temps de prendre des notes !_
> 
> 
> *Bon alors :*
> ...


NON! ... ENFIN: À NOTER QUE ON PEUT ARRIVER LE VENDREDI    SANS PROBLÈME ,MAIS CE SERAIT BIEN DE LE SAVOIR ...AAHH! AUTRE CHOSE = IL Y A AUSSI POSSIBILITÉ DE RESTER LE DIMANCHE SOIR ... LÀ ENCORE : PRÉVENIR RAPIDO !!! GRACIAS A TODOS !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

Madame vendez, sachez que je ne suis pas aussi con que Roberto veut bien le laisser entendre. Enfin pour l'instant il n'en a pas les preuve formelles


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Madame vendez, sachez que je ne suis pas aussi con que Roberto veut bien le laisser entendre.



Moi si, et même plus encore ! Même Doquéville dit que je suis conne, c'est une preuve, ca !


----------



## pim (24 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*







- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou, viendra sur tout seul, peut-être trois (deux adultes et un enfant) selon les largesses de l'education nationale.

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances....  )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)


_________________________________________
Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* ​- Taho!
- Nexka
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna
- Lumai (selon le lieu... j'sais j'complique les choses... :rose: )
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou
- iMax 
-playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage* ​      - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)[/

Cool, cool pour le mômes   
Et de chouettes photos pour nous de Vixente avec sa belle chemise a motifs et des cernes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

malheureusement, je ne vous donnerai de reponse que debut juin, la gestion des congé dans ma boite en cette periode est tres compliqué......

si j'en sais plus avant, je crie....


----------



## Macounette (24 Mai 2005)

Pour l'hébergement, si possible une place en gîte pour moi... je n'ai rien pour le camping (pas de sac de couchage ni rien).

Sinon, un petit hôtel dans le coin, pas cher, ça me va aussi. 

Je précise - pour les éventuels courageux qui voudraient partager leur chambre avec moi - qu'il faut être très courageux justement   ou alors avoir un sommeil de plomb.   

_Je fais partie de la confrérie musicale des Rhôôôn-Pchiiii©  c'est un privilège :mouais: qu'on se transmet dans la famille depuis des générations. :rateau:_


----------



## Lio70 (24 Mai 2005)

Macounette est bien trop sympa que pour être évitée à cause de quelques vibrations acoustiques.

Donc on partage sa chambre et... zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Macounette (24 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Macounette est bien trop sympa que pour être évitée à cause de quelques vibrations acoustiques.
> 
> Donc on partage sa chambre et... zzzzzzzzz


:rose:
Tu sais que t'es sympa, toi. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## pim (24 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je précise - pour les éventuels courageux qui voudraient partager leur chambre avec moi - qu'il faut être très courageux justement   ou alors avoir un sommeil de plomb.



Qui parle de dormir ? Qui parle de courage, là où je ne vois qu'un penchant naturel ?


----------



## playaman (24 Mai 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Qui parle de dormir ? Qui parle de courage, là où je ne vois qu'un penchant naturel ?



Et après une bonne poire, tu dors comme un ange. Sylko et Macounette sur le même lit à étage, pas de problème.
Mais faut quelle soit bonne la poire.


----------



## pim (24 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Mais faut quelle soit bonne la poire.



Ceux qui étaient là à l'AES de Clermont savent que chez moi on peut trouver une très bonne poire

Du genre 98° d'alcool, avec le goût qui reste dans la bouche pendant 6 bonnes heures


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui étaient là à l'AES de Clermont savent que chez moi on peut trouver une très bonne poire
> 
> Du genre 98° d'alcool, avec le goût qui reste dans la bouche pendant 6 bonnes heures



non, c'est faux......

elle marque pendant 6 jours.......   

quand tu en parle j'ai le gout qui me revient....


----------



## Macounette (24 Mai 2005)

Va pour la poire... :love:


----------



## mado (24 Mai 2005)

Oui ! comment il dit playaman déjà ? la Williams quelque chose..


----------



## macelene (24 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! comment il dit playaman déjà ? la Williams quelque chose..



Et la  Poire de la Barthelasse..?    

Bon trêve de plaisanterie...      je viens     avec MActosh...    


Reste à voir certains détails...  mais ça va le faire...    Nous ferons du camping avec les afficionados de la chose


----------



## mado (24 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et la  Poire de la Barthelasse..?



La poire de la Barthelasse... bientôt un lointain souvenir... zont presque tout bu ce week end  
Va falloir que je revienne faire des provisions 

 pour le camping !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

williamine, nioube.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2005)

Moi... je dors n'importe où...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et avec n'importe qui ?



J'ai testé pour vous la Baloo et la Sylko... :love:  Et d'autres, mais je dirai pas...  Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais je suis prêt à dormir, dans la paille, sous tente, dans un lit à baldaquins, à la belle étoile, sur un radeau, dans un coffre de Renault 5, au sommet d'un arbre, dans une grotte, sur une balancoire, sur le toit ou sous un pont, dans un igloo... 

OpenWebo tu disais...


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> dans un coffre de Renault 5


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

c'est quand meme plus facile avec un hayon....


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et de Renault Siete ?



Partout je te dis.  :love: Même sur un train de marchandises. (coucou Stook)


----------



## Macounette (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et avec n'importe qui ?Sinon Not' Counette ne semble demander qu'une chose :
> _Qu'on l'empêche de dormir..._
> 
> :rose: :rose:
> :love:  :love:  :love:


Entremetteur, va 
La Counette est déjà casée...   :love:
Mais merci quand même de la délicate attention. :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Partout je te dis.  :love: Même sur un train de marchandises. (coucou Stook)




Le WebO semble ne pas avoir le sommeil trop léger...


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé pour vous la Baloo et la Sylko... :love:  Et d'autres, mais je dirai pas...  Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais je suis prêt à dormir, dans la paille, sous tente, dans un lit à baldaquins, à la belle étoile, sur un radeau, dans un coffre de Renault 5, au sommet d'un arbre, dans une grotte, sur une balancoire, sur le toit ou sous un pont, dans un igloo...
> 
> OpenWebo tu disais...


  ok, on te reserve une chambre à la gendarmerie


----------



## playaman (25 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! comment il dit playaman déjà ? la Williams quelque chose..





Williamine !

Tu peux m'appeller playa, madonna  


1ère AOC valaisanne, 1ère AOC mondiale pour une eau-de-vie de poire
L'eau-de-vie de poire William du Valais AOC.

Publiée en octobre 1999 dans la feuille officielle suisse du commerce, l'eau-de-vie de poire du Valais AOC a été enregistrée le 17 décembre 2001 dans le registre fédéral.

L'Office Fédéral de l'Agriculture a en effet rejeté la seule opposition qui lui avait été adressée. Les opposants contestaient l'obligation de mise en bouteille dans la zone, mais l?OFAG a constaté qu?une mise en bouteille de l?Eau-de-vie de poire du Valais en dehors du canton était contraire au principe de l?AOC qui exige que toutes les étapes (production, transformation et élaboration) aient lieu dans la même zone. Il a tenu compte des attentes des consommateurs qui associent l?AOC à une origine connue et à l?idée d?authenticité.

La notion d'AOC est réservée à des produits d'exception avec un lien au terroir fort et une tradition établie de longue date. Elle offre une protection exclusive et forte : seule l'eau-de-vie produite à base de poires Williams récoltées et distillées en Valais et répondant aux conditions du cahier des charges déposé pourront à l'avenir porter l'appellation Eau-de-vie de poires du Valais. Le respect du cahier des charges est contrôlé par un organisme certificateur accrédité à la norme européenne EN 45'011.

A l'heure de l'ouverture des marchés, l'AOC constitue ainsi un atout et une protection indispensable pour les producteurs et transformateurs valaisans. Elle permettra en outre pour les produits concernés, d'accroître la lutte contre les imitations et tromperies de toute sorte.



Historique et lien au terroir

Le terroir

Les conditions pédo-climatiques du Valais ont fait de la plaine du Rhône la principale région fruitière de Suisse. Les sols chauds et perméables, les températures élevées, la sécheresse et le fort ensoleillement offrent des conditions de production optimales pour la poire Williams.

En 1975, le célèbre magazine gastronomique français Gault-Millau (novembre,
No. 79) reconnaît les vertus du terroir valaisan pour la Williams : " Le Valais est par excellence le terroir de la poire Williams. Extraordinaire alliance d?un sol comblé d?alluvions glaciaires et d?un microclimat qui offre un ensoleillement optimum. ".

La part de culture suisse établie en Valais atteste de ces très bonnes conditions : 85% du verger suisse de Williams est implanté en Valais.

La tradition

La culture de poires est une activité traditionnelle valaisanne, dont l?importance est confirmée en 1812. A partir de 1904, la variété Williams se développe fortement dans la plaine du Rhône.

Le nombre et les caractéristiques des alambics - à chapiteau ou à col de cygne - répertoriés au début du siècle attestent d?une distillation traditionnelle importante de fruits. Depuis 1966, le Valais distille en moyenne 80% à 85% des poires Williams distillées en Suisse.

La réputation

L'Eau-de-vie de poires Williams du Valais jouit d?une forte réputation, de sorte qu?on attribue au Valais l?origine de la distillation de ce fruit. La renommée mondiale de la marque " Williamine ", déposée par la maison Morand à Martigny, n?y est assurément pas étrangère. La qualité du produit est également attestée depuis 1963 par un label officiel décerné par le canton.

Le savoir-faire

Du verger jusqu?à l?obtention de l?alcool, tout un savoir-faire s?est développé au cours des ans.

Production : les pratiques culturales telles que la taille, la fumure et la protection phytosanitaire sont adaptées à la variété.

Cueillette : la poire Williams doit encore être de couleur verte à vert clair lorsqu?elle se cueille; elle doit être cependant pleinement développée, afin d?atteindre par la suite une maturation optimale.

Distillation : nonobstant les prescriptions formelles du cahier des charges, chaque distillateur possède ses propres secrets dans la transformation du fruit et chaque opération peut révéler des particularités propres à chaque distillerie.

Les spécificités

L?Eau-de-vie de poires Williams du Valais diffère enfin des autres eaux-de-vie de poires Williams par sa teneur alcoolisée plus élevée ainsi que par une possibilité de sucrage plus limitée. La poire, enfermée parfois avec son essence, symbolise enfin tout le charme et la magie du terroir valaisan que révèle ce produit.


----------



## playaman (25 Mai 2005)

...burp


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

*Samedi 18 juin*




​





- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou, viendra sur tout seul, peut-être trois (deux adultes et un enfant) selon les largesses de l'education nationale.
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)


_________________________________________​Hébergement à réserver, *merci d'y réfléchir au plus vite* 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (pas d'hébergement à prévoir le vendredi)
- Teo

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho!
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

_________________________________________​*Co-voiturage* 
- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


----------



## lumai (25 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Williamine !
> 
> 1ère AOC valaisanne, 1ère AOC mondiale pour une eau-de-vie de poire
> L'eau-de-vie de poire William du Valais AOC.



Pfiouuuuu ! 

Ça rigole pas la poire par chez vous !!!!


----------



## playaman (25 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> *Là* on va savoir si Golf est réveillé !



J'aurais du mettre un liens et poster au bar, mais ça deviens compliqué.

C'est de la culture (de poire), ça a sa place partout   




			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouuuuu !
> 
> Ça rigole pas la poire par chez vous !!!!



Y'a pas grand chose qui rigole en Valais, la valaisan est plutôt sobre  :mouais:


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2005)

héhéhé... discret le Roberto...

Pour la poire... je voudrais bien une (seule) poire moitié-moitié. Plus d'une et je me dévergonde et ça fait désordre 
Si j'avais des stocks de pruneau ou de damassine, j'en descendrai bien mais, là, je suis loin des fournisseurs...


----------



## playaman (25 Mai 2005)

Teo ---> ...


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Teo ---> ...



J'avions pas lu... sorry  :rose:  :rateau: 
Je sens qu'on va bien s'entendre  Mais bon, faut s'arrêter à la 2e sinon, on va se transformer grave, même Anakin ferait pas tant...


----------



## golf (25 Mai 2005)

Oui, oui, je suis là 
Et je me disais que plutôt que la poire, j'allais proposer un étude sur les fraises


----------



## golf (25 Mai 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*








- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou, viendra sur tout seul, peut-être trois (deux adultes et un enfant) selon les largesses de l'education nationale.
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (pas d'hébergement à prévoir le vendredi)
- Teo

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho!
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai (départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, la contacter par MP)
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________​
*>* Madonna je t'ai changé de rubrique !

*>* Je vous ai rajouté une case à remplir *pour le dimanche soir,* au niveau de l'hébergement !
*> Pour le déjeuner du samedi midi,* seul souhait de notre hôtesse : *du vin !*
 :love: 
*>* Ma mère est débordée de boulot, là, mais si vous avez des trukadeer des z'idées des souhaits des confidences des déclarations, _chuis dispo !_
:love:


----------



## playaman (25 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'avions pas lu... sorry  :rose:  :rateau:
> Je sens qu'on va bien s'entendre  Mais bon, faut s'arrêter à la 2e sinon, on va se transformer grave, même Anakin ferait pas tant...




BDH et moitié-moitié, de sacré point commun, ça devrait aller


----------



## lumai (25 Mai 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou, viendra sur tout seul, peut-être trois (deux adultes et un enfant) selon les largesses de l'education nationale.
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho!
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________​


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Mai 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou, viendra sur tout seul, peut-être trois (deux adultes et un enfant) selon les largesses de l'education nationale.
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho!
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________​


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, je suis là
> Et je me disais que plutôt que la poire, j'allais proposer un étude sur les fraises



C'est justement la saison. 

_*La saison des fraises commence*
La saison des fraises commence. Elle battra son plein en juin et se poursuivra jusqu'à l'automne, grâce à de nouvelles méthodes de production. Les producteurs suisses s'attendent à une récolte abondante.
La production indigène atteint quelque 5000 tonnes chaque année, ce qui correspond à une consommation moyenne de 700 grammes par habitant, a communiqué Fruit-Union, l'organisation faîtière des producteurs de fruits. Par comparaison,* chaque Suisse consomme deux fois plus de fraises étrangères*.   
Même au coeur de la saison, les fraises étrangères dont les méthodes de production sont régulièrement contestées, notamment au plan social en Espagne, sont meilleur marché que les suisses. Le prix d'achat au producteur suisse est quasi égal au prix de vente en magasin des fraises étrangères, a précisé le porte-parole de Coop Jörg Birnstiel.
Le prix indicatif fixé aux producteurs suisses par l'organisation faîtière est, comme l'an dernier, de 6,40 francs le kilo, quelle que soit la variété, a indiqué Sandra Helfenstein, de Fruit-Union. Mais il peut varier selon la saison en fonction des pics de production. _ 

 :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (25 Mai 2005)

Je ne sais pas trop à quel moment je vais arriver, vendredi soir, ça me dirait bien, mais comme un déménagement pointe doucement (mais alors tout doucement) son nez, je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir faire le vendredi


----------



## golf (25 Mai 2005)

[Note]Envoyer WebO en stage dans le Vaucluse[/Note]
[Note bis]En cueillette, pas en dégustation[/Note]


----------



## zoelie (26 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Samedi 18 juin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*>*comment ça marche ce truc!!! c'est archa-hic-je veux venir et che peux pas m'incrire
 :modo:


----------



## zoelie (26 Mai 2005)

zoelie a dit:
			
		

> *>*comment ça marche ce truc!!! c'est archa-hic-je veux venir et che peux pas m'incrire
> :modo:




*>*ça y'est c'est bon, j'ai compris, c'est une vraie secte avec les b to b

Vixente mon loup, où puis je trouver les infos pour le week-end avec ta charmante mama !!
Eh là!!, la technique et moi ça fait deux, tu sais chuis né au siècle dernier, à l'époque y'avait même pas d'ordinateur
Pour ta fête, in Valence je veux être là du début à la fin

Pourquoi les smiley y s'mettent pas là où j'ai envie... je sens une rébellion


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mai 2005)

Pour t'inscrire on ze list et permettre à tous tes nouveaux camarades de reprendre la liste il te faut supprimer les balises 





> au début et à la fin du message que tu cites.


----------



## Taho! (26 Mai 2005)

Zoélie, il suffisait d'enlever les balise quote et /quote, ce que je viens de faire

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou, viendra sur tout seul, peut-être trois (deux adultes et un enfant) selon les largesses de l'education nationale.
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho!
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________​


----------



## zoelie (26 Mai 2005)

merci grand maitre !


----------



## golf (26 Mai 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou, viendra sur tout seul, peut-être trois (deux adultes et un enfant) selon les largesses de l'education nationale.
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho!
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (26 Mai 2005)

Taho!  T'as oublié les enfant :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mai 2005)

Non non webo était bien sur la liste


----------



## Taho! (26 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Taho!  T'as oublié les enfant :rateau:


Je peux pas être partout... 
Et tu as encore oublié iMax (19 ans) !


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2005)

Zoelie, 3 posts et une inscription pour l'AES ?  :mouais:


----------



## pim (26 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Zoelie, 3 posts et une inscription pour l'AES ?  :mouais:



Chez les nouveaux les inscriptions aux AES sont de plus en plus précoces 

Tout fou le camp   



			
				zoelie a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les smiley y s'mettent pas là où j'ai envie... je sens une rébellion



Parce que c'est pas Steve qui a inventé les smileys. Du coup ils ont un comportement fortement teinté du côté obscur de la force


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Zoelie, 3 posts et une inscription pour l'AES ?  :mouais:


toujours pas remis de ton demi-nioube/frites ?


----------



## petou (26 Mai 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*




 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho!
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben Zoélie et moi on a trainé au Caveau de la Huchette© à l'époque où Mackie apprenait à viser pour mettre sa bouillie dans sa bouche avec sa cuillère, tu vois ?
> A cette époque Illustrator tu travaillais pas en couleur avec, Mitterrand bougeait encore relativement bien, _et toi mon Amok tu devais draguer en Alfasud® avec une veste en jean des Wayfarer© et des Americana©._


_

Afin que les choses soient précises : je n'ai jamais eu d'Alfasud. :affraid:

Par contre, *a cette époque** je "draguais" en 2002 Ti (regrets) ! 




Pas de la même couleur (dommage ) Mais achetée 5000 balles d'occase... 

Pour les Americanas, si c'est bien les Adidas avec les bandes rouges et bleues... hélas, j'avoue ! 


Bon, bref, pour Zoeli, vu que c'est toi qui l'introduit, ca va. Mais imagine si tous les nioubs avec 3 posts se pointent aux réunions. Déjà qu'avec ceux habituels ca devient infernal...

*(note : bannir Roberto et toute sa famille)_


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, *a cette époque** je "draguais" en 2002 Ti (regrets) !



L'Amok a eu une BM?   

Dans 30 ans (sic)    je posterai...  _Par contre, *a cette époque** je "draguais" en Z3 (regrets) ! _ 

*(note : bannir les petits-enfants de Roberto et toute leur famille).


----------



## zoelie (26 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> *AH ÇA Y EST J'AI COMPRIS !*
> _Recoupement judicieux !_


Désolée Vixente, 

je dois sortir cachée.  

Boudiou !Le Caveau de La Huchette, ça m'était sortie de ma ptite mémoire...  

Ben j'vois que le public a entre 7 et 77 ans, j'ai donc ma place  :rateau: 

Faut juste que je repère quand ça change de page, moi j'étais restée sur la page 7 et y'avait plus personne qui écrivait alors j'étais un peu triste :sick: 
j'aime bien le 7 ça doit être pour ça.

Et je promets d'enlever vos barres avant de commencer d'écrire pour pas bloquer tout le monde


----------



## playaman (26 Mai 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou, viendra sur tout seul, peut-être trois (deux adultes et un enfant) selon les largesses de l'education nationale.
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman (camping à la ferme)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho!
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou
- iMax 

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2005)

zoelie a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste que je repère quand ça change de page, moi j'étais restée sur la page 7 et y'avait plus personne qui écrivait alors j'étais un peu triste



Elle est absolument charmante... Elle me fait penser a une amie qui m'a posée la question de savoir si "le projet de relier Paris à New york par *le tunnel sous la manche*" (SIC) était une connerie ou pas... 
Elle parlait de ca.

Pour les curieux, c'est aussi ici.


----------



## golf (26 Mai 2005)

zoelie a dit:
			
		

> ...Et je promets d'enlever vos barres avant de commencer d'écrire pour pas bloquer tout le monde


Oui, ben non :rateau:
Il y avait reprise d'une citation du Roberto alors pour cette partie on laisse les [ QUOTE]   
Oui, je sais, c'est pas évident au début mais on s'y fait vite 

En fait, les testes entre  [ QUOTE] et  [/ QUOTE] donnent les  





> citations


, lesquelles citations ne sont pas reprises quand ont fait les "reprises de posts" :


----------



## petou (26 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle est absolument charmante... Elle me fait penser a une amie qui m'a posée la question de savoir si "le projet de relier Paris à New york par *le tunnel sous la manche*" (SIC) était une connerie ou pas...
> Elle parlait de ca.
> 
> Pour les curieux, c'est aussi ici.



Woah, impressionné, ont pourra aller à l'Apple Store de New York, Boire une biere & revenir dans la même journée...en rêve, je l'ai déjâ fait.

Mais bon, pour aller à L'AES de Valence, ça nous prendra moins de temps, on depensera moins de sous (quoique...!!!) et surtout, on s'eclatera beaucoup plus.


----------



## Taho! (26 Mai 2005)

petou a dit:
			
		

> Woah, impressionné, ont pourra aller à l'Apple Store de New York, Boire une biere & revenir dans la même journée...en rêve, je l'ai déjâ fait.


Heu... lis le second lien...


----------



## Taho! (26 Mai 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou, viendra sur tout seul, peut-être trois (deux adultes et un enfant) selon les largesses de l'education nationale.
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- Macelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman (camping à la ferme)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou
- iMax 

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2005)

Taho, c'est un golf junior !


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Taho, c'est un golf junior !




Ne pas mélanger avec un minigolf...


----------



## golf (27 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Taho, c'est un golf junior !


Mouarfff...
Y a de la marge


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Y a de la marge




Il lui manque la barbe 

et le chapeau !


----------



## petou (27 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu... lis le second lien...



Merci Taho! j'avais bien compris...dés le début.


----------



## Taho! (27 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Taho, c'est un golf junior !


Ben, j'aime bien quand les listes sont propres et puis j'avais une info à ajouter...


----------



## lumai (27 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ben, j'aime bien quand les listes sont propres et puis j'avais une info à ajouter...


 Oui oui c'est exactement ce qui était dit


----------



## Taho! (27 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il lui manque la barbe
> 
> et le chapeau !


J'ai rasé le bouc il y a 6 mois et je travaille encore régulièrement du chapeau... Peut-être l'aurais-je à Valence !


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mai 2005)

Ca va plutôt pas mal  :love: 

même s'il fait quand même très chaud *tout d'un coup* 

et que j'ai la tête comme une pastèque

_wouah, ça rime..._ 

j'ai regardé les trains, tout ça...

c'est quand même pas les tarifs d'Avignon... 
beaucoup d'écart même, je trouve   , pour seulement 126 km de différence  :hein:

c'est peut-être à cause de l'intérêt historique qu'y a jamais de places
idTGV ou Prem's pour Avignon...


----------



## lumai (27 Mai 2005)

Trèèèèès  bien ! 

Je vous rejoindrai dans l'après-midi, donc. Pendant les dédicaces !


----------



## loudjena (27 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rasé le bouc il y a 6 mois et je travaille encore régulièrement du chapeau... Peut-être l'aurais-je à Valence !



Je te préfère en chemizafleur + bermuda + chaussures de marche sans chapeau et sans barbichette, ça te donne un air hybride entre l'hawaîen en excursion et le scout toujours prêt.


----------



## Taho! (27 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je te préfère en chemizafleur + bermuda + chaussures de marche sans chapeau et sans barbichette, ça te donne un air hybride entre l'hawaîen en excursion et le scout toujours prêt.


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (27 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous pourrez vous installer autour, faire une marelle, un pique-nique goûtatoire, faire un feu de camp, draguer à voix basse, enfin ce que vous voulez, ou bien vous balader à Valence



Pas de soucis : je garde les momes pendant ce temps....


----------



## Macounette (28 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je te préfère en chemizafleur + bermuda + chaussures de marche sans chapeau et sans barbichette, ça te donne un air hybride entre l'hawaîen en excursion et le scout toujours prêt.


excellent :love:   
le chapeau, passe encore. 
le bouc, beurk. 

donc tout à fait de l'avis de loudjena


----------



## loudjena (28 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Putain là mon pote tu viens de te faire *déchiqueter en direct !*_
> :affraid:
> :casse:
> :rateau:
> ...



Pas du tout !  Il est très mignon Taho! zyeux bleus en chemizafleur + bermuda + chaussures de marche sans chapeau et sans barbichette !  :style:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> le bouc, beurk.



C'est agréable ce thread! 
Bah puisque c'est comme ça je viendrais pas a Valence!


----------



## Manou (28 Mai 2005)

À PROPOS DE "CHEMIZAFLEURS" ... POURQUOI PAS AUTRE CHOSE  =
DES "CHEMIZACHINOIS"    
DES "CHEMIZAPALMES" ,  
DES "CHEMIZAFEURSDERIDEAUX" OU DES "CHEMIZAFLEURSDEPAPIERPEINT" (BIEN BEURK DE PRÉFÉRENCE ... )
DES "CHEMIZACOUCHÉDESOLEIL" (DIFFICILE À TROUVER MAIS IRREMPLACABLE ! )..... 

ENFIN, BREF = UN PEU D'IMAGINATION QUE DIABLE !! 
J'INAUGURE LE PRIX =
   DE LA "CHEMIZEPASÀFLEURS "LA PLUS SYMPA
                                 ET CELUI DE LA "CHEMIZEDE+MAUVAISGOUT"

 LES RÉCOMPENSES SERONT ...... VOUS VERREZ BIEN !!  ( À LA HAUTEUR ! )

    
ALORS , À VOS PLACARDS, VIDE-GRENIERS, TROCS DE TT NATURE , ET MÊME ( C'EST AUTORISÉ ) À VOS PINCEAUX !!
(ATTENTION = JE SUIS UNE SPÉCIALISTE  DES FLEURS ET DES CHINOISERIES ET DE TOUTES LES HORREURS QU'ON PEUT PENSER À IMPRIMER SUR UNE CHEMIZE !!!! )
 
  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
ET MOI JE N'AI RIEN DE RIEN CONTRE LES BOUCS, BARBES ... MAIS PAS LES POILS DANS LES OREILLES !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

M'dame Vendez, les majuscules, dans un forum, signifient qu'on crie. Je veux bien croire que vous criez, mais bon, c'est un poil fort là non ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> M'dame Vendez, les majuscules, dans un forum, signifient qu'on crie. Je veux bien croire que vous criez, mais bon, c'est un poil fort là non ?



dans certaines circonstances, il est difficile de contrôler...


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> M'dame Vendez, les majuscules, dans un forum, signifient qu'on crie. Je veux bien croire que vous criez, mais bon, c'est un poil fort là non ?


 Tiens pendant que tu traines par là : tu viens au fait ???


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

c'est mal barré mais j'essaie, lumai :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> À PROPOS DE "CHEMIZAFLEURS" ...



*Je vais écraser la concurrence   
*


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> M'dame Vendez, les majuscules, dans un forum, signifient qu'on crie. Je veux bien croire que vous criez, mais bon, c'est un poil fort là non ?


 Oui c'est sur qu'on l'entend bien la maman :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Mai 2005)

ah mais je ne critique pas... C'est sur que comme c'est elle qui organise, elle a intérêt a se faire entendre, sinon, y'en a toujours qui disent oui, j'étais pas au courant, je savais pas...


 Roberto


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est mal barré mais j'essaie, lumai :love:





Oh oui oh oui... j'aurai une surprise si tu viens...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui oh oui... j'aurai une surprise si tu viens...



Ne t'inquiètes pas. Le 4 juin prochain, nous procéderons au kidnapping de Supermoquette... il ne sera libéré que le 18 du même mois... à Valence.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui oh oui... j'aurai une surprise si tu viens...



Une petite gaterie ?


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Une petite gaterie ?





Je ne suis pas celui que vous croyez... jeune homme...    

vous verrez bien... bande de pervers


----------



## playaman (28 Mai 2005)

On a besoin de toi "SM" pour surveiller notre conso de moitié-moitié (perso je prefer deux tiers / un tier).

et je suis d'accord avec les filles : Taho!!! t'es mieux sans chapeaux et sans barbe, comme pour les filles , les artifices...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> et je suis d'accord avec les filles : Taho!!! t'es mieux sans chapeaux et sans barbe, comme pour les filles , les artifices...





ha non pas d'accord !!!!!!! 
sans ma poudre soleil je ressemble a un fantome !!!      



roberto, je ne viendra toujours pas mais ce n'est pas par manque de volonté ou d'envie .....  


je vous souhaite un tres beau w.e. , si possible encore plus reussi que avignon  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## playaman (28 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha non pas d'accord !!!!!!!
> sans ma poudre soleil je ressemble a un fantome !!!


----------



## golf (29 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Critiquez pas._
> :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...


Ben, c'est ta faute 
Tu ne lui as rien appris DE LA NETIQUETTE  :mouais: 
Fils indigne  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est ta faute
> Tu ne lui as rien appris DE LA NETIQUETTE  :mouais:
> Fils indigne  :rateau:



La golftiquette tu veux dire.


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2005)

je dirais que je vais faire mon intéressant:
il me faut la _limo_ à la sortie du TGV et au retour pareil... pas de photographe, please, je serai incognito ce ouikende là. On a tous le droit à un peu de repos, les flash c'est d'un épuisant...   

Tu dois avoir mes horaires, Roberto, n'est-il pas ?   



_PS: si c'est pas trop loin et que ça évite des AR, je peux prendre un taxi aussi   . ou même utiliser mes pieds si c'est tout prêt...  _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ou même utiliser mes pieds si c'est tout prêt...  [/I]



je préfère tout près: c'est moins loin


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je préfère tout près: c'est moins loin




 quelle horreur... je devrais me relire un minimum quand même... là c'est vraiment moche ! 

enfin... merci Lemmy pour ta remarque 
pS: je ne m'édite pas mon message sinon ton message tombera à plat... faut assumer ses bêtises, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> quelle horreur... je devrais me relire un minimum quand même... là c'est vraiment moche !
> 
> enfin... merci Lemmy pour ta remarque
> pS: je ne m'édite pas mon message sinon ton message tombera à plat... faut assumer ses bêtises, non ?



c'est quand même mieux quand j'oublie mes lunettes


----------



## Macounette (29 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est agréable ce thread!
> Bah puisque c'est comme ça je viendrais pas a Valence!


Bon ben puisque tu prends la mouche aussi facilement, c'est moi qui suis vexée. 

Alors je viens pas non plus ! na !   

Il n'en reste pas moins... les poilus du bec, c'est pas trop mon truc.


----------



## playaman (29 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Alors je viens pas non plus ! na !
> 
> Il n'en reste pas moins... les poilus du bec, c'est pas trop mon truc.



Tu peux pas nous faire ça La Counette  

Promis je me raserais


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

j'ai , et je le regrette mais alors, je le regrette.....le triste role de vous annoncer que je ne pourrai me deplacer ce week-end du 18 juin a Valence.....mais alors, je suis deçu.....  

profitez en bien....et ramenez nous de bonnes photos qu'on se console avec ça.....


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Mai 2005)

merde... Tu déconne là... Moi qui voulait te voir...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> merde... Tu déconne là... Moi qui voulait te voir...



mais oui, je sais.....Teo et toi.....je m'etais dis que c'etait l'occas de vous rencontrer enfin....
ben non.....si j'ai du bol je passerais en vitesse Samedi...mais c'est vraiment pas gagné....


----------



## Macounette (29 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas nous faire ça La Counette
> 
> Promis je me raserais


LOL    quel honneur :love:
bien sûr que je viens  c'était pour taquiner jpmiss 

stook : ouiiiinnnnn ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 fais tout ton possible pour être là  tu vas vachement nous manquer sinon


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mai 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho!
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Yip (30 Mai 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho!
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## mado (30 Mai 2005)

On pourrait avoir un petit rappel du déroulement du we siouplait ?

Merci.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2005)

Qui dort où? Là j'ai pas encore tout bien pigé? Au camping, chez Manou , à l'auberge, sous un pont d'Avignon?  :hein:


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Ben *vous pouvez arriver vendredi,* mais prévenez : je vous donne un plan si c'est en voiture, on vient vous chercher si c'est en train.



Ha vi ! 
Un plan pour déposer les arrivants du vendredi, ce serait pas de refus !!! 
Et puis pendant qu'on y est, pour la fnac, et même pour là où on fera la paëlla - purée/jambon, deux autres plans et ce serait paaaaarfait ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (30 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Putain là mon pote tu viens de te faire *déchiqueter en direct !*_
> :affraid:
> :casse:
> :rateau:


Pas du tout, j'aime bien son commentaire !


----------



## Taho! (30 Mai 2005)

Encore une fois, mon listing a sauté...  :hein:

*WE 18-19 juin*




 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macoufi (30 Mai 2005)

J'étais disparue de la liste 

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- l'Amok, on ne sait jamais. Si vous me jurez que les momes seront enfermés tout le WE, pourquoi pas.
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- l'Amok (si confirmé)
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurai qu'un mot :
> :love:



Enfin... euhhh... C'est bien un mot...

Mais tu vois... des plans, ce serait pas mal non plus !


----------



## macelene (30 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> *Le soir,* paëlla _(depuis Avignon je ne me nourris que de paëlla ! :love:  )._
> 
> ...



Bon j'ai peut être loupeé un épisode...    

*MAis le camping à la ferme..*.  ça se passe comment..??   Faut une tente :rateau:   et pour le reste les ablutions,  le ti' dej c'est où...? comment...?   faut apporter son matos... ,  enfin le pratique quoi ...    ya une participation financière...? 

attends des donnée supplémentaires pour organisation...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai peut être loupeé un épisode...
> 
> et pour le reste les ablutions......




je crois avoir vu que il y a une piscine 30 cm x 50 cm en plastique 
c'est pas suffisant ?       

pour le brossage de dents , un rateau de jardin


----------



## macelene (30 Mai 2005)

*Samedi soir *...  ça se passe où ???      On mange et puis après on fait quoi ???  on se retire sous nos tentes...  on fait une rave dans les près de la Ferme...   

T'as la matos ...


----------



## playaman (30 Mai 2005)

Hi hi le retour de super orga


----------



## macelene (30 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*Tout ce temps pour nous pondre trois conneries...    :rateau: *_


 Bon je crois que je vais réflechir très serieusement...     Si pas de détails... je change de plans...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Manou vous file des détails ce soir !
> :love:



Qu'est-ce qu'on ferait pas sans sa maman.   :bebe:  :love:


----------



## teo (30 Mai 2005)

Valence, c'est là où les cyprès commencent à apparaitre dans le paysage, c'est ça ? 



Edit: je sais...


----------



## Grug (30 Mai 2005)

et les menus, c'est important ça de connaitre les menus à l'avance


----------



## playaman (30 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si pas de détails... je change de plans...



...mais non viens plutot avec ton fouet pour le blame


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et les menus, c'est important ça de connaitre les menus à l'avance


 On te met des granules à poisson de côté au cas où tu te décides !


----------



## Nexka (30 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> On te met des granules à poisson de côté au cas où tu te décides !



   

Dans la piscine gonfable 

(hmmm au fait, ya pas du poisson dans la paëlla???  )


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Dans la piscine gonfable
> 
> (hmmm au fait, ya pas du poisson dans la paëlla???  )


 Euuuuh... à part les crevettes, langoustines, moules, calmars, seiches et autres p'tites bêtes j'vois pas d'autres élément "marin"... 

Remarque, on peut toujours en rajouter !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuh... à part les crevettes, langoustines, moules, calmars, seiches et autres p'tites bêtes j'vois pas d'autres élément "marin"...
> 
> Remarque, on peut toujours en rajouter !



il me semble qu'a Valence on y met du poisson a la place du poulet....et ça tombe bien, vous y allez a Valence (pas le bon...mais c'est pas grave...)...


----------



## Grug (30 Mai 2005)

:affraid: c'est un complot contre mon estomac !

mangez du b½uf !


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

Ha bon ? Il y a du boeuf dans la paella ???


----------



## Nexka (30 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: c'est un complot contre mon estomac !
> 
> mangez du b½uf !



Mais non c'est pas aprés ton estomac qu'on en a   Mais aprés tes filets!!! :love:   
T'en fait pas, promis on le mangera pas ton estomac, ça se vide les poissons !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Manou (30 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> M'dame Vendez, les majuscules, dans un forum, signifient qu'on crie. Je veux bien croire que vous criez, mais bon, c'est un poil fort là non ?




ah!!! mais je me croyais dans le désert moi !  ( perdue au milieu de tous ces " jeeeeuuunots" qui connaissent tout, pour moi    c'est le désert .... en +   je n'avais pas le mode d'emploi de ce désert là       )

ET PUIS  OOHHH !! EN PLUS D'UN MEC QUI VA MÊME -peut-être - PAS VENIR ME LE DIRE EN FACE  !!!  
  
ça y est- là - j'ai crié !!

mais encore quid de ma proposition  ???  ( là, à part lepurfilsdelasagesse ... pas trop de débordements !  )   
je vais vous dire = BOUGEZ VOUS LES MÉNINGES  ....  au lieu d'ergoter sur des majuscules !!

surtout que pour l'instant je me déméne pour vous ! :love:  :love:  :love: 
sans rancune! 
 en fait :je serai chaaarméée de connaitre mieux l'animal nommé supermoquette ( pas facile le client !! )


----------



## Manou (30 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ah mais je ne critique pas... C'est sur que comme c'est elle qui organise, elle a intérêt a se faire entendre, sinon, y'en a toujours qui disent oui, j'étais pas au courant, je savais pas...
> 
> 
> Roberto



ah! quand même !!


----------



## playaman (30 Mai 2005)

Pffffff, le concours de la plus belle chemise est deja perdus, au vu des chemises de "Bixente" au week-end en Avignon il est IMBATTABLE !   

D'ailleurs je vais allez jeter toutes mes chemises à carreaux hyper ringarde


----------



## Manou (30 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai peut être loupeé un épisode...
> 
> *MAis le camping à la ferme..*.  ça se passe comment..??   Faut une tente :rateau:   et pour le reste les ablutions,  le ti' dej c'est où...? comment...?   faut apporter son matos... ,  enfin le pratique quoi ...    ya une participation financière...?
> 
> attends des donnée supplémentaires pour organisation...



LÀ AUSSI JE CRIE = CE MESSAGE EST LE 2 ÈME QUE JE TAPE !! ce foutu serveur s'est fermé pile quand j'envoyais et m'a bouffé mon super message !! gggrrrr !!    
 (si ca vous est déja arrivé ... please recofortez moi !      merci )

alors, donc, pour le camping =

d'abord, c'est sûr: il faut une tente   ... (sauf si on veut absolument dormir dans l'herbe avec les            petites bêbêtes qui y dorment aussi !  tous les gouts .... )

ensuite, oui : il y a "toutes les commodités" modernes ( et même de l'eau chaude pour les douches !   ) dans un trés joli ( ca compte !) petit bâtiment pas trop loin ( ca compte aussi, voir ci-après .. )

le matin : après un passage urgent "dans le joli .... " , donc
pour le ptit déj' : ou on le bricole soi-même (dans sa petite tente ... ! ) sinon, on le prend sur la terrasse de la ferme = simple ou campagnard (gros appétits de préf.. ) prix entre 4 et 7 euros

mais surtout : vous allez camper dans un "petit vallon" herbeux, plein d'arbre et de fraicheur, vous vous installerez ou vous voudrez ( affinités ou ronfleur ... ca peut tout changer !!) on est à coté de la ferme elle même, magnifique bâtiment ( je dis ca pour les amateurs d'authenticité et de respect du patrimoine dont macéléne fait partie, j'en suis sûre ! )

bref, préparez vous à une partie de campagne, un rien rustique  ( oubliez vos pompes préférées, etvos talons hauts, vous le nanas ... désolée pour les mecs que ca fait phantasmer !! )  prévoyer tenue et humeur décontract !!



  


mais pour les allergiques au camping ( suivez mon regard ... ) il y a=
3 chamres campagnardes (tout confort ) 
2 "studios" de plain-pied ( encore + de confort ! ) sanitaires privés , s'ouvrant sur la campagne 
               .... pas mal!

le tout à des prix + qu'abordables !  mais , pour vous transmettre tout ca ....c'est ROBERTO qui s'y colle !!  (il faut bien qu'il fasse qq chose d'autre que toujours dessiner !!!! )



 :rateau:  :mouais:   
ca suffit comme ca ???? 

sinon ....


----------



## Grug (30 Mai 2005)

mais... heu... y'a poas de photos


----------



## macelene (30 Mai 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> le tout à des prix + qu'abordables ! mais , pour vous transmettre tout ca ....c'est ROBERTO qui s'y colle !! (il faut bien qu'il fasse qq chose d'autre que toujours dessiner !!!! )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tout va bien Manou...?         

Et il faut réserver...?    sa place sous les arbres... 


Bon on attend de pieds fermes le PEtit Roberto pour les renseignements supplémentaires...


----------



## mado (30 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais... heu... y'a poas de photos






Sinon, ça donne vraiment envie Manou  


_edit : presque en phase Elene :love:

edit 2 : _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Manou.


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> LÀ AUSSI JE CRIE = CE MESSAGE EST LE 2 ÈME QUE JE TAPE !! ce foutu serveur s'est fermé pile quand j'envoyais et m'a bouffé mon super message !! gggrrrr !!
> (si ca vous est déja arrivé ... please recofortez moi !      merci )



Oui ça arrive de temps en temps ! 
vBulletin, le logiciel sur lequel fonctionne les forums, est parfois un peu capricieux...   


Pour ma part, je ne dormirai pas avec vous... on m'a réservé un coin de matelas du côté de St Donat !


----------



## Nexka (30 Mai 2005)

Rhhhhooooo!!!! :love: trop fort!!! :love: Si ya des douches, alors moi je veux faire du camping :love: :love: 

Bon maintenant faut que je trouve une tente....  :hein:   


Mais merci Manou c'est trop bien


----------



## Macoufi (30 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ayant suivi les péripéties _(ça m'est arrivé suffisamment de fois pour que je tape désormais les longs messages dans TextEdit© avant de les coller dans la fenêtre de réponse)_ *[C'était le trukastuss® du jour !  ]*, je salue ton courage !
> :love:


Vi, itou...   
sauf que j'ai jamais eu de plantage vBulletin.
Chez moi, c'est Safari qui s'occupe des plantages, tout seul, comme un grand.   
Alors j'ai pris l'habitude de copier-coller dans TextEdit© au fur et à mesure...

Un peu réconfortée, Manou ??  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien Manou...?
> 
> Et il faut réserver...?    sa place sous les arbres...
> 
> ...



Bon, moi je réserve pour le camping.  :love: Et je viens avec ma tente 2 places (3 on peut aussi ).


----------



## teo (31 Mai 2005)

Dormir dans un sac de couchage dedans ne me dérange pas (grange ou grenier etc.) mais dehors, pas trop: y'a des gros grizzlis qui trainent malgré ce que les locaux vous diront   . Donc suivant le camping prévu à la ferme, peut-être qu'une chambre serait mieux adaptée. Toi qui sait, merci de me tenir au courant, par MP ou par tél.
Chambre seule ou partagée. Si je dois me retrouver seul dans le gite, je peux faire un effort et affronter les grizzlis.

Pour ce qui est des déplacements, c'est loin ? Faudra y aller molo côté alcool, les conducteurs-ductrices.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2005)

*Je suis pas un fanatique du camping non plus*  
Maintenant, entre les chambres dont parle Rob' et celles dont parle Manou, on aimerait siouplait mesdamesmessieurslesorganisateurszélés des informations concrètes, hmmmm ?
Distance par rapport à la ferme ?
Prix ?
Tout ce que j'oublie ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des déplacements, c'est loin ? Faudra y aller molo côté alcool, les conducteurs-ductrices.



*Nous rentrerons tranquilles en Combi split VW©*
Ce sera Robi qui conduira, hein ?


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (31 Mai 2005)

Amok, tu viendrais un jour à une ÆS ?...  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Amok, tu viendrais un jour à une ÆS ?...  :rateau:



J'ai fréquenté les AES, tu étais encore dans l'oeuf, mon bon Taho. Pour l'instant, mes présences aux diverses réunions dépassent (de loin) les tiennes et tu as encore quelques années de rat de forum devant toi avant de me rattraper !!!


----------



## SuperCed (31 Mai 2005)

Je serai certain en fin de semaine, mais je pense que je ne serai pas là car je pars en vacances en Finlande.
Par contre, du coup, je serai là à l'AES Grenobloise.

Donc je m'inscris ou me désinscris à la fin de la semaine.

Je pense qu'il y a moyen de faire une Flaque party à Grenoble aussi.


----------



## Taho! (31 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fréquenté les AES, tu étais encore dans l'oeuf, mon bon Taho. Pour l'instant, mes présences aux diverses réunions dépassent (de loin) les tiennes et tu as encore quelques années de rat de forum devant toi avant de me rattraper !!!


Ce n'était pas une attaque cher Amok que je n'ai croisé qu'une seule fois à Grenoble, mais une invitation... Quand je vois ton nombre de posts et ta réputation, je sais que j'ai encore du chemin à faire !  Mais je constate juste que sur les dernière ÆS, tu indiquais venir avant de te rétracter à la dernière minute (_cf_ Avignon) :rateau:

Mais je ne permettrais pas de critiquer sa majesté :love:

Bien à toi, 
Signé : un nioub


----------



## Gilbertus (31 Mai 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*




 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Manou (1 Juin 2005)

ilest, juste un peu, débordé....
 

alors, pour toutes questions... je suis quand même là !
(bien sûre, pleine d'apréhensions face à vos règles de com ... encore TRÉS obscures pour moi .... mais pleine de bonne volonté aussi !! ... et il en faut avec certains !!!!     )

le mieux: me joindre perso 

j'ai scanné qq docs (prix dépliants/ la ferme ) me les demander avec votre e-mail

pour les chambres d'hôtes allez sur m.sauzet  (photos prix ) 

quelques autres détails: valence - montmeyran (ici) = 12 km (*)
                                ici- la ferme = 2-3 km
                                ici - ch d'hotes = 5-6 km
le soir, finalement (pas de local ) nous squattons chez nos amis = à pied 600m de la ferme
    c'est super: jardin,  petite piscine et surtout grande gentillesse .... car, bien sur, ils ne connaissent personne ( nous, déja, c'est tout juste ! ) ...mais, en +, ils n'ont même pas d'ordinateur !!!
  

SI ! quand même: ils ont l'électricité !!!

je compte sur tout le groupe pour leur réserver une véritable ovation !!!!
(je pense dégager qq sous pour un cadeau quand même, si vous êtes d'accord )

justement, por le budget "repas" je vous dis ca lundi prochain

pour les divers plans aussi lundi .... car, en + d'un fils dessinateur, j'ai aussi un fille qui accouche bientôt ( j'espère pas le 18 !! ) et aucun des 2 n'est à coté ... ( exprés ?? )
  

non !!!     
enfin .... sait-on jamais ?


_je donne tant et je recois si peu....  snniiff !_


* : extraits cartes joints


----------



## loudjena (1 Juin 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Je serai certain en fin de semaine, mais je pense que je ne serai pas là car je pars en vacances en Finlande.
> Par contre, du coup, je serai là à l'AES Grenobloise.
> 
> Donc je m'inscris ou me désinscris à la fin de la semaine.
> ...



Mais comment tu fais ça ? À chaque fois que je tombe sur un de tes post, soit tu pars faire du voilier en méditéraaanéééée, soit tu pars à une AES, soit en vacances en Finlande. C'est hyper bien foutu dans ta vie  Il y en a qui ont des vies difficiles


----------



## Taho! (1 Juin 2005)

pour la flaque party à Gre, je ne connais personne, ni à Grand Place, ni en centre ville


----------



## Taho! (1 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- SuperCed
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile ou SuperCedMobile : Taho!, SuperCed *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## SuperCed (1 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- playaman (camping à la ferme samedi, je ne sais pas encor si on monte vendredi en fin d'après-midi )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
Du coup, je viendrai à celle de Grenoble, je m'inscris direct!


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Juin 2005)

si vous aviez dit dès le début que y'a un aérodrome au fond du jardin...
J'vais peut-être changer d'organisation du coup...


----------



## Macounette (1 Juin 2005)

Pour l'hébergement, quelqu'un a des news ?


----------



## playaman (1 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (1 Juin 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> - SuperCed (en Finlande)


Décidément !
Là au moins, on est fixé !


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2005)

Rhoo pitin©...  C'est la fête....    :love: Je viens d'apprendre que j'ai congé du 18 au 21 juin, y compris!    :love: On peut prolonger cette AES sur quatre jours, moi ça me va bien...  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- MAcelene (ben comme grug décision en cours...) 
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co arriveront dans l'après midi (trangquiiiiiiille  )
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2005)

:love: ah, l'hérédité !


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love: ah, l'hérédité !


pas mieux !!   



Euh... Roberto, Manou elle a écrit "pour les tarifs..."
tu les as ou pas ??


----------



## macelene (2 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​   - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (2 Juin 2005)

j'aurais juste une question quand même : c'est quoi une salle de bain commune séparée ?

_Cela dit, je m'en moque moi, puisque je campe en vrac dans le jardin..._


----------



## Taho! (2 Juin 2005)

Et le premier post de Mactosh ? :roll:


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Roberto, Manou elle a écrit "pour les tarifs..."
> tu les as ou pas ??


 j'crois que j'avais oublié ma barette mémoire, tout à l'heure...  :rose: 
parce que la réponse elle est là depuis plus de 24 heures, quand même     :hein: 
 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​   - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho! *(4 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (3 Juin 2005)

j'ai oublié de dire que j'ai bien reçu mes billets pour Valence... je tiens les photos à disposition pour preuve


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

*Euh Roberto ?*
Dans la mesure où même si nos automobiles modernes ont fait de gros progrès en matuère de confort, je ne comptons pas dormir dans l'Otto.

Euh, y'a des réservations et des ares à verser ou quoi ça quelque chose ?


----------



## Macoufi (5 Juin 2005)

J'ai envoyé un MP à Manou jeudi dernier avec mon e-mail
pour les tarifs et descriptifs camping.
Il n'a pas été lu...

mais c'est peut-être juste qu'elle n'est pas revenu par là
ces jours-ci    

parce que ça va commencer à être court pour l'organisation


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Non pas.*
> Mais je vais faire un récapitulatif dès que possible...




[Mode mec chiant ON]_Si on pouvait garder toutes les infos concernant le ouikende au même endroit, ce serait cool   ; j'imagine que d'autres, comme moi en ce moment, n'ont pas la possibilité de lire l'ensemble du Bar ou de Rendez-vous pour se tenir au courant des dernières infos. Merci !
Là, honnêtement, je sais pas ce qu'il faut que je fasse avec vos liens multiples et si j'ai même une décision à prendre._[Mode mec chiant OFF]


A part ça, je suis prêt à _presque_ toutes les bassesses pour un [hors charte] :love: car les fins de nuit sont quand même fraîches dans le sud 

PS: je n'ai pas d'Otto dans mon entourage  et je ne compte pas dormir en sa compagnie non plus


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2005)

ça c'est clair  :love: merci !


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

*Hébergements
=======================*

*Camping
--------------------------*
- WebO
- El_ChiCo
- madonna
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh...
- playaman
- blandinewww
- Taho! (with Playaman )



*Chambres d'hôtes
--------------------------*
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Teo
- Nexka



*Doivent choisir entre les deux types d'hébergement !
En sachant que la différence de prix ne justifie pas franchement la différence de confort ! 
--------------------------*
- Sylko
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- zoélie et sa tribu








- SM
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

Hein??  Ahhh non non non :hein: * Moi je vais au camping!!! * Même que je suis allée acheter une tente!!!  ( celle de Quechua qui se monte toute seule quand on la lance en l'air :love: :love: ) 


*Hébergements
=======================*

*Camping
--------------------------*
- WebO
- El_ChiCo
- madonna
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh...
- playaman
- blandinewww
- Taho! (with Playaman )
- NEXKA



*Chambres d'hôtes
--------------------------*
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Teo




*Doivent choisir entre les deux types d'hébergement !
En sachant que la différence de prix ne justifie pas franchement la différence de confort ! 
--------------------------*
- Sylko
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- zoélie et sa tribu








- SM
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)


----------



## mado (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hein??  Ahhh non non non :hein: *Moi je vais au camping!!! *Même que je suis allée acheter une tente!!!  ( celle de Quechua qui se monte toute seule quand on la lance en l'air :love: :love: )


 
  

Et ça marche !! Je l'ai vu de mes yeux vu ce we...
Le pb c'est juste que quand tu la portes sur le dos tu ressembles à un 4x4..


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

Taho, alias golf junior. :love:  
Je n'ai pas de tente donc pour moi c'est forcément la chambre d'hôte... à moins qu'il y ait une place pour moi dans une tente.   mais franchement, je ne vous le conseille pas. :rateau: 


*Hébergements
=======================*

*Camping
--------------------------*
- WebO
- El_ChiCo
- madonna
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh...
- playaman
- blandinewww
- Taho! (with Playaman )
- NEXKA



*Chambres d'hôtes
--------------------------*
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Teo
 - Macounette




*Doivent choisir entre les deux types d'hébergement !
En sachant que la différence de prix ne justifie pas franchement la différence de confort ! 
--------------------------*
- Sylko
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- zoélie et sa tribu








- SM
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Le pb c'est juste que quand tu la portes sur le dos tu ressembles à un 4x4..


  

Moi je vais aussi pouvoir en avoir une, avec deux matelas (un seul en fait, parce que je pense quand même en prendre un pour moi, je suis gentil mais faut pas pousser...) et puis une pompe, pour ceux qui ne prennent pas de matelas parce qu'ils ont peur de le gonfler...


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais aussi pouvoir en avoir une, avec deux matelas (un seul en fait, parce que je pense quand même en prendre un pour moi, je suis gentil mais faut pas pousser...) et puis une pompe, pour ceux qui ne prennent pas de matelas parce qu'ils ont peur de le gonfler...



Tu prends une pompe!!!  Oki je prend mon matelas alors :love: (j'ai pas peur de le gonfler... J'ai la flemme    )


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Toi quand tu dragues sur les forums, c'est tout en finesse...
> 
> :love:


 j'ai pas encore dit que j'ai un duvet pour deux non plus... Mais ca vient après ça... Faut pas aller trop vite non plus


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain El_Chico : *trop fort !*
> 
> :love:


 des années d'expérience


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Taho, alias golf junior. :love:
> Je n'ai pas de tente donc pour moi c'est forcément la chambre d'hôte... à moins qu'il y ait une place pour moi dans une tente.   mais franchement, je ne vous le conseille pas. :rateau:


Tout de suite les grands mots 
Je vais peut être en acheter une de tente finalement


----------



## lumai (6 Juin 2005)

Holalaaaa ! Va falloir que je fasse de la place dans le coffre ! 

Au fait ? Vous descendez toujours avec moi ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Juin 2005)

moi oui...
Roberto n'a pas voulu me répondre a mes question sur les aérodromes donc oui... Ou alors il faut qu'il se dépêche parce que ca ne se prépare pas à la dernière minute un voyage comme ca...

Roberto, cane iou ire mi ? aïe ame oueïtingue for ioure ineformeïchione...


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et pour finir, monsieur vous montrera *son couteau Suisse !!!!*
> 
> :rose:


 et au fait Roberto, c'est marqué Là :

Point numéro 7 : "Les coucous suisses ne sont pas autorisés. Tout porteur de coucou sera expulsé et l'accessoire immédiatement détruit."


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Juin 2005)

Ah bah c'est bon alors 
:love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

on a le droit de pleurer ici et d'être jaloux et tout et tout ?    :rose:  :hein: 

(scuzez moi)


----------



## Manou (6 Juin 2005)

attention, attention !!

dans le souci de votre confort, on a passé toute une journée à traquer la chambre dhôtes : libre,  charmante , tout confort et surtout pas chère !!  (40¤ pour 2 avec petit dèj ne me semble pas excessif, surtout avec salle d'eau privée ! )

donc ON A RÉSERVÉ en versant des arrhes :
à Montvendre (site signalé par roberto ) = pour 6 pers  (1 ch de 2 pers + 1 ch de 2 x 2 pers )
à la ferme (hors camping ) 2 studios = 2 adultes + enfant/ studio   soit 4 pers ou 2 familles

on peut aussi, je le rappelle, loger à la ferme, 3 chambres de 2 pers, 2 pers, 3 pers ... ce qui peut interresser même les adeptes du camping ... s'il pleut !!!!  là, on n'a pas réservé ferme, juste mis une option ...

alors ne nous laissez pas tomber pour les résa !! on aurait à payer quand même !

et c'est vraiment bien , je vous l'assure ! ( pensez à un petit déjeuner campagnard, au soleil sur la terrasse, avec la campagne autour bourdonnante de grillons.... )

merci !!!!


----------



## loudjena (6 Juin 2005)

*Hébergements
=======================*

*Camping
--------------------------*
- WebO
- El_ChiCo
- madonna
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh...
- playaman
- blandinewww
- Taho! (with Playaman )
- NEXKA
- Loudjena _(tente monoplace !) _



*Chambres d'hôtes
--------------------------*
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Teo
 - Macounette




*Doivent choisir entre les deux types d'hébergement !
En sachant que la différence de prix ne justifie pas franchement la différence de confort ! 
--------------------------*
- Sylko
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Hegemonikon
- zoélie et sa tribu









- SM
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite les grands mots
> Je vais peut être en acheter une de tente finalement


Je pensais la même chose. Une tente (monoplace) et un sac de couchage ça peut toujours servir... aussi pour l'AES Grenobloise plus tard. 
De plus j'ai un matelas auto-gonflable quelque part, je prendrai déjà ça...


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> De plus j'ai un matelas *auto-gonflable* quelque part, je prendrai déjà ça...


Ah non mais la tu me gâche tout avec ta technologie moderne...


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ah non mais la tu me gâche tout avec ta technologie moderne...


dis ça à mon dos après deux nuits en Suisse et playaman attaqué à la coing et qui restait pas dans son coin !

Je promets pas que ceux qui seront au camping dorment beaucoup, une after est si simple à organiser !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je promets pas que ceux qui seront au camping dorment beaucoup, une after est si simple à organiser !





*Ben tu sais*
les hôtes de chambres ne se couchent pas forcément avec les poules...


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

Dommage de faire deux groupes justement...  ou alors on vient planter les tentes dans la chambre d'hôte !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juin 2005)

*Monsieur Taho, je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec vous*


Maintenant, une autre solution serait aussi de ne pas dormir du tout


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous pourriez un peu prêter attention à c' que dit Manou ?
> :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui quoi...    

Mais bon faudrait que les gens affinent leur lieu de couchage avt de faire des résas fixes avec versement d'ahrres...    Et puis il reste  de la place au camping visiblement .

Ya du monde  pour dormir sous la tente...    

Nous on arrive avec un village de tente style  Trigano©     

Pour l'after de la nuit       ça va le faire...


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

Bon, moi j'ai marqué chambre d'hôtes, mais je viens de consulter le site de la Migros et j'y trouve tout ce qu'il me faut pour le camping, donc je risque de changer.  _Réponse within a couple of days..._


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Holalaaaa ! Va falloir que je fasse de la place dans le coffre !
> 
> Au fait ? Vous descendez toujours avec moi ?




Vivi moi aussi je viens avec toi :love: et avec ma tente, mon matelat et mon duvet ( *1 place le duvet!!! Juste une place!!* )


----------



## loudjena (6 Juin 2005)

Recherche chauffeur avec short + chemizafleurs pour liaison Grenoble - Valence.

Signe particulier : * ! *


----------



## lumai (6 Juin 2005)

Pour ma part, je ne dormirai pas avec vous ! 

Il y aura quand même le duvet (1 place aussi ) dans le coffre, au cas où je ne sente pas (en fonction de l'heure et de ce qui aura été bu) de faire les 44 km (dixit mappy ) qui me sépareront de mon lit...


----------



## loudjena (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ya du monde  pour dormir sous la tente...
> 
> Nous on arrive avec un village de tente style  Trigano©
> 
> Pour l'after de la nuit       ça va le faire...



"L'after de la nuit" ? :affraid:  :mouais:   mais c'est quand ça ? Dans les 24 heures d'un jour-nuit, ça se situe où, "l'after de la nuit" ?


----------



## Macoufi (6 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi j'ai marqué chambre d'hôtes, mais je viens de consulter le site de la Migros et j'y trouve tout ce qu'il me faut pour le camping, donc je risque de changer.  _Réponse within a couple of days..._


[machine translation ON] Migros : chaîne de supermarchés Suisse dont la taille du magasin varie en fonction du nombre de "M" acroché à l'entrée - 
appelée affectueusement "*la* Migros" par ses gentils clients [machine translation OFF]  :love:


----------



## Macoufi (6 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Camping
> --------------------------*
> - WebO
> - El_ChiCo
> ...


  mais c'est quoi cette inscription-d'office-sauvage ???   
j'ai même pas réservé mon voyage...   
... j'attends les tarifs "camping"  

quelqu'un les a peut-être eu et pourrait me les transmettre ?...
(MP accepté  )


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ... j'attends les tarifs "camping"
> 
> quelqu'un les a peut-être eu et pourrait me les transmettre ?...
> (MP accepté  )




je crois avoir lu je sais plus où...   *5 ¤ par personne...   3¤ pour le nains accompagnants... * 

possibilité de petit déjeuner le matin...   *4 ¤  le normal   et  7 ¤ le paysan    

Sans oublier de quoi se laver ...   douches chaudes...  *(apporter son savon et sa serviette...  )
Tout ça à confirmer par MAnou bien entendu


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Recherche chauffeur avec short + chemizafleurs pour liaison Grenoble - Valence.
> 
> Signe particulier : * ! *


C'est qui ce dingue !


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)






- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​   - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## playaman (6 Juin 2005)

*Hébergements
=======================*

*Camping
--------------------------*
- WebO
- El_ChiCo
- madonna
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh...
- playaman ( on verra avec qui   )
- blandinewww
- Taho! (with Playaman )
- NEXKA
- Loudjena _(tente monoplace !) _



*Chambres d'hôtes
--------------------------*
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Teo
 - Macounette




*Doivent choisir entre les deux types d'hébergement !
En sachant que la différence de prix ne justifie pas franchement la différence de confort ! 
--------------------------*
- Sylko
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Hegemonikon
- zoélie et sa tribu








- SM
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)




C'est avec plaisir que je t'heberge sous ma tente Taho!, mais je préfererais organiser un système tournant histoire de varier les plaisirs


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

> - SM
> .
> .
> .




Bon SM... :love: Si tu viens, j'amène mes menottes   





(je crois que je suis en train de faire la plus grande erreur de ma vie :hein:  :mouais: )


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

Hep Roberto, un peu de retenue stp 

Je suis en train de donner du mien là!!!   Pour recruter des candidats pour tes chambres d'hôtes!!! :hein:   

  

(ça mérite une super dédicace ça non???  :love: )


----------



## Spyro (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon SM... :love: Si tu viens, j'amène mes menottes


Euh finalement je vais ptet venir moi    
(_Ah si je pouvais...  :rateau:_)


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

si je peux venir, ce qui est fort mal barré (j'en ai parlé à l'aes suisse entre l'absynthe no 27 et no 35), je dors pas je prend le NachtZug de 5h00 du mat


----------



## Bilbo (6 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Stargazer (bon je me mets là en espérant me retrouver plus haut)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Bilbo (Ça m'a pris comme ça, mais faut que je mette au point l'un ou l'autre détail).





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​   - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si je peux venir, ce qui est fort mal barré (j'en ai parlé à l'aes suisse entre l'absynthe no 27 et no 35), je dors pas je prend le NachtZug de 5h00 du mat


demande au videur du Harnais de te réveiller et de te jeter dans un taxi pour la Gare...


----------



## loudjena (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si je peux venir, ce qui est fort mal barré (j'en ai parlé à l'aes suisse entre l'absynthe no 27 et no 35), je dors pas je prend le NachtZug de 5h00 du mat



Nexka te promet les menottes et toi tu fais encore ton hésitante  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

Pincez moi je rêve...     







    Un Gugusse©  de surcroît ex violet avec des très très grands pieds...   qui viendrait se confondre avec la bleuzaille...?   

   c'est trop d'honneur


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Nexka te promet les menottes et toi tu fais encore ton hésitante  :mouais:



P'têtre que c'est pas son truc   

 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

c'est justement mon truc !!!!


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> [machine translation ON] Migros : chaîne de supermarchés Suisse dont la taille du magasin varie en fonction du nombre de "M" acroché à l'entrée -
> appelée affectueusement "*la* Migros" par ses gentils clients [machine translation OFF]  :love:


vi c'est exactement ça :love: merchi pour la traduction.


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> C'est avec plaisir que je t'heberge sous ma tente Taho!, mais je préfererais organiser un système tournant histoire de varier les plaisirs


t'aimes donc ça les tournantes alors ? 
Ok, je vais voir
peut-être aurais-je acheté du matos d'ici là


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Bilbo (Ça m'a pris comme ça, mais faut que je mette au point l'un ou l'autre détail).





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​   - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai 
départ le vendredi matin, retour le lundi après-midi, me contacter par MP 
reste 1 place à l'aller, 3 pour le retour
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juin 2005)

*Hébergements
=======================*

*Camping
--------------------------*
- WebO
- El_ChiCo
- madonna
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh...
- playaman ( on verra avec qui   )
- blandinewww
- Taho! (with Playaman )
- NEXKA
- Loudjena _(tente monoplace !) _



*Chambres d'hôtes
--------------------------*
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Teo
- Macounette
- Stargazer



*Doivent choisir entre les deux types d'hébergement !
En sachant que la différence de prix ne justifie pas franchement la différence de confort ! 
--------------------------*
- Sylko
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Hegemonikon
- zoélie et sa tribu








- SM
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

*Hébergements
=======================*

*Camping
--------------------------*
- WebO
- El_ChiCo
- madonna
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh...
- playaman ( on verra avec qui   )
- blandinewww
- Taho! (qui m'accepte dans la sienne ?! :love:  )
- NEXKA
- Loudjena _(tente monoplace !) _



*Chambres d'hôtes
--------------------------*
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Teo
- Macounette
- Stargazer



*Doivent choisir entre les deux types d'hébergement !
En sachant que la différence de prix ne justifie pas franchement la différence de confort ! 
--------------------------*
- Sylko
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Hegemonikon
- zoélie et sa tribu








- SM
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2005)

yeepee !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si je peux venir, ce qui est fort mal barré (j'en ai parlé à l'aes suisse entre l'absynthe no 27 et no 35), je dors pas je prend le NachtZug de 5h00 du mat



*Alors voilà deux bonnes super idées que je viens d'avoir*

1- der Nachtzug : cool, je me porte volontaire pour boire des binouzes jusqu'à l'heure de partir :love:
2- der camping : on fait la quète (je connais mon sujet en tant qu'homme de foi  )pour t'offrir dans notre extrême bonté une nuité sur place.


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

Oui oui !
La bergère vient avec moi ! Et si elle veut emmener sa brebis... he ben... faudra qu'elle tienne sur ses genoux !  La voiture est complète pour l'aller !

Rob', Manou : vous pouvez le compter à partir du vendredi soir après midi ! 

Par contre pour le dimanche soir je sais pas... Tu rentres avec moi ou pas ???

Edit : par contre j'aurai besoin d'un plan pour déposer tout ce beau monde ! À Montmeyran ou à Montvendre ? Et puis où ça exactement dans le patelin ???


----------



## Nexka (7 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui !
> La bergère vient avec moi ! Et si elle veut emmener sa brebis... he ben... faudra qu'elle tienne sur ses genoux !  La voiture est complète pour l'aller !
> 
> Rob', Manou : vous pouvez le compter à partir du vendredi soir après midi !
> ...



Je crois qu'on va bien rigoler pendant le voyage   :love:


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Bilbo (Ça m'a pris comme ça, mais faut que je mette au point l'un ou l'autre détail).





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (camping beurk beurk sans compter que je n'ai pas de tente)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​    - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour 
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

Moa !

J'vous dépose mon convoi parisien le vendredi en milieu d'après-midi à... euh... ben où ça vous arrange !


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui !
> La bergère vient avec moi ! Et si elle veut emmener sa brebis... he ben... faudra qu'elle tienne sur ses genoux !  La voiture est complète pour l'aller !
> 
> Rob', Manou : vous pouvez le compter à partir du vendredi soir après midi !
> ...


 

Si j'ai bien compris tu rentres le Lundi dans la jounée ? Car faut que je sois à Paris Lundi matin (à moins que je puisse m'arranger  ), donc je rentrerai en train le dimanche dans la journée. 

PS : Comme l'a dit lumai, tu peux me compter pour le Vendredi aprés-midi Roberto  !


----------



## Macoufi (8 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je crois avoir lu je sais plus où...   *5 ¤ par personne...   3¤ pour le nains accompagnants... *
> 
> possibilité de petit déjeuner le matin...   *4 ¤  le normal   et  7 ¤ le paysan
> 
> ...


 Macelene,
j'ai reçu le MP de Manou entre temps, c'est ça...    

Bon, *moyenne-nouvelle-qui-pourrait-être-pire* :
je pars tout à l'heure jusqu'au jeudi à l'étranger
- en espérant que ce ne soit pas vendredi -
et j'ai appris ça hier soir


----------



## macelene (8 Juin 2005)

Je me fais un peu le relais de MAnou...  

Il faut absolument que ceux qui ne dorment pas sous la tente se décident...  



Il y a de la place à la ferme, où finalement tout le monde campeurs et non campeurs peuvent dormir...

Donc décidez vous...


----------



## macelene (8 Juin 2005)

*Hébergements
=======================*

*Camping
--------------------------*
- WebO
- El_ChiCo
- madonna
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh...
- playaman ( on verra avec qui   )
- blandinewww
- Taho! (qui m'accepte dans la sienne ?! :love:  )
- NEXKA
- Loudjena _(tente monoplace !) _



*Chambres d'hôtes
--------------------------*
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Teo
- Macounette
- Stargazer



*Doivent choisir entre les deux types d'hébergement !
En sachant que la différence de prix ne justifie pas franchement la différence de confort ! 
--------------------------*
- Sylko
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Hegemonikon
- zoélie et sa tribu








- SM
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Bilbo... 





*MErci de bien vouloir confirmer vos destinations ....   *​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

*S'il y a moyen de dormir à la ferme*
sans pour autant avoir besoin de reprendre la voiture je suis preneur.

Ca flotte un peu dans le vague.... ferme - chambre d'hôtes, j'ai du mal à suivre.


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2005)

la ferme fait chambre d'hôte aussi si j'ai bien compris


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Bilbo (Ça m'a pris comme ça, mais faut que je mette au point l'un ou l'autre détail).





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​    - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour 
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *WE 18-19 juin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




j'ai rien compris mais à-priori si je viendre moi je faire comment !! (m'embrouilles pas sur ichhat Rooberto, je te jure que je comprends rien à ce sujet !  )


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

Chez moi ça s'oriente de plus en plus vers le camping. A mon avis c'est là où y'aura le plus d'ambiance.   je vous dirai ça dans quelques jours lorsque j'aurai mon matos. 

Par contre, il faudra voir pour la sylkomobile, car sylko + WebO + playaman + iMax + Macounette ça fait cinq, or il n'y a que 4 places. :mouais:


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2005)

bon, il parait que Grugg doit se décider !! AAAAALLLLLEEEEZZZZZ GRUUUUUUUG !!!!  

si moi viendre, moi dormir maison avec petit-déjeuner paysan (pour entretenir ma ligne nah !n  )

et moi demander lumai si place voiture retour si grugg pas venir

pas simple

moi aller acheter reflex numérique 

(a+ roberto !  )


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quel(le)s sont les conducteurs(trices) qui auraient besoin d'un plan* pour pas se retrouver énervé(e)s à la nuit tombée dans la Zone Industrielle de Montélimar ???
> 
> :love:



S'ils s'en sortent, faut qu'ils trouvent du _nougat_ :love:, sinon ils auront un gage en arrivant


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ça s'oriente de plus en plus vers le camping. A mon avis c'est là où y'aura le plus d'ambiance.



*même si je préfère le confort d'un bon vieux matelas à ressorts*
ça n'empêche pas d'être parmi les derniers à aller se coucher


----------



## playaman (8 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ça s'oriente de plus en plus vers le camping. A mon avis c'est là où y'aura le plus d'ambiance.   je vous dirai ça dans quelques jours lorsque j'aurai mon matos.
> 
> Par contre, il faudra voir pour la sylkomobile, car sylko + WebO + playaman + iMax + Macounette ça fait cinq, or il n'y a que 4 places. :mouais:




...Et La Counette faut suivre, t'a encor la tête dans les côteaux    je descends le vendredi et en plus avec La Florette, alors je me suis auot-exclus de la virée en SylkoMobile.

Pitin faut trouver un Mac user voyageur qui a un bus ( mais c'est moi dans un an ça   )


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> et moi demander lumai si place voiture retour si grugg pas venir



Confirmation : places disponibles (3) pour  retour lundi après midi !

Titinne complèment pleine pour l'aller !


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *même si je préfère le confort d'un bon vieux matelas à ressorts*
> ça n'empêche pas d'être parmi les derniers à aller se coucher



Pour la différence à la ferme=chambre d'hotes, (à part si tt est gravé dans le marbre côté résa), j'aimerai juste pas me retrouver à aller me coucher tt seul à une heure tardive à l'autre bout du village... je dois dire que c'est tjs pas très clair dans ma tête la config des uns et des autres...


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2005)

GRUUUUUUUUUUGGGGG ????

Tu viens ???

Dis ?


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Et La Counette faut suivre, t'a encor la tête dans les côteaux


Euh.... :rose: un peu.   



			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> je descends le vendredi et en plus avec La Florette, alors je me suis auot-exclus de la virée en SylkoMobile.


Bon, ben voilà qui arrange les choses... ça évitera à certain(s) de faire des kilomètres supplémentaires. J'me comprends©.


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2005)

Grug ? Allo ? Y'a quelqu'un ? 
Allez viens, comme ça je pourrai écouter Camille sans complexe  


 et pis j'ai une place dans ma tente :rose:


----------



## macelene (8 Juin 2005)

Je crois que là il y a tout ce dont nous avons besoin...    Tout le Monde trouvera de la place...  
MAnou me cofirme que le dîner du soir aura lieu pas loin de la Ferme...  donc pas de soucis...

LEs enfants seront pris en charge...   Alice ma grande fera du baby sitting...


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Grug ? Allo ? Y'a quelqu'un ?
> Allez viens, comme ça je pourrai écouter Camille sans complexe
> 
> 
> et pis j'ai une place dans ma tente :rose:




:love: :love: :love:

note pour plus tard : oublier le sac de couchage à Paris... :rose: :love: 

_mais naaaaaaaan, je blague...  _ 

ps : coucou toi le danseur de java...  :love:

désolé Roberto, je suis à la rue en ce qui concerne cette flaque party... ça veut dire quoi au fait ? qu'on va tous aller se tremper le cul nu dans une mare de boue ? 

pis faut ramener des produits locaux ?  si je parle de chez moi chez moi, je peux ramener du Pot'Je Vleesch... (avis aux courageux, je peux le faire !  ) mais je crains que les ficelles picardes et/ou la flamiche voyagent mal (quoique la flamiche façon maman... :love: ). sinon, on a de très bonnes bières par chez nous... 

sinon chez moi ici, euh... bin, euh... :mouais:

bon, je ramène des bêtises de Cambrai alors... (pour aller avec le nougat de Montelimar...  )


----------



## Nexka (8 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> et pis j'ai une place dans ma tente :rose:




Rhooo l'autre   

Moi aussi j'ai une place dans ma tente!!!   En plus ma tente elle se construit toute seule quand on la jette en l'air!!!    

   


Bon alors Grug!!!! tu viens alors???!!!!!   
mdr


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2005)

_eh euh... hum... tu es jolie ?_


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo l'autre
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai une place dans ma tente!!!   En plus ma tente elle se construit toute seule quand on la jette en l'air!!!
> 
> ...




Une tente _orange macgé_ ? 

(pas de soucis pour le partage de tente  , même si j'aime moins fred frith  )

edit : bon j'ai rien dit ...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2005)

Rhoo pitin©... Si Alèm vient...   Alors là! :love:     Depuis le temps.   


  :rose: 


 

 

Pitin©.


----------



## macelene (8 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Rhoo pitin©... Si Alèm vient...   Alors là! :love:     Depuis le temps.
> 
> 
> :rose:
> ...



Moi faut que je touche pour y croire ...


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo l'autre
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai une place dans ma tente!!!   En plus ma tente elle se construit toute seule quand on la jette en l'air!!!
> 
> ...



Nexha et Grug vont en camping
Ils installent leur tente dans une clairière et se couchent pour
dormir. Quelques heures plus tard, Nexha réveille Grug et lui dit :
Regarde dans le ciel et dis-moi ce que tu vois.
Des millions d'étoiles!
Et qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, selon toi?
Grug interprète la question un instant et dit :
1. Astronomiquement parlant, cela veut dire qu'il y a des millions
de galaxies et des milliards de planètes dans ce vaste espace. 
2.Astrologiquement, cela me dit que Saturne est en Verseau. 
3. Pour l'heure, je dirais qu'il est quatre heures du matin.
 4.Théologiquement parlant, il est évident que Dieu est tout
puissant et que nous sommes petits et faibles.
5. Météorologiquement, il semblerait qu'il fera beau demain.
Après s'être fait dévisager par Nexha pendant quelques minutes,
Il reprend :
- Quoi, qu'est-ce que j'ai dit de mal?
Grosse bête va! Cela veut simplement dire qu'on s'est fait piquer la tente!
PS:Valence ou Valencia?


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Moi faut que je touche pour y croire ...


que tu touches quoi ?     

on va monter un club : _les groupies d'Alèm©_ - présidente : WebO.  :love:


----------



## macelene (8 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> que tu touches quoi ?
> 
> on va monter un club : _les groupies d'Alèm©_ - présidente : WebO.  :love:





Ben lui en vrai...  *LE Alem de ses dames...*  Bon j'ai pris un peu d'avance, lui ai déjà claquer une bises une fois...  

MAis là s'il vient...     il va comprendre...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAis là s'il vient...     il va comprendre...



MP: tu as toujours la photo? 



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> va monter un club : _les groupies d'Alèm©_ - présidente : WebO.  :love:



Keufkeuf, atchoum. :hein:  :hein:


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2005)

Qui sait qui pense à prendre le tonnelet de Leffe ? 

Pardon (mais où avais-je la tête?): les tonnelets de leffe 

Je sens que ce ouikende là on va bien s'amuser...

Edit: pour l'asso, on prend sa carte où ?


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2005)

si je viens, j'apporte des bières de "chez moi" et les futs d'_interbrew_ peuvent faire partie du voyage...


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2005)

ça me dit toujours pas qui est Nexka !!  

photos siouplait !!  

Grruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggggggg !!! tu viendrais pas sur le toubar ?


----------



## Grug (8 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> bon, il parait que Grugg doit se décider !! AAAAALLLLLEEEEZZZZZ GRUUUUUUUG !!!!
> ...
> et moi demander lumai si place voiture retour si grugg pas venir





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> GRUUUUUUUUUUGGGGG ????
> Tu viens ???
> Dis ?





			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Grug ? Allo ? Y'a quelqu'un ?
> Allez viens, comme ça je pourrai écouter Camille sans complexe
> et pis j'ai une place dans ma tente :rose:





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...Et *Grug ?* _Dès que t'as fini de révasser les pieds dans le bassins du Sénat, tu nous dis, hein ?_





			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo l'autre
> Moi aussi j'ai une place dans ma tente!!!   En plus ma tente elle se construit toute seule quand on la jette en l'air!!!
> 
> Bon alors Grug!!!! tu viens alors???!!!!!
> mdr




bon, heu là je crois je vais continuer encore un peu à faire ma petasse et procrastiner derechef.


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2005)

l'année dernière, c'est wam qui rêvassait dans les jardins du Sénat...


----------



## loudjena (8 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, heu là je crois je vais continuer encore un peu à faire ma petasse et procrastiner derechef.



Bon alors c'est réglé tu viens avec ta pince à sucre !


----------



## loudjena (8 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Grug ? Allo ? Y'a quelqu'un ?
> Allez viens, comme ça je pourrai écouter Camille sans complexe
> 
> 
> et pis j'ai une place dans ma tente :rose:



Camille ? de Geoges D. ?


----------



## katelijn (8 Juin 2005)

Enfin, j'ai l'album :love:  :love:  :love: 

Génial, Roberto, a quand la suite??     

Tu fais quand ta signature dans l'est? A la Parenthèse, ils ont pris note de ta tournée ... :rose:


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Camille ? de Geoges D. ?




non, juste Camille...  

madonna : oui, le chauve m'a filé l'album... dans l'ipod.


----------



## macelene (8 Juin 2005)

Bon pas compliqué.. alem...   tu prends le TGV  jusqu'à Avignon Centre et on remonte ensemble à Valence    

Bon tu arrives quand ....?  JEudi    soir ...


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Grug ? Allo ? Y'a quelqu'un ?
> 
> 
> 
> et pis j'ai une place dans ma tente :rose:




Moi ausssssiiiiiii  j'ai de la place  sous ma tente ...


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Moi ausssssiiiiiii  j'ai de la place  sous ma tente ...




Bon alors RDV sur le pré, votre arme sera la mienne


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'ai l'album :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Génial, Roberto, a quand la suite??
> 
> Tu fais quand ta signature dans l'est? A la Parenthèse, ils ont pris note de ta tournée ... :rose:




Et Paris ?   ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour la différence à la ferme=chambre d'hotes, (à part si tt est gravé dans le marbre côté résa), j'aimerai juste pas me retrouver à aller me coucher tt seul à une heure tardive à l'autre bout du village... je dois dire que c'est tjs pas très clair dans ma tête la config des uns et des autres...




*Ma config est simple*
C'est de faire la bringue


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon pas compliqué.. alem...   tu prends le TGV  jusqu'à Avignon Centre et on remonte ensemble à Valence
> 
> Bon tu arrives quand ....?  JEudi    soir ...



bah oui, on fait comme on a dit... 

euh, il me dit que j'arrive vendredi matin le seuneuceufeu...  :mouais:

purée 6h54 à la gare de Lyon... :mouais: :hein: :mouais:


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Moi ausssssiiiiiii  j'ai de la place  sous ma tente ...



entre Louise et raynald ? ...................................... !!   
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (9 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ça me dit toujours pas qui est Nexka !!




Là c'est moi là, je suis là


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

euh... madonna, je te prie de m'excuser, mais je trouve que ta tente est vachement belle !!  et pui tu sais, la java et Camille, t'inquiètes pour Fred Frith, j'écoute pas toujours de la musique contemporaine (Luc ferrari tout ça) je peux bien écouter un peu de Weller...  

désolé Nexka, je suis pas trop quincaillerie...   c'est dingue comme certains objets paraissent castrateurs...


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

Mon héros au cinéma : Jean Rochefort dans "Courage, fuyons !"


----------



## katelijn (9 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> Heeeeu... Où ça dans l'est ?
> A la Limite, dans la Marge, _c'est où la Parenthèse ?_
> ...



A Nancy, et dixit la responsable: Les gens du sud croient qu'on parle que allemand ici.
   
Eh ben non, ici ce n'est que du français :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> bah oui, on fait comme on a dit...
> 
> euh, il me dit que j'arrive vendredi matin le seuneuceufeu...  :mouais:
> 
> purée 6h54 à la gare de Lyon... :mouais: :hein: :mouais:



Oui et ton heure sera mon heure ...   

MAis c'est à quelle heure ?


----------



## Nexka (9 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> désolé Nexka, je suis pas trop quincaillerie...   c'est dingue comme certains objets paraissent castrateurs...



Mais euhhh!!!!!!  

D'abord c'était Grug que j'avais invité en plus


----------



## lumai (9 Juin 2005)

Hé hé ! T'as trouvé un bon moyen pour lui garder la place libre ! 

Encore faudrait-il qu'il se décide à venir...


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui et ton heure sera mon heure ...
> 
> MAis c'est à quelle heure ?



si ya plus de suspense... 

10h25 en théorie... je te redis ça avant demain... (faut que j'aille chercher les billets à je ne sais quelle heure...  )

Nexka : ouf je suis rassuré !!! mais pour moi, pas pour Grugggggggg !!!


----------



## Bilbo (9 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors les gars? Je vous attend!!!  :love:


*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​    - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour 
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche mais chez Helene le vendredi... :love: :rose:
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal (voir Macelene ci-dessus) 
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?  )_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​     - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour  
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​

ps : j'aime pas les listes, c'est lourd...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?  )_



 Disons que mon employeur, à défaut de me proposer un job intéressant, est très souple.   

Je vais enfin faire ta connaissance.


----------



## lumai (9 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant) (houlalaaaa !!! Mais c'est qu'on y arrive à cette semaine juste avant !!! Il serait temps de nous le dire, que tu viens !  )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche mais chez Helene le vendredi... :love: :rose:
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal (voir Macelene ci-dessus) 
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?  )_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​       - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste 3 places (ou 2 si Alem remonte avec moi...) pour le retour 
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 

ps : j'aime pas les listes, c'est lourd...


----------



## lumai (9 Juin 2005)

la machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez inclus trop d'images dans votre signature ou dans votre précédent message. Veuillez revenir en arrière et corriger le problème.
> 
> Les images correspondent à l'utilisation de smileys, de balises  et de balises <img>. Leur utilisation est dépendante des choix de l'administrateur.
> [/list]  		 	    [/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Helloooooo Zoéliiiiie !!!_
> :love:
> :love:


 

On s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler... 

On veut des détails sur le déroulement des festivités...


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Juin 2005)

Bon voilà: je serai dispo samedi mais :

Faut arriver à quelle heure ?

Faut apporter de quoi boire ? (5 litres de Viognier ça va) ?

Je veux ma dédicace 

pour le reste j'ai hâte de voir encore toutes ces nouvelles têtes et celles qu'on connait déjà !


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Juin 2005)

eh les gens, et surtout lumai, je suis convoqué le 22 pour mon oral, ca veut dire que je peux rentrer avec toi en voiture le lundi...


Roberto, c'est tant pis pour toi, tu rate un super cadeau...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juin 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Faut apporter de quoi boire ? (5 litres de Viognier ça va) ?



*C'est quoi ça ? *
le Viognier ?

C'est fort ?


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Juin 2005)

Le viognier ? ----> Lachrymæ christi !

Le viognier est un cépage anecdotique. Au niveau mondial sa production est astronomiquement dérisoire et pourtant

Ce cépage donne des vins blancs à corpulence généreuse et mouvance darômes complexes dont certains échappent à la description : poires, pêches, abricot, coing, violette, iris, acacia, musc, épices, amandes et noisettes grillées, 
Evanescent ou évolutif le nez dun Château-Grillet ou dun Condrieu de haute volée est un enchantement. Ce vin sec, donne en bouche une étonnante sensation de moelleux. Sa localisation en A.O.C. est circonscrite au Nord des Côtes du Rhône septentrionales.
Il participe discrètement (20 % légalement, 10 % dans la pratique) à lassemblage du Côte- Rôtie pour lui donner une pointe de violette.


Son rendement est faible et sa production aléatoire ; seuls les vignerons sûrs dune rentabilité à long terme limplantent dans des vignobles en terrasses. Il lui faut des sols maigres, granites pulvérulents, micas et calcaires pauvres. Le viognier donne des vins de jouisseur, de plaisir immédiat : les Condrieux atteignent leur apogée en 2-3 ans, le confidentiel Château-Grillet, pourtant élevé de 12 à 18 mois en barriques est prêt à la dégustation quelques temps après sa mise en bouteille. Leur rareté ont fait de ces vins de viognier des vins mythiques, recherchés par loenophile. Avec plus ou moins de bonheur, des vignerons ardéchois, occitans, se lancent dans sa culture en recherchant des expositions privilégiées. Ailleurs, on le trouve dans quelques vignobles marginaux et parcelles expérimentales aux U.S.A..
A Condrieu se dessine un renouveau. Des vendanges faites à lextrême maturité conduisent à des vins dont le moelleux est conforté par des sucres résiduels. Ce type de produits étaient fréquent avant guerre.


source 

Ça ira non ?


----------



## zoelie (9 Juin 2005)

Vixente, bonsoir mon loup, quel tal !

*C'est quoi ça ? *
le Viognier ?

un merveilleux cépage des Cotes du Rhone septentrionales : parfum violette un pur régal, quelque peu minéral


----------



## zoelie (9 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quel dommage* des aprioris pareils à propos de Zoélie !!
> Attends de la connaître...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

c'est normal si on compprend plus rien ? :hein:  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> ¿ Que dices ?



Ben ca fait une semaine que j'attend des infos, je t'ai envoyé des mp et tout, que tu as même lu, alors je veux bien qu'ils se soient perdus dans la masse étant donné le nombre de massages que tu reçois en ce moment, mais un coup comme ça, ça ne se ratte pas, je ne le propose pas à tout le monde...

Sinon, on aura d'autres occasions...
Enfin j'espère pour toi...


----------



## zoelie (9 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle est absolument charmante....




Dites cher Monsieur, dites vous bien que S.A Jobs et Wozniak ont créé Le Mac pour des personnes de mon ignorance afin que chacun puisse découvrir le monde du futur.

Et permettez de vous dire qu'ils doivent sourire quant aux procédures bien complexes que l'on trouve ici même pour tenter d'entrer en contact avec l'Autre.


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

ohhhhhhhh purée, je comprenais déja rien....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

c'est ici que on propose une place au poisson dans sa tente ?   


bien...... je vais samedi jouer au loto , comme cela
je pourras offrir a grug une chambre tout CONFORT dans un 12 etoiles      



desolé les filles , je ne suis pas une fana  du camping !!


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Juin 2005)

ah, j'aurai aussi une place dans une tente, avec un matelas gonflé et tout...


----------



## lumai (9 Juin 2005)

Pffff !!!! :hein:
Comment tu veux qu'on fasse... tu casses la conccurence là !


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Juin 2005)

un matelas dégonflé alors... C'est bon là ?


----------



## lumai (9 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> un matelas dégonflé alors... C'est bon là ?


 j'faisais plus référence à la propositon de Roberta... 




C'est  gentil ton matelas pneu quand même, hein ! Te vexe pas non plus !


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2005)

Bon mais qui dort avec qui ?  J'suis perdue là


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> j'faisais plus référence à la propositon de Roberta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok...

Et pour madonna, ben pour ce que j'ai compris, chacun dort avec qui il a envie, et moi, j'ai un matelas et une tente, et un gonfleur.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon mais qui dort avec qui ?  J'suis perdue là




montez vos tentes, gonfles vos matelas et puis
faite une courte paille !!!!


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon mais qui dort avec qui ?  J'suis perdue là




nous, on danse la java à deux, n'oublie pas !  :love: :rose: :love:  

_euh... pas taper hein !_


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> nous, on danse la java à deux, n'oublie pas !  :love: :rose: :love:
> 
> _euh... pas taper hein !_




Version Arno alors.. :love:


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

_schouin-schouin-schouin..._ :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quel dommage* des aprioris pareils à propos de Zoélie !!
> Attends de la connaître...
> :love:
> :love:
> ...



MAis je n'ai rien contre Zoélie..  pas du tout ..;  je te demandais juste des précisions sur le déroulement de la fête...


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ah, j'aurai aussi une place dans une tente, avec un matelas gonflé et tout...




ouf...  une  solution  de replis...


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ouf...  une  solution  de replis...


 j'te garde une place alors ?


----------



## loudjena (9 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok...
> 
> Et pour madonna, ben pour ce que j'ai compris, chacun dort avec qui il a envie, et moi, j'ai un matelas et une tente, et un gonfleur.



Un gonfleur !  _ non rien_


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Un gonfleur !  _non rien_


 
Ca fait rever ça hein!
Nan?

  

:love:


----------



## loudjena (9 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait rever ça hein!
> Nan?
> 
> 
> ...



Carrément, tu es même en dessous de la vérité !  Je sens que ça va être encore un grand moment ce week-end à Valence


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Un gonfleur !  _ non rien_



Mieux qu'un ronfleur ?


----------



## Grug (10 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ohhhhhhhh purée, je comprenais déja rien....


 jusqu'ici tout va bien


----------



## Grug (10 Juin 2005)

:rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  
:rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :love:  :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas clair tes bubules !




*Si je puis me permettre sieur vendez...*
Y'a plus grand chose de clair ici...


----------



## lumai (10 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si je puis me permettre sieur vendez...*
> Y'a plus grand chose de clair ici...


 Ha oui ???

Toi aussi tu trouves ?


----------



## zoelie (10 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et si y en a qui t'embêtent, tu me dis, et je leur envoie Chico & Bouboule... !



et tu les classes dans quelle catégorie ces amis-là ? :rateau: 

Y dormiront sous la tente aussi


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2005)

Moi je veux bien partager mon lit et ma chambre. Je serai sage  
Enfin, ça dépendra vraiment de l'état au coucher. Si je suis d'humeur taquine, on est pas prêt de dormir 

Pour être plus sérieux (je suis toujours sage en société): j'ai regardé ce matin sur *yahoo.fr/meteo* ...   :rateau:   



suspens...  :mouais: 




ça a l'air bien cool sur Valence pour la semaine prochaine    
c'est des prévisions à 10 jours mais c'est bien parti pour soleil soleil   :love:      :style:


----------



## playaman (10 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour être plus sérieux (je suis toujours sage en société): j'ai regardé ce matin sur *yahoo.fr/meteo* ...   :rateau:
> 
> suspens...  :mouais:
> 
> ...



...In météo France we trust   

C'est pas pour dire mais y'en a qui devrait partir en week-end plus souvent   

Pitin, 10 jours...


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :love:  :rose:






ça augure que du bon ces rangées de bubulles...


----------



## Grug (10 Juin 2005)

c'est plus à Valence ?  

:rose:


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus à Valence ?
> 
> :rose:



t'es sur une autre planète...  Grug...


----------



## Taho! (10 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- Taho! 
- Loudjena
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​    - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour 
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (10 Juin 2005)

A moins que ça ne pose de problème, on va arriver dès vendredi soir avec Loudjena


----------



## lumai (10 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant) (houlalaaaa !!! Mais c'est qu'on y arrive à cette semaine juste avant !!! Il serait temps de nous le dire, que tu viens !  )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche mais chez Helene le vendredi... :love: :rose:

 - Taho! 
 - Loudjena
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal (voir Macelene ci-dessus) 
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?  )_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​          - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour lundi après midi
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Manou (10 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ?
> *Miiiiince !*
> :affraid:
> :hein:
> ...



 ahh! je croyais être la seule ! :love:  :love: 

merci zoélie et ..... surtout merci roberto !! :love:  :love:  :love: 

( on peut compter sur les enfants ...  quel soulagement !!! )

enfin ..... il y en a qq uns dont je pense que, effectivement, ils ne sont pas trop MÉCHANTS 
( ou alors, d'après ce que j'essaye de comprendre, genre "méchant loup au fond des bois "... 
histoire d'éffaroucher la bergère et de lui ??? .....proposer son ... gonfleur !! ) 

      là, les filles, vous devez être décues !!!
                             ( enfin, si rien n'a changé depuis " que j'étions jeune !!!!)

                            ( ...... désolée, roberto, je parle d'un temps trés trés ancien, bien avant que tu         
                              saches dessiner !!     :love:  :love:  :love: )

bon, j'arrête de rêver et je vous fait des plans !


----------



## lumai (10 Juin 2005)

Haaaa !!! Des plans ! :love: :love: :love:

Pour ce qui est de la bergère, celle du forum vous sera déposée vendredi après-midi. Et celle-là, il doit falloir plus qu'un gonfleur pour l'impressionner !!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Juin 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> enfin ..... il y en a qq uns dont je pense que, effectivement, ils ne sont pas trop MÉCHANTS
> ( ou alors, d'après ce que j'essaye de comprendre, genre "méchant loup au fond des bois "...
> histoire d'éffaroucher la bergère et de lui ??? .....proposer son ... gonfleur !! )
> (...)


Eh ! Je ne suis pas responsable...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Haaaa !!! Des plans ! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la bergère, celle du forum vous sera déposée vendredi après-midi. Et celle-là, il doit falloir plus qu'un gonfleur pour l'impressionner !!!



Oui elle sera déposée comme une fleur portée par le vent !   :rateau: :rateau:

Et sinon il est pas naît le gonfleur qui m'impressionnera !


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Salamèche ??


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant) (houlalaaaa !!! Mais c'est qu'on y arrive à cette semaine juste avant !!! Il serait temps de nous le dire, que tu viens !  )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche mais chez Helene le vendredi... :love: :rose:

 - Taho! 
 - Loudjena
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal (sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​          - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour lundi après midi
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
j'ai toujours rien compris à part que vous allez m'emmener chez mon possible-futur employeur alors qu'ils m'emploient déja... et en plus *un jour de congés* !! :mouais:


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2005)

bon, je pense que je vais amener un autre modo avec wam en la personne de *Salamèche** et en passant, on peut prendre quelqu'un d'autre qui serait tenté par l'aller-retour avec deux photographes graves en touinego (frais non inclus) 

*cliquez sur le lien !


----------



## salamèche (10 Juin 2005)

je confirme j'ai 4 places dans la twingo, mais peu de moyens financiers aussi les passages(pas plus de 2 ) sont les bienvenus


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2005)

on arrive samedi (ou vendredi)
on amène à boire (et du Pot'Je Vleesch rien que pour toi :love: )
et faut trouver un endroit pour faire dormmir salamèche.  pour ma pomme, je crois que madonna :rose: :love: s'en s'en occupe !


----------



## Manou (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAis je n'ai rien contre Zoélie..  pas du tout ..;  je te demandais juste des précisions sur le déroulement de la fête...



alors puisque tu insiste:

le vendredi- après-midi ou soir - train / bateau ou vélo : vous venez direct ici 
         ( plan arrive demain ) on vous amène à vos chambres ou prairie     ...... le soir: diner ici "à la bonne franquette " (puisqu'on sera assez nombreux, mais tant mieux ! ) vous serez nos invités    :

le samedi : qu'elle que soit l'heure, rendez-vous ici - ceux qui sont là à midi seront nourris et abreuvés - sieste assurée pour les enfants ( et les autres ... ) ensuite convoi jusqu'à la flaque de valence - là vous voyez ( mais "déceptione" pour les amateurs de vieux lieux :valence est ininterressant !! enfin il y a des cafés sympas .... ) 
       retour au campement .... puis, à pied (5 mn de la ferme: diner chez nos amis ( je vous communiquerai dès que possible le prix, calculé au +juste) dans le jardin prés de la piscine
_nota: les enfants seront gardés à la ferme par la fille d'héléne )_     avec une booonne ambiance, j'en suis sûre !!!

le dimanche ( aprés une nuit calme ou agitée ) chacun trainaille à son gré ... à midi, déjeuner paysan à la ferme ( tout compris : 13 ¤ ) dehors ou sous auvent selon le temps ... je pense que ce sera une trés agréable conclusion .. avant que ceux qui travaillent ne nous quittent ...

pour les veinards qui restent, on avisera mais ils sont les bienvenus chez nous !!

voilà, ça vous semble + clair ????


----------



## House M.D. (10 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Salamèche ??
- Naru Narusegawa : je vieeeeeeeeeeeeens !!!!!


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant) (houlalaaaa !!! Mais c'est qu'on y arrive à cette semaine juste avant !!! Il serait temps de nous le dire, que tu viens !  )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche mais chez Helene le vendredi... :love: :rose:

 - Taho! 
 - Loudjena
 - Naru Narusegawa
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal (sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​          - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour lundi après midi
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
j'ai toujours rien compris à part que vous allez m'emmener chez mon possible-futur employeur alors qu'ils m'emploient déja... et en plus *un jour de congés* !! :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (10 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Salamèche ??
- Naru Narusegawa : je vieeeeeeeeeeeeens !!!!!


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant) (houlalaaaa !!! Mais c'est qu'on y arrive à cette semaine juste avant !!! Il serait temps de nous le dire, que tu viens !  )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche mais chez Helene le vendredi... :love: :rose:

 - Taho! 
 - Loudjena
 - Naru Narusegawa
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal (sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​          - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa *(2 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour lundi après midi
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> alors puisque tu insiste:
> 
> * le vendredi- après-midi ou soir* - train / bateau ou vélo : vous venez direct ici
> ( plan arrive demain ) on vous amène à vos chambres ou prairie ...... le soir: diner ici "à la bonne franquette " (puisqu'on sera assez nombreux, mais tant mieux ! ) vous serez nos invités    :
> ...



Manou c'est super ..  avec ces détails croustillants c'est le top...   


J'avais proposé à Roberto un truc je sais pas s'il t'en a fait part...     je te phone bientôt ...


----------



## Taho! (10 Juin 2005)

Yes, ma petite Naru vient, ça va donner... 
Loudjena, t'es prête à accueilr une japonnaise dans ma voiture ?
Roberto, Manou, c'est toujours bon pour vous une personne de plus le vendredi soir ?

Ce week-end va être grand ! :love:

Ça va jouer ce week-end encore !


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Salamèche ??
- Naru Narusegawa : je vieeeeeeeeeeeeens !!!!!


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant) (houlalaaaa !!! Mais c'est qu'on y arrive à cette semaine juste avant !!! Il serait temps de nous le dire, que tu viens !  )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche mais chez Helene le vendredi... :love: :rose:

 - Taho! 
 - Loudjena
 - Naru Narusegawa
 - Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro  :love: )
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal (sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​          - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa *(2 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour lundi après midi
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
 : hegemonikon (départ le vendredi, 2 ou 3 places)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## playaman (10 Juin 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> alors puisque tu insiste:
> 
> le vendredi- après-midi ou soir - train / bateau ou vélo : vous venez direct ici
> ( plan arrive demain ) on vous amène à vos chambres ou prairie     ...... le soir: diner ici "à la bonne franquette " (puisqu'on sera assez nombreux, mais tant mieux ! ) vous serez nos invités    :
> ...




Tout cela me semble absolument parfait, bravo Manou   

Et pour les angoissés de la météo prié plutôt que de poster vos angoisses cela sera plus utile  
Un tour au super marché du coin, un pancho en plastique et un parapluie et plus de soucis de temps


----------



## Manou (11 Juin 2005)

- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Salamèche ??
- Naru Narusegawa : je vieeeeeeeeeeeeens !!!!!

pour les nouveaux "arrivants" on doit choisir : 
- la prairie = camping (avec tout ce qui faut mais un peu sauvage quand même ... ah! ne pas oublier que macéléne, dans son immense bonté, propose des tentes "trigano" .... ca date de quand ca ????  )

- le confort moyen = caravane ( pourquoi pas ? )   

- le confort moyen supérieur = chamre campagnarde ( attention: prévvoir que ce sont des Grands Lits .... ce qui peut servir .... et là pas besoin de gonfleur ! )

- le confort trés supérieur = petits studios 2 pers ( encore un grand lit !! que d'occasions qui vous sont offertes ! ) avec salle d'eau et kitchenette .... + possibilité 1 enfant

pour les prix : voir + haut = message de macéléne / la ferme

     
mais j'ai réservé le confort extra supérieur ( tout le monde sera jaloux !!    )à celui qui a osé dire ..... que le camping " trés peu pour lui " !!!  
(opinion que je partage depuis toujours .... aprés différentes visites de bestioles et de cochon sauvage corse lors de looonnnngues vacances sous la tente avec mes parents !! )
     :rose:  :rose: 

mais que cela ne vous décourage pas ! 
surtout maintenant qu'on lance    les tentes en l'air ( au lieu de s'emm... avec des piquets récalcitrants ) et puis .... avec tous ces mecs et leur gonfleur, ca devrait même être l'extase ! :
love:  :love: 

(je dis ça pour les nanas qui auraient peur toutes seules dans leur tente ; n'hésitez pas à évoquer la fourmillière - juste sous votre duvet- ce drôle ce cri inquiétant- une chouette inoffensive- ce truc qui vole - là on a le choix entre la chauve-souris ou le papillon de nuit ....... je pourrais, moi qui ne dormirai jamais sous la tente, vous en suggérer plein d'autres !!  ) :rose:  :rose:     

alors vite dites moi ou vous allez passer la ou les folles nuits de valence !!

pour le reste, ce sera comme dit + haut .... 
aahh si : dites si on doit aller vous chercher au train !


et ce soir ..... les plans et les prix des repas de fête !!


----------



## Nexka (11 Juin 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> (je dis ça pour les nanas qui auraient peur toutes seules dans leur tente



Pourquoi les nanas??    Le seul qui a réfusé de dormir sous la tente par peur des Grizzlis, c'était un gars non??    mdr


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Heeeu... Si vous vous êtes donné rendez-vous dans un café avant le départ, il te faudra un descriptif un peu plus élaboré que *"une japonaise"*, sinon tu risques d'attendre longtemps.
> 
> Demande-lui un truc plus précis qui ne laisse pas place au doute : _d'avoir une rose blanche_ à la boutonnière, ou bien sous le bras un exemplaire de la version allemande de _Babar Magazine©_, chais pas moi...



surtout si Naru est un garçon, non ?


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les nanas??    Le seul qui a réfusé de dormir sous la tente par peur des Grizzlis, c'était un gars non??    mdr


  :affraid: y'a des grizzlis ?! :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: y'a des grizzlis ?! :affraid:



Ca va je faisais que passer près des tentes !!  

   :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca va je faisais que passer près des tentes !!
> 
> :rateau:


 ah zut...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2005)

> - Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)



*Nous voilà une semaine avant*
décision ?


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nous voilà une semaine avant*
> décision ?


 Lundi soir.


----------



## teo (11 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les nanas??    Le seul qui a réfusé de dormir sous la tente par peur des Grizzlis, c'était un gars non??    mdr




C'était moi   et c'était surtout que le camping et moi on s'est pas fréquenté depuis super longtemps (91 en fait)... 
Ah, on s'embourgeoise (quoique moi, soyons honnêtes, j'ai jamais eu de mal )...)

Sinon dormir dans le noir tout seul me fait pas peur, d'ailleurs j'éteinds la lumière pour dormir, même quand je suis pas chez moi


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> - Stargazer
> - AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
> - Salamèche ??
> - Naru Narusegawa : je vieeeeeeeeeeeeens !!!!!
> ...




et ce soir ..... les plans et les prix des repas de fête !!   [/QUOTE]

bonjour madama maman de roberto :rose: 

je tiens à vous communiquer le faiit que madonna ci-présente me réserve une place dans sa tente afin que nous chantâtes toute la nuit durant (demandez à Roberto comme je hurlasse bien certaines nuits !!  ) des chansons flamingo-flamandes.... 

sinon, merchi m'dame ! 

j'vous envois un bec eud'picardie !


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Juin 2005)

ah Pierre Gripari... Toute ma jeunesse :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: y'a des grizzlis ?! :affraid:



Dans le genre p'tites  bêtes qu'on trouve tout là-bas dans le grand sud de la France, on a trouvé une fois un scorpion :hosto: (si si un vrai, un petit mais vrai) dans un jardin un peu au nord de là où vous comptez poser vos tentes...

Mais bon apparemment ils sont pas mortels... 


_Enfin c'est quand même des scorpions..._


----------



## Nexka (11 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre p'tites  bêtes qu'on trouve tout là-bas dans le grand sud de la France, on a trouvé une fois un scorpion :hosto: (si si un vrai, un petit mais vrai) dans un jardin un peu au nord de là où vous comptez poser vos tentes...
> 
> Mais bon apparemment ils sont pas mortels...
> 
> ...




Ah!?  :mouais: 
Euhh... Hmmm   Oui bah tant qu'il est pas dans la tente ça va  :hein: 


_Ca peut pas découper les moustiquaires les scorpions :affraid: ... Si??!!! _


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2005)

J'aime beaucoup les scorpions, les seuls animaux capables de se suicider avec leur queue: respect.   

Je peux vous amener des vipères de mon jardin aussi? Et on doit bien trouver quelques scorpions du côté du Valais.


----------



## Nexka (11 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Note = prévoir un verre d'eau et un doudou de secours.*
> :love:



Pour moi ça sera un verre de lait chaud, avec un peu de sucre stp :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup les scorpions, les seuls animaux capables de se suicider avec leur queue: respect.


Ouais, respect pour nous, les scorpions !


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup les scorpions, les seuls animaux capables de se suicider avec leur queue: respect.


----------



## lumai (11 Juin 2005)

Bon il parait qu'il (le scorpion) ne se suicide pas vraiment... on peut le ranimer avec de l'eau salée...


----------



## lumai (11 Juin 2005)

Recentrons tout ça avec un peu de questions pratiques :

Pour la rencontre à la fnac de valence, de quelle heure à quelle heure est-ce prévu ?

Pour ceux qui seraient en retard, tout le monde se retrouve à la ferme, ou là où se fera ensuite le diner ou ailleurs ?


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Salamèche ??
- Naru Narusegawa : je vieeeeeeeeeeeeens !!!!!


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant) (houlalaaaa !!! Mais c'est qu'on y arrive à cette semaine juste avant !!! Il serait temps de nous le dire, que tu viens !  )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche mais chez Helene le vendredi... :love: :rose:
- Taho! 
- Loudjena
- Naru Narusegawa
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal (sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​          - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa *(2 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour lundi après midi
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
 : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Juin 2005)

et moi aussi tu me borde ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Juin 2005)

c'est drole, j'ai l'impression que je ne suscite pas le meme intérêt que Nexka...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'est drole, j'ai l'impression que je ne suscite pas le meme intérêt que Nexka...



T'as pas la tenue adéquate ... En revanche moi ...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

Enlève cet accent sur teo !


----------



## Manou (11 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah!?  :mouais:
> Euhh... Hmmm   Oui bah tant qu'il est pas dans la tente ça va  :hein:
> 
> 
> _Ca peut pas découper les moustiquaires les scorpions :affraid: ... Si??!!! _



qu'est ce que je disais   ???    

je vais peut-être re-reserver les chambres d'hôtes !!!!

   

ahhh ..... les scorpions ?    oui, on a ça aussi !!       

mais c'est rare  !!   
    

vive le camping !


----------



## loudjena (11 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'est drole, j'ai l'impression que je ne suscite pas le meme intérêt que Nexka...



Tu rigoles ou quoi ? Toi tu as un gonfleur :affraid:    :mouais:


----------



## loudjena (11 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup les scorpions, les seuls animaux capables de se suicider avec leur queue: respect.



MDR   :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et je te lis un Petit Ours Brun©



Personellement je préfèrerais Barbanouille :love: 
 :rose:


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Désolé de vous décevoir _(je dis ça avant que teo et Naru rappliquent à leur tour :love:  )_, mais c'est uniquement une question *hormonale.*
> 
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




oh moi... tu sais ce que j'en pense... c'est pas une question hormonale...



C'est juste une question... de savoir-faire   

et je préfère (me) dire que je suis pas doué.

Des fois.

mais la guêpière ça a jamais été mon truc.


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, respect pour nous, les scorpions !




Ca marche aussi pour les taureaux...




ascendant scorpion ?  ? !





je sais ça fait beaucoup pour un seul homme...  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2005)

je dis ça parce que je suis saoul à cause d'avoir passé la soirée entouré de magnifiques jeunes femmes qui s'occupent magnifiquement de nos non moins magnifiques ½uvres d'arts de nos non moins et d'autant plus magnifiques musées... mais Roberto, tu m'offres une chemise hawaïenne si je viens ?? j'adore rencontrer des collègues de ma compagne et découvrir que je les ai dragué dans ma flaque® de quartier où je bosse : genre "ouais, remarque que j'ai un super gôut pour les filles jolies et talentueuses..."  :rose: :love:   

pour madonna, rezba, bateman et Roberto : *MADONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!* :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2005)

une chemise hein ! 

taille XL histoire que je puisse faire un régime avan,t !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vois d'ici Madonna en pyjama à deux heures du mat' avec son duvet sous le bras




*À quelle heure tu dis ?*  
ca va être une réunion de couche tôt ou quoi ?


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2005)

et de lêves-tôt ?  :love:


----------



## Taho! (12 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Heeeu... Si vous vous êtes donné rendez-vous dans un café avant le départ, il te faudra un descriptif un peu plus élaboré que *"une japonaise"*, sinon tu risques d'attendre longtemps.
> 
> Demande-lui un truc plus précis qui ne laisse pas place au doute : _d'avoir une rose blanche_ à la boutonnière, ou bien sous le bras un exemplaire de la version allemande de _Babar Magazine©_, chais pas moi...


je sais les risques que je prends...


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Tu rigoles ou quoi ? Toi tu as un gonfleur :affraid:    :mouais:


 ah j'ai eu peur d'être inintéressant...
Tu me rassure...


----------



## Manou (12 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Recentrons tout ça avec un peu de questions pratiques :
> 
> Pour la rencontre à la fnac de valence, de quelle heure à quelle heure est-ce prévu ?
> 
> Pour ceux qui seraient en retard, tout le monde se retrouve à la ferme, ou là où se fera ensuite le diner ou ailleurs ?



à la flaque ce sera de 15 à 19 h .... donc tu as le temps de te perdre ( le centre ville de valence est    entièrement en travaux !! ) et de trouver la flaque ( demander le "centre victor hugo" -maintenant je ne mets aucunes capitales à aucun mot ! - et aller au parking "victor hugo ", c'est la seule facon de se garer )

après ou avant, on peut se trouver un bar sympa ( demander la mairie = rues pietonnes et places pas trop désagréables ... )

mais si tu veux nous rejoindre juste pour le diner, roberto t'enverra le plan d'ici à la ferme .... mais , de toute façon : tu viens amener tes passagers vendredi ???  alors on te donnera toutes indications !!

*car roberto a les plans !!!*     

et même en couleur  !!    pour venir de partout ( et même de st donat - via romans ) sans visiter toutes les zups de par là !!!!


   :love:  :love:


----------



## Manou (12 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche aussi pour les taureaux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manou (12 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon il parait qu'il (le scorpion) ne se suicide pas vraiment... on peut le ranimer avec de l'eau salée...




moi je préfére la vodka-orange, si on doit faire qq chose pour moi !!!!

 :love:  :love:  :love: 

( berkkk ! de l'eau salée !!!!!     quelle idée ! le scorpion se réveille pour échapper au + vite à cette abomination !!!  )


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2005)

et Manou découvrit le floude...

:love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

attend, tu vient de couper un 4 à la suite exceptionnel... 


 
:love:


----------



## Manou (12 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah!?  :mouais:
> Euhh... Hmmm   Oui bah tant qu'il est pas dans la tente ça va  :hein:
> 
> 
> _Ca peut pas découper les moustiquaires les scorpions :affraid: ... Si??!!! _



je vous ai laissé mijoter toute la nuit       ....

alors une dernière précision sur les scorpions    de nos régions (puisqu'ily en a !!) : ils ne sont pas mortels ( ça rassure   hein ?? ) et, surtout :

*ils vivent dans des murs, dans les caves des maisons *

_et jamais dans l'herbe !!_ 
            ( enfin peut-être quand ils changent d'habitat ? )

 :rose:  :rose:         plus tranquilles maintenant ?????


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> je vous ai laissé mijoter toute la nuit       ....
> 
> alors une dernière précision sur les scorpions    de nos régions (puisqu'ily en a !!) : ils ne sont pas mortels ( ça rassure   hein ?? ) et, surtout :
> 
> ...




en général, ça fait pas plus mal qu'une piqure de guêpe. Pas agréable mais bon, enfin, si on est pas allergique  Mais j'ai habité plus de 20 ans dans le Sud sans jamais me faire piquer, et pourtant, -quasiment- toujours dans des vieilles maisons de pierre  L'été dernier j'en ai ratiboisé un certain nombre chez mon père, sans me faire avoir... 1 ou 2 cm au maximum ces bestiaux... zen donc   
on est pas dans le Sahara. Pas encore 

En tout cas, je vois d'où Roberto tient son langage aussi "fleuri"...  on a le smiley explicite dans la famille ! !  : D:


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2005)

Salamèche nous abandonne pour d'obscures raisons de gardiennage d'enfants... :mouais: :hein: 

_ça s'enferme pas dans des caves noires avec de l'eau ces petites bêtes ?_ :mouais:

bref, j'attends des niouzes de grug, sinon, j'arrive via macelene et le tgv d'avignon... 

bon je sors, le Semflex n'attend que ça ! :love:


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

A y est!!! :love: J'ai été tester l'ouverture automatique de ma tente Hary Potter sur la pelouse municipale!!! :love:
(j'avais qu'une peur, que la police débarque: Euh  :mouais: c'est interdit de camper ici mamzelle   )

Enfin bon ça marche nikel   (pour peu qu'elle retombe à l'endroit )

On poura faire le concours de celui qui la lance le plus haut, pour lui laisser le plus de temps de se monter toute seule  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## House M.D. (12 Juin 2005)

Bon bah pour des raisons budgétaires, j'ai résolu un problème : je ne dors pas   (sérieux hein, j'ai que de quoi venir ^^)

Donc qui m'aime me suive :love: :love: :love:


----------



## zoelie (12 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Heeeuuu...
> _Sur quelle boite ??_
> :hein:
> ...



P't'êtes dans celle manuelle avec la ptite clé !!


----------



## Manou (12 Juin 2005)

On poura faire le concours de celui qui la lance le plus haut, pour lui laisser le plus de temps de se monter toute seule  :rateau:  :love:

 [/QUOTE]
en fait, ta tente, même extraordinaire, ne me passionne pas trop  ..... (navrée ... )

MAIS :
depuis que je vais sur votre forum (je ne m'y sens encore pas trop à l'aise .... ) donc depuis 3 semaines environ,
 je me pose une question   à propos de toi, nexka :

*pourquoi l'aviron bayonnais ??????* 

t'es de bayonne ?   ou tu fais de l'aviron et un bayonnais t'a tapé dans l'oeil ??

aaahhhh, j'aimerai que tu sois une payse !!  ( moi c'est espelette ......  d'où, aussi le "vixente"-pseudo de vincent- alias roberto .... )

à tout hasard : vive les basquaises !!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## zoelie (12 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vois d'ici Madonna en pyjama à deux heures du mat' avec son duvet sous le bras tentant d'obtenir l'hospitalité dans la caravane familiale de Zoélie



Moi, je veux bien   
ça peut être tentant, entre nous elle est bien Madonna ?  

J'adore les jolies filles


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> A y est!!! :love: J'ai été tester l'ouverture automatique de ma tente Hary Potter sur la pelouse municipale!!! :love:
> (j'avais qu'une peur, que la police débarque: Euh  :mouais: c'est interdit de camper ici mamzelle   )
> 
> Enfin bon ça marche nikel   (pour peu qu'elle retombe à l'endroit )
> ...


 mais c'est pas chiant a ranger ? C'est pas comme tous ces plastiques que tu froisse pour mettre à la corbeille et qui se re gonflent quand tu les lache ? Genre tu commence à plier ta tente, et si tu te déconcentre deux secondes, elle te saute à la tête...

Ma tente, elle a peut-être des piquets et c'est chiant à monter, mais en fait, c'est pas chiant, c'est plus drôle, et puis elle risque pas de me peter à la tête quand je la démonte


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas chiant a ranger ? C'est pas comme tous ces plastiques que tu froisse pour mettre à la corbeille et qui se re gonflent quand tu les lache ? Genre tu commence à plier ta tente, et si tu te déconcentre deux secondes, elle te saute à la tête...



Mouais c'est un peu ça :mouais: Même tout à fait ça pour être exacte    
Mais bon laissez moi m'amuser!!!  :rose: C'est bon je m'en lasserais vite  Pour l'instant ça m'éclate


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2005)

zoelie a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je veux bien
> ça peut être tentant, entre nous elle est bien Madonna ?
> 
> J'adore les jolies filles




Pour l'avoir rencontré ce printemps... oui, Madonna est une très jolie femme


----------



## lumai (12 Juin 2005)

:love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

super les plans 

Avec ça, je vais bien pouvoir te copiloter Lumai


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2005)

bon, moi je tiendrais au courant Roberto du train, de lumai ou d'autres possibilités mais je viens !!!      :love: :love:

ps pour Roberto : je m'en remets pas de cette soirée, dans les toilettes, j'ai pu constater qu'il me restait du eye-liner... heureusement qu'on regarde plus ma casquette que mes yeux quand je traine avec ma chérie :love: et *maousse* dans les jardins du Sénat !


----------



## mado (12 Juin 2005)

Je rêve ou ça floode à mort dans ce fil ?! Obligée de remonter loin pour trouver la liste. J'ai lu des trucs bizarres au passage  

Bref, juste pour dire que j'arrive plus de lyon mais de montpellier. Ça change pas grand chose  mais si quand même un peu...


----------



## mado (12 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Salamèche ??
- Naru Narusegawa : je vieeeeeeeeeeeeens !!!!!


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant) (houlalaaaa !!! Mais c'est qu'on y arrive à cette semaine juste avant !!! Il serait temps de nous le dire, que tu viens !  )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche mais chez Helene le vendredi... :love: :rose:
- Taho! 
- Loudjena
- Naru Narusegawa
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal (sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​           - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa *(2 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour lundi après midi
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)

- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

suffit de demander... Madonna...
mince, grillé....


*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna (sans enfant  , en provenance de Lyon)
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Salamèche ??
- Naru Narusegawa : je vieeeeeeeeeeeeens !!!!!


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant) (houlalaaaa !!! Mais c'est qu'on y arrive à cette semaine juste avant !!! Il serait temps de nous le dire, que tu viens !  )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Stook (une infime chance....)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche mais chez Helene le vendredi... :love: :rose:
- Taho! 
- Loudjena
- Naru Narusegawa
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal (sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​          - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa *(2 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour lundi après midi
- *Lyon* : madonna (départ le samedi, 2 ou 3 places, mais attention aller sans retour...)
 : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

stook, je voudrais pas être méchant, mais ... je crois qu'elle à pas besoin de toi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

Madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou ça floode à mort dans ce fil ?





oui, je me doute el-Chico.......mais quand un mot "flood" est cité, j'accours.....


----------



## mado (12 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, je me doute el-Chico.......mais quand un mot "flood" est cité, j'accours.....



Un peu enlisé au démarrage encore non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un peu enlisé au démarrage encore non ?



j'ai jamais eu une gueule de bois comme celle là......pfffff......


----------



## macelene (12 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais eu une gueule de bois comme celle là......pfffff......



     pas très étonnant ...    ...  mais nous n'avons tout de même rien bu en ta compagnie...     

Sinon, que de lecture dans ce fil...        et Golf ne dit rien ???   

*J'ai tout de même réussi à retrouver ce dont j'avais besoin...  MErci MAnou :love: *


Mais reste une chose à élucider *c'est Alem...* et *Grug*   MAis que vont-ils faire ???        

Y'a de la place à la Lanterne...   tu arrives quand ?


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa : je vieeeeeeeeeeeeens !!!!!


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant) (houlalaaaa !!! Mais c'est qu'on y arrive à cette semaine juste avant !!! Il serait temps de nous le dire, que tu viens !  )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi
- Taho! 
- Loudjena
- Naru Narusegawa
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​           - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa *(2 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour lundi après midi (là encore, AESlèm se demande où il va alunir !  )
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)

- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## zoelie (13 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Faut qu'on parle ma chérie.




Tu sais depuis que je me suis coupée les cheveux, chuis plus la même !!! :love: 

Enfin, avec un Nils et Une Garance dans les bras...je devrais ressembler à une vraie Manman


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2005)

Aucun rapport, juste, je suis aussi allé chez le coiffeur récemment (samedi) 
Mais "non non rien a changé" 

Je n'ai plus d'accroche coeur. Juste mes tifs noirs et mes quelques ch'veux blancs. Parait que ça me rajeunit. Si ça continue, je retourne à la maternelle  

Tu me reconnaitras à la gare Roberto ?

Ah au fait y'aura du stock à la Flaque ou il vaut mieux que j'achète mon exemplaire sur Paris ? J'ai une dédicace que je veux impérativement ce ouikende...


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto/Vincent/Vixente
- Sylko en Sylkomobile 
- WebO (quasi certain) 
- Lumai
- Taho! (c'te question ! )
- Nexka
- Macounette (en sylkomobile.  )
- playaman (camping à la ferme )
- El_ChiCo (pour le logement, j'viens avec un sac de couchage... T'aura bien un coin dans le jardin...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie (mais le camping très peu pour moi)
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa : je vieeeeeeeeeeeeens !!!!!


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  
- Grug 


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi
- Taho! 
- Loudjena
- Naru Narusegawa
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Taho! _(Puisqu'il faut dire si l'on arrive avant midi ou pas, je dirais que j'en sais rien... je risque de déménager ce week-end... )_
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​           - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa *(2 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour lundi après midi (là encore, AESlèm se demande où il va alunir !  )
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)

- *From Avignoun...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## zoelie (13 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ah au fait y'aura du stock à la Flaque ou il vaut mieux que j'achète mon exemplaire sur Paris ? J'ai une dédicace que je veux impérativement ce ouikende...




OUUUAAAHHH !!!GENIAL    
Commandé vendredi, reçu  aujourd"hui   merci Amazon   

Même que Nils me l'a piqué, et qu'il m'a demandé si c'était le papa d'Henri qui était sur la couverture  :king:   

top délire cet autoportrait 
Biz


----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto
- Sylko
- WebO 
- Lumai
- Taho! 
- Nexka
- Macounette
- playaman 
- El_ChiCo
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Petou
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  
- Grug 


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi
- Taho! 
- Loudjena
- Naru Narusegawa
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Macounette (j'en sais rien moi. en même temps que sylko et les suisses.  )
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage*​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa *(2 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour lundi après midi (là encore, AESlèm se demande où il va alunir !  )
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)
- *From Avignon...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Golf il a laissé tomber je crois, des fois il passe la tête à la porte _(je reconnais sa barbe de Capitaine Haddock©)_, il aperçoit un bout de liste colorée avec des noms qu'il connait, il se dit *c'est bon,* et zou _il retourne modérer le modérable !_


Tout à fait  :rateau:   
Et puis, cela ne flood pas, cela cause intensément 
Juste un oeil  :mouais: De temps en temps un redressage de liste  
Z'et puis, il y a assez d'anciens pour faire du coaching   
Enfin bref, cela respire la convivialité et l'organisation n'en pâtit pas   

Je vous souhaite à tous un excellent week-end


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

[mode attente][/mode attente]


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2005)

T'es déjà sur le quai de la gare ?


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'es déjà sur le quai de la gare ?



Rhââââ Pitin ©   faut vite que je range alors ...


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

fais gaffe madonna que je me trompe pas entre le train pour Avignon et celui pour Montpellier alors ! 

bises à tous ceux des deux villes hein ! :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Juin 2005)

Quand même boizarre que nombre de posts de ce sujet ne soient pas encore partis aux fraises ! :roll:  
golf était absent ce week-end ? Je viens passer le mien avec Naru qu'est chaude comme la braise... 

ça va jouer j'vous dit ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto
- Sylko
- WebO 
- Lumai
- Taho! 
- Nexka
- Macounette
- playaman 
- El_ChiCo
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Petou
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  
- Grug 


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi
- Taho! 
- Loudjena
- Naru Narusegawa
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Macounette (j'en sais rien moi. en même temps que sylko et les suisses.  )
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage : Plans by Manou :love:*​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa *(2 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour lundi après midi (là encore, AESlèm se demande où il va alunir !  )
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)
- *From Avignon...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

Merci a tous , mais si je l'avais repris hier, c'etait pas pour rien...

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto
- Sylko
- WebO 
- Lumai
- Taho! 
- Nexka
- Macounette
- playaman 
- El_ChiCo
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Petou
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Stook (reste une infime chance....)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  
- Grug 


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi
- Taho! 
- Loudjena
- Naru Narusegawa
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Macounette (j'en sais rien moi. en même temps que sylko et les suisses.  )
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage : Plans by Manou :love:*​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa *(2 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste au moins une place pour le retour lundi après midi (là encore, AESlèm se demande où il va alunir !  )
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)
- *From Avignon...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Quand même boizarre que nombre de posts de ce sujet ne soient pas encore partis aux fraises ! :roll:
> golf était absent ce week-end ? Je viens passer le mien avec Naru qu'est chaude comme la braise...


:affraid: Une japonaise qui n'est pas froide comme un sushi, je demande à voir.  



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça va jouer j'vous dit ! :love:


J'en connais un qui ne saura plus où donner du "*!*"


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe madonna que je me trompe pas entre le train pour Avignon et celui pour Montpellier alors !
> 
> bises à tous ceux des deux villes hein ! :love: :love:


 

Non, deux nuits de suite c'est pas sérieux :rose:

Et puis maison pleine vendredi soir, des palois en vadrouille :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Merci a tous , mais si je l'avais repris hier, c'etait pas pour rien...



Pour une fois que c'est moi que je fais l'erreur... 
Je pars en week-end, vous en profitez pour poster 4 pages, j'ai pas fait dans le détail !


----------



## Taho! (13 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Une japonaise qui n'est pas froide comme un sushi, je demande à voir.


On vient de passer le week-end ensemble, elle sautait de partout, surexcitée (ce n'est pas sexuel, je vous vois venir d'ici :mouais:, emmanchés que vous êtes !), notamment parce que Schumi, son idole, a fini (enfin cette année ) sur le podium... 

La baie vitrée (et son front !) s'en souviennent encore, mais elle vous en parlera mieux elle-même !  

Naru, tu oublies tes PowerBooks ce week-end aussi ?


----------



## Taho! (13 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _De deux, non : *trois* choses l'une..._
> - Soit tu t'es fait avoir comme un gros paysan.
> - Soit c'est moi qui suis victime d'une vaste et discrète supercherie (voire même SuperChérie© :love: )
> ...


On en reparle Vendredi ?


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

super, yaura même des Drag-Queens !! :love: :love:

dommage que SM soit pas là alors... 

bon, message pour macelene : je vais réserver mon train pour jeudi ou 'dredi ?  :love: :rose:


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> super, yaura même des Drag-Queens !! :love: :love:
> 
> dommage que SM soit pas là alors...
> 
> bon, message pour macelene : je vais réserver mon train pour jeudi ou 'dredi ?  :love: :rose:



Tain  c pas encore résolue cette histoire de billet ...?    

Te réseve la chambre bleue..?


----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2005)

Schumi déguisé en personnage de manga, ça doit être quelque chose de sublime.  vivement samedi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

que la vie peut etre injuste     

il va y avoir beaucoup de VIP (madonna, schumi ,  reine elene et tous les autres  )
j'ai un super apn   mais je ne pourra pas etre là     

arretez de me faire envie  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (13 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*




 




- Roberto
- Sylko
- WebO 
- Lumai
- Taho! 
- Nexka
- Macounette
- playaman 
- El_ChiCo
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Petou
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Stook (reste une infime chance....)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  
- Grug 


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi
- Taho! 
- Loudjena
- Naru Narusegawa
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Macounette (j'en sais rien moi. en même temps que sylko et les suisses.  )
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- iMax 
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage : Plans by Manou :love:*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa *(2 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste *1 *place pour le retour lundi après midi 
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)
- *From Avignon...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto
- Sylko
- WebO 
- Lumai
- Taho! 
- Nexka
- Macounette
- playaman 
- El_ChiCo
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Petou
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Stook (reste une infime chance....)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  
- Grug 
- iMax  (cause: copine...)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi
- Taho! 
- Loudjena
- Naru Narusegawa
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Macounette (j'en sais rien moi. en même temps que sylko et les suisses.  )
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage : Plans by Manou :love:*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa *(2 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste *1 *place pour le retour lundi après midi 
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)
- *From Avignon...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Juin 2005)

ouais enfin la pizz' au micro onde, ca casse un peu tout...


----------



## zoelie (13 Juin 2005)

Dis-moi Vixente de l'époque du Caveau de La Huchette.

J'ai appris, qu'il y avait un autre Vincent lui aussi concombre masqué   

Alors là va faloir sortir les photos moi je vous dis


----------



## petou (13 Juin 2005)

Roberto, avec un peu de retard, Merci pour les plans détaillés, qui ne feront qu'accelerer notres arrivés à la Flaque de Valence.
Perso j'arriverai le Samedi Aprés-Midi vers 17 h sur le lieu de ta dédicace . Ouais !!
Comment s'organiser pour reserver une nuit à l'auberge ? est-ce loin de la Ferme ?
& Malheuresement repartirais le dimanche matin.



*Merci et bonsoir à toutes... & tous.
*


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

*Plus important que les plans, les tentes et les sacs de couchage ! :*
:love: :love: :love:


Tous les participant à cette AES d'or (et dejà mythique) doivent apprendre par c½ur le chant de ralliement nécessaire et obligatoire à l'entrée de tous les lieux de fête (et obligatoirement en canon pour l'entrée du camping pour les occupants des tentes à plus d'une place !)
Aucune dérogation, dispense ou guitare ne sera accordée !
:rateau: :rateau:

Tous en c½ur :love: :


Les jolies colonies de vacances
Merci maman, merci papa
Tous les ans, je voudrais que ça r'commence
You kaïdi aïdi aïda.

J'vous écris une petite bafouille
Pour pas qu'vous fassiez d'mouron
Ici on est aux p'tits oignons
J'ai que huit ans mais je m'débrouille
J'tousse un peu à cause qu'on avale
La fumée d'l'usine d'à côté
Mais c'est en face qu'on va jouer
Dans la décharge municipale.

Pour becqu'ter on nous met à l'aise
C'est vraiment comme à la maison
Les faillots c'est du vrai béton
J'ai l'estomac comme une falaise
L'matin on va faire les poubelles
Les surveillants sont pas méchants
Ils ronflent les trois quarts du temps
Vu qui sont ronds comme des queues d'pelles.

Hier, j'ai glissé de sur une chaise
En f'sant pipi dans le lavabo
J'ai le menton en guidon d'vélo
Et trois canines au Père Lachaise
Les punitions sont plutôt dures
Le pion il a pas son pareil
Y nous attache en plein soleil
Tout nus barbouillés d'confiture.

Pour se baigner c'est l'coin tranquille
On est les seuls personne y va
On va s'tremper dans un p'tit bras
Où sortent les égouts d'la ville
Paraît qu'on a tous le typhusse
On a l'ptrus tout boutonneux

Et l'soir avant s'se mettre aux pieux
On compte à celui qu'en aura l'plus.

J'vous envoie mes chers père et mère
Mes baisers les plus distingués
J'vous quitte là j'vais voir ma fiancée
Une vieille qu'a au moins ses dix berges
Les p'tits on a vraiment pas d'chance
On nous fait jamais voyager
Mais les grandes filles vont à Tanger
Dans d'autres colonies d'vacances.


et tout le monde participe, dans la joie et l'allegresse


PS : non, il est hors de question que manou sorte la machine à polycopier pour fabriquer des anti seches aux flemmards qui n'auront pas passé leur trajet à reviser ! 
PS2 : 
- Grenoble en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena, Naru Narusegawa (2 places & RoadTrip)
- Lausanne: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ?  (iMax)
- Paris : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste 1 place pour le retour lundi après midi 
- Lyon : : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- Montpellier : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)
- From Avignon... une place...
euh... Bonne chance !  :hosto:


----------



## Nexka (14 Juin 2005)

Hier j'ai parlé avec une Valencienoise... Valençoise... Valençaise...   ... Bon bref une dame qui est née à Valence  :hein: 
Et ben elle m'a dit qu'il y avait des Ours :affraid: et des sangliers :affraid: prés de Valence  :mouais:  :mouais: 
Hmmmm    :mouais: 
Comme quoi Teo n'était pas loin avec ses Grizzlis...   

Euhhh Manou :affraid: T'aurais pas reservé une chambre d'hote dans un bunker par hazard??


----------



## Nexka (14 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Les jolies colonies de vacances
> Merci maman, merci papa
> ....
> Mais les grandes filles vont à Tanger
> Dans d'autres colonies d'vacances.



Tient??!!! Ca me fait penser...  :love: Pour le bac Français des sections tecnologiques, ils ont eut une chanson de Pierre Perret à étudier :love: 
J'ai trouvé ça super sympa, c'était "Lili"   
J'aurais bien voulut avoir ça à mon bac moi


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hier j'ai parlé avec une Valencienoise...



ah non, ça, ché pleuss eud'côté d'ché mi...   (et in dit Valenciennoise m'tiote !  )


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *ON EST MARDI !*
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



dis, vixenteroberto chérie :love: , tu veux pas arrêter cette mauvaise manie que tu as de hurler dès le matin ?!!  :mouais: :rateau:

si tu hurles comme ça dimanche matin à 10H, ça va me mettre la tête en vrac pour le reste du ouikinde !    

ps : promis, je ne hurlerais pas pendant la nuit ! :rose:


----------



## zoelie (14 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon au fait apparemment ma femme ne pourra pas venir


_
Ah ouais t'es marié ??



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		


			et comme le grand a sa méga-sortie de l'année dans un château-fort et tout et que c'est vendredi   et qu'on est au courant qu'une semaine avant :mouais:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

Merci l'EDUCATION NÂTIONALE Moi c'est fait même qu'il a pas vomi dans le car   




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		


			je viendrais peut-être quand même malgré tout avec *mon petit* !!!
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

Alors ça c'est classe, un cherri pour Garance   


Et pour la tenue, une chemise Deschiens ça pourrait aller, parce que Mathias y connait pas le Sud, les cocotiers  _


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et ben elle m'a dit qu'il y avait des Ours :affraid: et des sangliers :affraid: prés de Valence  :mouais:  :mouais:



Supermoquette est déjà arrivé ???


----------



## lumai (14 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hier j'ai parlé avec une Valencienoise... Valençoise... Valençaise...   ... Bon bref une dame qui est née à Valence  :hein:
> Et ben elle m'a dit qu'il y avait des Ours :affraid: et des sangliers :affraid: prés de Valence  :mouais:  :mouais:
> Hmmmm    :mouais:
> Comme quoi Teo n'était pas loin avec ses Grizzlis...
> ...




Y a pas des loups dans le Vercors ???
Parce que le Vercors c'est juste à côté... un vol d'oiseau... un pas de loup, quoi... 

Pense à pas oublier ta batte !!!


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon au fait apparemment ma femme ne pourra pas venir _(c'est l'Arlésienne mais tu leur confirmeras qu'elle existe vraiment, hein, même que t'étais en classe avec... ???  :love: )_



Ben, t'as le sujet du troisième album, non ?

*Pepita ne peut pas venir[:b] prochainement dans toutes les bonnes librairies (les autres aussi tant qu'à faire, parce que ça va pas faire assez, sinon   )*


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas des *loups* dans le Vercors ???
> Parce que le Vercors c'est juste à côté... un vol d'oiseau... un pas de loup, quoi...
> 
> Pense à pas oublier ta batte !!!



Amok a déjà dit qu'il pourrait pas venir...


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

à propos du Vercors, il s'y trouve de magnifiques aigles par contre...


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon au fait [...] ma femme [...] _c'est l'Arlésienne_


Elle est pas Nantaise elle aussi ?   :mouais:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

_bon, j'ai toujours pas tout compris, à part qu'il faut que j'achète du Pot'je vleesch pour vixenterobertopepitaetcaetera et que je sais toujours pas comment on dort le dimanche soir mais bon, rock'n roll hein...[:i] 

ps1 : j'arrive 'dredi matinà Avignon, te bile pas, je peux aller me balader Elene ! 
ps2 : vous acceptez les *Frères des Forums* dans vos Partys ? 
(à la flaque® je sais déja j'y bosse  )_


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Naru est de Troyes mais c'est bien de Grenoble que vous venez à trois ?
> :mouais:
> _(Continuez pas jusqu'à Sète, hein !)_
> [/Mode_Blague_à_Thebig]


Elle part à Troyes, mais revient toute seule...   

Elle fait un détour par Grenoble pour le co-voiturage !


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Bon d'ici ce soir normalement, j'ai mon matos de camping et je switche© dans la catégorie "it's party time".   :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Elle part à Troyes, mais revient toute seule...



_(...)Nous partîmes cinq cents ; mais par un prompt renfort 
Nous nous vîmes trois mille en arrivant au port,(...)_


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

J'en connais encore d'autres versions... 
Et y'a un port à Valence ? 

Attention, j'ai bien écris ça avec un T, emmanchés que vous êtes (bis) !!


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hier j'ai parlé avec une Valencienoise... Valençoise... Valençaise...   ... Bon bref une dame qui est née à Valence  :hein:
> Et ben elle m'a dit qu'il y avait des Ours :affraid: et des sangliers :affraid: prés de Valence  :mouais:  :mouais:
> Hmmmm    :mouais:
> Comme quoi Teo n'était pas loin avec ses Grizzlis...
> ...



Les grizzlis, y'en a qu'aux Amériques et dans les zoos   :rateau: 

Les nounours, ça aime de toute façon pas trop les humains ('cause de la batte et des fusils) ou éventuellement, leurs détritus (mais nous on aura des bennes pour le verre et le reste , vu qu'on recycle...et tout... non ? ).     

Les aigles, eux, s'attaquent rarement aux hommes, ou alors uniquement dans les livres et encore, en général ils sont gentils (cf. Bilbo the hobbit & The lord of the rings).  :love:   

_Note sur la gastronomie de Valence:_ on m'a parlé d'un très bon restau qui est sur un bateau, quelqu'un connait ? miam....

_Et puis, une armoire à glace, raisonnablement poilue, on va pas forcément partir en courant... faut voir les choses en face, ça peut être cool aussi. Mais là je pars en vrille encore une fois... je me tais...    

_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

Reste la question des ours mal léchés...


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Reste la question des ours mal léchés...


golf a dit qu'il venait pas


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Reste la question des ours mal léchés...



Je sors d'hibernation tard dans la matinée   Je suis en général assez grognon, voir ebougon tant que je n'ai pas mis mes lunettes (non non je ne suis pourtant pas un panda  )

Mais je me douche toujours... je suis propre...


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> _bon, j'ai toujours pas tout compris, à part qu'il faut que j'achète du Pot'je vleesch pour vixenterobertopepitaetcaetera et que je sais toujours pas comment on dort le dimanche soir mais bon, rock'n roll hein...[:i]
> 
> * ps1 : j'arrive 'dredi matinà Avignon, te bile pas, je peux aller me balader Elene ! *
> ps2 : vous acceptez les *Frères des Forums* dans vos Partys ?
> (à la flaque® je sais déja j'y bosse  )_



ça roule ma poule       me faut l'heure, mais bon tu me diras ça par ichat...


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'ici ce soir normalement, j'ai mon matos de camping et je switche© dans la catégorie "it's party time".   :love:




On va pouvoir faire un Cercle avec nos tentes MAcounette..  d'ailleurs nous allons mettre ça au point vite fait bien fait ...


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2005)

Question idiote(j'ai sans doute loupé des épisodes):
faut-il que je prenne mon caleçon de bain en cas de piscine ?


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> golf a dit qu'il venait pas


Ben Spyro, c'est pas ton genre de chercher notre ours préféré !     :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto
- Sylko
- WebO 
- Lumai
- Taho! 
- Nexka
- Macounette
- playaman 
- El_ChiCo
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Petou
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Stook (reste une infime chance....)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  
- Grug 
- iMax  (cause: copine...)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi
- Taho! 
- Loudjena

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Macounette (j'en sais rien moi. en même temps que sylko et les suisses.  )
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
- Naru Narusegawa (Samedi matin à Valence TGV)

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage : Plans by Manou :love:*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste *1 *place pour le retour lundi après midi 
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)
- *From Avignon...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ben Spyro, c'est pas ton genre de chercher notre ours préféré !     :love:


Si j'aime bien lui tirer les poils  :love: :love:

Mais c'est vrai que je me trompe, lui c'est le *nounours* mal léché  :love:


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si j'aime bien lui tirer les poils  :love: :love:
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que je me trompe, lui c'est le *nounours* mal léché  :love:


 Bassman vient ?


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben j'ai un café chaud, de la zique colorée, du boulot par dessus la tête, ... _et strictement *aucune envie de travailler...*_




idem  

PS : si quelqu'un a une idée pour representer la notion de multimedia (audio/video/photo/etc.) sous la forme d'un objet en 3D, il m'economisera quelques minutes (heures ?) de reflexion et me fera gagner quelques precieuses heures de soleil


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

ah tiens, faudrait que je pense à me trouver une tente où dormir le dimanche si je rentre avec lumaï... 

Roberto : j'en profite pour répondre à une question que tu n'as pas osé me poser : Place Denfert mais là je suis en RTT...


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

Finalement, Loudjena, on ne sera que deux dans ma chère Taho!Mobile !
Ma petite japoniaise se débrouille pour arriver à Valence TGV...

Une personne de moins vendredi soir !


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

Roberto Veeeeeendez a dit:
			
		

> *VEEEEENEZ !!!*


Manque un d


----------



## zoelie (14 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> idem
> 
> PS : si quelqu'un a une idée pour representer la notion de multimedia (audio/video/photo/etc.) sous la forme d'un objet en 3D, il m'economisera quelques minutes (heures ?) de reflexion et me fera gagner quelques precieuses heures de soleil




Ben chais pas, un pécé :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas savoir par *quel sournois stratagème* tu t'es débarassé de ta geisha pour pouvoir faire la route seul avec la doublure de Pépita, et puis une fois arrivé au camping, lui dire en grimaçant :
> :affraid: :sick:
> _"Ah P... Meeeeerde, *rhô c'est con j'ai oublié ma tente* je l'avais posé dans l'entrée, tu vois, je me suis mis à chercher mon bob, et puis, oh c'est trop con j'ai oublié ma tente, oh là là comment on fait, il est trop tard pour retourner à Grenoble là même par l'autoroute, vraiment c'est stupide, chais pas à quoi je pensais..."_
> 
> ...


Merde !   ça s'est vu ! 
Tel le concombre au tambour, je suis démasqué ! Pisderman, au secours ! 


 :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Manque un d




et moi qui pensait que c'était ROBERTO VIENDEZ !! :hein: :mouais:


----------



## zoelie (14 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Ah P... Meeeeerde, *rhô c'est con j'ai oublié ma tente* je l'avais posé dans l'entrée, tu vois, je me suis mis à chercher mon bob, et puis, oh c'est trop con j'ai oublié ma tente, oh là là comment on fait, il est trop tard pour retourner à Grenoble là même par l'autoroute, vraiment c'est stupide, chais pas à quoi je pensais..."_




Ben moâ, je veux bien apporter une tente, petits matelas auto gonflants, duvet, si ça peut dépanner, éviter des embrouilles, quoâ.


Enfin ça fait p'être un peu brise coeur ou casse bonbon :mouais:


----------



## zoelie (14 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bel effort d'intégration au Club, ma Cocotte _(je peux t'appeler ma Cocotte ? C'est uniquement à l'écrit et en public !!)_ !!
> :rose:




Dis donc Roberto Vendez de mi corazon, là, c'est pas parce que je me couche comme les poules que enfin   quoi, on n'a pas gardé les vaches ni les cochons z'ensemble.
Et pis, vous rigolerez moins quand je vous ferais le coq à 6 h du mat parce que la jolie Garance elle voudra son bib


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Juin 2005)

j'vous rappelle aussi que j'ai une tente et un matelas en plus.


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

Je proteste énergiquement contre cette citation qui n'est pas de moi et que jamais je n'aurais pensé ça de toi, déçu :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :king:
> Je lance *un ultime appel* à celles et ceux qui ont dit qu'ils ne pouvaient venir, à celles et ceux qui réfléchissent en silence, à celles et ceux qui n'osent pas, à celles et ceux qui n'ont donnés aucune excuse valable, à celles et ceux qui m'ont donnés des excuses à deux balles (je parle notamment de  et aussi de  ), et celles et ceux qui m'ont donnés des excuses valables mais qui regrettent amèrement, et enfin celles et ceux qui la nuit cherchent péniblement le sommeil en imaginant être dans la promo d'Harry Potter© pour d'un coup de baguette magique rendre leur présence possible...
> 
> 
> ...




 alors moi pour plus de discrétion je ne dirais pas quelle est ma cathégorie de *"celleZéceux"* ... 

Pas de changement à mon programme classé *"excuse valable"*  (en fait c'est Roberto il fait exprès d'organiser des trucs quand je peux pas venir  ), *MAIS* je ne serai pas bien loin de vous à vol d'oiseau  ... je pourrais même vous envoyer des bises par mon _"porteur particulier  spécialisé en transmission de bisous"_  (enfin faudrait que je demande avant :love: )



Au fait ça parlait de scorpion ... j'en ai vu ce week-end :






Dans la nature c'est beau ...  mais au dessus du lit : :affraid: :sick:

On m'a assuré que c'était pas méchant : dormez-donc tranquilles ! 

Et surtout* amusez-vous bien !!!*


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je pourrais même vous envoyer des bises par mon _"porteur particulier  spécialisé en transmission de bisous"_  (enfin faudrait que je demande avant :love: )



Oui ptêt' que non, enfin,    :mouais: ça dépend qui...   :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> j'vous rappelle aussi que j'ai une tente et un matelas en plus.



bon, bah tu faiis quoi dimanche soir ?  :rose:

ps pour madonna : _sois pas jalouse, mais perso, j'aime bien pouvoir planifier !_


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> bon, bah tu faiis quoi dimanche soir ?  :rose:
> 
> ps pour madonna : _sois pas jalouse, mais perso, j'aime bien pouvoir planifier !_


 dimanche soir ? La fête pardi...

Si c'est pour du couchage, je n'ai encore personne dans ma tente, donc tout est possible...


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :king:
> Je lance *un ultime appel* à celles et ceux qui ont dit qu'ils ne pouvaient venir, à celles et ceux qui réfléchissent en silence, à celles et ceux qui n'osent pas, à celles et ceux qui n'ont donnés aucune excuse valable, à celles et ceux qui m'ont donnés des excuses à deux balles (je parle notamment de  et aussi de  ), et celles et ceux qui m'ont donnés des excuses valables mais qui regrettent amèrement, et enfin celles et ceux qui la nuit cherchent péniblement le sommeil en imaginant être dans la promo d'Harry Potter© pour d'un coup de baguette magique rendre leur présence possible...
> 
> 
> ...



quelle allure, le roberto, quelle allure ! méconaissable qu'il est !


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> dimanche soir ? La fête pardi...
> 
> Si c'est pour du couchage, je n'ai encore personne dans ma tente, donc tout est possible...



Lorna est sympa, elle t'a déjà proposé un scorpion, tu devrais lui répondre.


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> quelle allure, le roberto, quelle allure ! méconaissable qu'il est !


En tout cas son iSight elle est mastoc !
Pas pratique à fixer sur un écran de portable !!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Lorna est sympa, elle t'a déjà proposé un scorpion, tu devrais lui répondre.


 Euh... Peut-être oui, mais alors pas dans la tente...
Cela dit, on devrait bien s'entendre... Etant né début novembre...


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On va pouvoir faire un Cercle avec nos tentes MAcounette.. d'ailleurs nous allons mettre ça au point vite fait bien fait ...


Oh que oui. :love: ... ça promet...


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

ça tombe bien, je comptais squatter la tente de madonna... dans votre Cercle, non ?   :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

On va peut-être accepter quelques-uns de votre espèce pour nous ... amuser. :love:
Mais attention, une sélection rigoureuse sera faite à l'entrée du Cercle.


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> On va peut-être accepter quelques-uns de votre espèce pour nous ... amuser. :love:
> Mais attention, une sélection rigoureuse sera faite à l'entrée du Cercle.


On croirait lire les conditions d'entrée au cercle MacG !


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On croirait lire les conditions d'entrée au cercle MacG !


Quel cercle ?


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

non, c'est pire et encore plus inique...


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> On va peut-être accepter quelques-uns de votre espèce pour nous ... amuser. :love:
> Mais attention, une sélection rigoureuse sera faite à l'entrée du Cercle.


 

 
Tu as bien fait de dire _comptais _alèm_,_ parce que comme Cléopâtre, il faut l'intervention des goûteurs (euses, en l'occurence) avant . Mais je suis sûre que tu es pour !


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

euh... (cette remarque fera rire elene), je veux bien être gouté mais encore faudrait-il que l'on puisse !


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

note : faire penser à elene d'amener les pillules de Gump.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Oh que oui. :love: ... ça promet...




mettez une voix (la mienne) de plus !!!!!!!     
du cotés que vous preferez


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> les pillules de Gump.


C'est quoi ? Des faux restes ?  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Quel cercle ?


Celui des frères des forums !



			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est pire et encore plus inique...


Cynique ?


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Les femmes ne sont jamais cyniques. C'est un trait de caractère essentiellement masculin. 
Par contre, iniques, ça oui. :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

quoi...? kikinique...?


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

_[Edit] Oh bon ben tant pis.    [/edit]_


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes ne sont jamais cyniques. C'est un trait de caractère essentiellement masculin.
> Par contre, iniques, ça oui. :love:




qu'elle est mignonne...


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Vous regardez trop la télé, vous deux. 

mais on dévie méchamment, là.


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _(trop souvent abrégé en "i"!)_




surtout où qu't'habites min fiu !


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> qu'elle est mignonne...


Venant d'un Frère des Forums, je suis flattée. Me voilà _en odeur de sainteté_.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _[Edit] Oh bon ben tant pis.    [/edit]_



ça arrive, désolé....


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Venant d'un Frère des Forums, je suis flattée. Me voilà _en odeur de sainteté_.



oh, tu sais, les Frères des Forums aiment beaucoup les femmes, faut pas croire !   

_mais alors, vraiment beaucoup... _


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> oh, tu sais, les Frères des Forums aiment beaucoup les femmes, faut pas croire !
> 
> _mais alors, vraiment beaucoup... _




jusq'au a quel point?   
on peut voire une demoostration ?


----------



## lumai (14 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> jusq'au a quel point?
> on peut voire une demoostration ?


 T'es sure que tu veux un dessin, Roberta ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'es sure que tu veux un dessin, Roberta ?





 a defaut de video, je me contentera d'un dessin


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> oh, tu sais, les Frères des Forums aiment beaucoup les femmes, faut pas croire !
> 
> _mais alors, vraiment beaucoup... _


C'est pour ça que ni le Doc ni le sonny n'en sont pas ? 

_
fichtre, on dévie grave, là...._


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> note : faire penser à elene d'amener les pillules de Gump.





je note et j'en prends plusieurs boîtes...


----------



## lumai (14 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto
- Sylko
- WebO 
- Lumai
- Taho! 
- Nexka
- Macounette
- playaman 
- El_ChiCo
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Petou
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Stook (reste une infime chance....)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  
- Grug 
- iMax  (cause: copine...)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi
- Taho! 
- Loudjena

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Macounette (j'en sais rien moi. en même temps que sylko et les suisses.  )
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
- Naru Narusegawa (Samedi matin à Valence TGV)

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_
- El Chico
- Alem  

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage : Plans by Manou :love:*​  - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste *1 *place pour le retour lundi après midi 
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)
- *From Avignon...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

message perso pour Macelene au cas où je ne la croiserais pas sur iChat ce soir : as-tu bien reçu mon sms ? 
je t'en enverrais peut-être un deuxième demain pour que tu me prennes rendez-vous (si c'est pas trop tard) chez un médecin si ça va pas mieux.
merchi :rose:
bisous


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

as tu reçu mon SMS concernant le mail que je t'ai envoyé pour te signaler que tu avais un MP t'indiquant que le message sur ton repondeur te disait d'aller voir le message sur Macgé où je te demandais si tu avais bien reçu mon courier en rapport avec ichat ou je t'ai laissé un message, rapport à ce que je voulais savoir si tu avais bien reçu mon SMS ?




 :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

elle doit me donner l'horaire précis, mais c'est du genre 9h30
Je peux aller la chercher si besoin...

Et pour ÆS-machin-chose-frère-du-cercle et Grug : 
_« La semaine dernière, je vous avais envoyé un courrier. Hier, je vous ai envoyé un fax pour savoir si vous aviez bien reçu mon courrier. Aujourd'hui, je vous appelle pour savoir si vous avez bien reçu mon fax »_
*-- Philippe Gelluck, inLe Chat​*


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> as tu reçu mon SMS concernant le mail que je t'ai envoyé pour te signaler que tu avais un MP t'indiquant que le message sur ton repondeur te disait d'aller voir le message sur Macgé où je te demandais si tu avais bien reçu mon courier en rapport avec ichat ou je t'ai laissé un message, rapport à ce que je voulais savoir si tu avais bien reçu mon SMS ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh... oui, tu ne viens pas, c'est ça ?  

bisous :love:


----------



## playaman (14 Juin 2005)

ARRRGgl, zut de zut !

Trop de sous, pas assez de paperasse... Je ne vais pas pouvoir venir a cette... (adjectif qui vous convient) AES.
C'est pas faute d'avoir sacrement envie*  J'ai l'impression que ça va être d'enfer  

Je pense qu'il y aura d'autres dédicaces, prétexte à rencontrer, ou revoir tant de monde   
J'ai pas encor ma dédicace   

I'll be basque*!


----------



## playaman (14 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*




 




- Roberto
- Sylko
- WebO 
- Lumai
- Taho! 
- Nexka
- Macounette
- El_ChiCo
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Petou
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Stook (reste une infime chance....)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  
- Grug 
- iMax  (cause: copine...)
-playaman (bein, euh c'est comme ça) :hein:

_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi
- Taho! 
- Loudjena

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Macounette (j'en sais rien moi. en même temps que sylko et les suisses.  )
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
- Naru Narusegawa (Samedi matin à Valence TGV)

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_
- El Chico
- Alem  

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage : Plans by Manou :love:*​  - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste *1 *place pour le retour lundi après midi 
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)
- *From Avignon...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ARRRGgl, zut de zut !
> 
> Trop de sous, pas assez de paperasse... Je ne vais pas pouvoir venir a cette... (adjectif qui vous convient) AES.
> C'est pas faute d'avoir sacrement envie*  J'ai l'impression que ça va être d'enfer
> ...


on va te regretter ! quel dommage que tu ne puisses venir à la toute dernière minute !
ce n'est que partie remise !


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ARRRGgl, zut de zut !
> 
> Trop de sous, pas assez de paperasse... Je ne vais pas pouvoir venir a cette... (adjectif qui vous convient) AES.
> C'est pas faute d'avoir sacrement envie*  J'ai l'impression que ça va être d'enfer
> ...


arrghhhh c'est trop bête   
tu vas nous manquer


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ÆS-machin-chose-frère-du-cercle et Grug :
> _« La semaine dernière, je vous avais envoyé un courrier. Hier, je vous ai envoyé un fax pour savoir si vous aviez bien reçu mon courrier. Aujourd'hui, je vous appelle pour savoir si vous avez bien reçu mon fax »_
> *-- Philippe Gelluck, inLe Chat​*




"Rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée, tout se transforme" (Lavoisier)


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> "Rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée, tout se transforme" (Lavoissier)


 avec un s en moins, non ?


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

Hop, on refait un petit point ?
J'ai quand même remonté 15 pages poure remonter cette liste !

*Hébergements
=======================*

*Camping
--------------------------*
- WebO
- El_ChiCo
- madonna
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh...
- blandinewww
- Taho! (qui m'accepte dans la sienne ?! :love:  ) _still looking for a tente_
- NEXKA
- Loudjena _(tente monoplace !) _



*Chambres d'hôtes
--------------------------*
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Teo
- Macounette
- Stargazer



*Doivent choisir entre les deux types d'hébergement !
En sachant que la différence de prix ne justifie pas franchement la différence de confort ! 
--------------------------*
- Sylko
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Hegemonikon
- zoélie et sa tribu








- SM
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Bilbo... 





*Merci de bien vouloir confirmer vos destinations ....   *​


----------



## playaman (14 Juin 2005)

... On se voit dans les montagnes


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ... On se voit dans les montagnes


Avec grand plaisir !


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto
- Sylko
- WebO 
- Lumai
- Taho! 
- Nexka
- Macounette
- El_ChiCo
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Petou
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa 

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.





- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  
- Grug 
- iMax  (cause: copine...)
- playaman (bein, euh c'est comme ça) :hein:
- Stook (Pitin©, boulot, boulot ! )

_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi
- Taho! 
- Loudjena

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Macounette (j'en sais rien moi. en même temps que sylko et les suisses.  )
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
- Naru Narusegawa (Samedi matin à Valence TGV)

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_
- El Chico
- Alem  

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage : Plans by Manou :love:*​- *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena
- *Lausanne*: Ménage à trois (!) dans la SylkoMobile ! :love:
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste *1 *place pour le retour lundi après midi 
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)
- *From Avignon...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2005)

Alors les enfants, on en est où ? :love:



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> - blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
> - Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)


----------



## Macounette (15 Juin 2005)

*Hébergements
=======================*

*Camping
--------------------------*
- WebO
- El_ChiCo
- madonna
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh...
- blandinewww
- Taho! (qui m'accepte dans la sienne ?! :love:  ) _still looking for a tente_
- NEXKA
- Loudjena _(tente monoplace !) _
- Macounette_ (idem !) _ (à confirmer encore)



*Chambres d'hôtes
--------------------------*
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Teo
- Stargazer



*Doivent choisir entre les deux types d'hébergement !
En sachant que la différence de prix ne justifie pas franchement la différence de confort ! 
--------------------------*
- Sylko
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Hegemonikon
- zoélie et sa tribu








- SM
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Bilbo... 





*Merci de bien vouloir confirmer vos destinations ....   *​


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> j'veux aller là où y'a le fun.


Sympa pour ceux qui vont en chambre d'hôte !...


----------



## Macounette (15 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sympa pour ceux qui vont en chambre d'hôte !...


mauvaise langue, va.   
ben c'est selon le principe : plus y'a de fous, moins y'a de riz. 
et j'ai de sérieux conciliabules avec mes consoeurs© qui m'attendent.  

_quel médisant ce Taho!   :love:_


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

Bon, youhou, on peut faire un petit récap'? C'est à quelle heure le rendez-vous? 15 heures à la Flaque, c'est ça? 

Les Suisses vont arriver en fin de matinée, je vais réétudier les plans de Manou dessinés avec amour et tendresse. :love:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sympa pour ceux qui vont en chambre d'hôte !...



Oui merci !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

le flood est prohibé sur les forums !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

Laissons tomber Valence, tous à Nantes !!


----------



## House M.D. (15 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Note à Naru :* Hésite pas à donner tes heures d'arrivée, le stop jusqu'à Montmeyran c'est hasardeux, même en kimono !
> :rateau:


 Le stop j'évite en effet, c'est la Taho!mobile qui viendra me prendre normalement   

Enfin, si vous me l'avez pas trop amoché la veille


----------



## zoelie (15 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé Mec, hier à 9h27, *Carla Bruni* était à Nantes, elle descendait la rue Crébillon sur le trottoir de droite vers la Place Royale, _et *elle m'a même pas regardé*, mais a fait un grand sourire à mon bébé qui s'en fout !_
> Je lui raconterai cela plus tard.
> _Quand la puberté sera passée, pour pas trop le perturber._




Et qu'il te demandera pourquoi elle chante une chanson qui s'apelle "grégoire"   

Concernant l'absence de Flore et de son papa, c'est vraiment dommage   :hein: 


Et puis à J-4 (parce qu'on arrive samedi) et ben j'ai vraiment hâte parce que vous avez tous l'air vraiment sympas. Il a vraiment de la chance le vixente d'avoir des copains comme vous :rose:


----------



## zoelie (15 Juin 2005)

C'est trop cool pour écrire Grégoire en vert y faut une ligne d'info méga top cool le progrès zinformatik


Bon sinon pas trop cool, j'arrive pas à remettre la main sur le carnet des dédicaces d'auteurs personnelles dessinées de leurs mains par les plus grands de la Bd
T'imagines Vixente, ton dessin juste après la page de Moebius, Girault, Schuiten, Chauzy   
Bon bon je te promets de le retrouver


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2005)

*Hébergements
=======================*

*Camping
--------------------------*
- WebO
- El_ChiCo
- madonna
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh...
- blandinewww
- Taho! (qui m'accepte dans la sienne ?! :love:  ) _still looking for a tente_
- NEXKA
- Loudjena _(tente monoplace !) _
- Macounette_ (idem !) _ (à confirmer encore)
- AES-Cercle Historique (aka *[MGZ] alèm* demande hospitalité... 



*Chambres d'hôtes
--------------------------*
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Teo
- Stargazer



*Doivent choisir entre les deux types d'hébergement !
En sachant que la différence de prix ne justifie pas franchement la différence de confort ! 
--------------------------*
- Sylko
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Hegemonikon
- zoélie et sa tribu








- SM
- Stook (voir avec le boulot...)
- iMax (selon disponibilité (travail, copine, finances.... )
- Grug (risque de me decider une semaine avant)
- Gilbertus (pareil que ci-dessus - Demain je commence les négociations)
- Bilbo... 





*Merci de bien vouloir confirmer vos destinations ....   *​


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

*Hébergements
=======================*

*Camping
--------------------------*
- WebO
- El_ChiCo
- madonna
- macelene, Lou, Alice   (place dans les tentes..)   
- blandinewww
- Taho! (qui m'accepte dans la sienne ?! :love:  ) _still looking for a tente_
- NEXKA
- Loudjena _(tente monoplace !) _
- Macounette_ (idem !) _ (à confirmer encore)
- AES-Cercle Historique (aka *[MGZ] alèm* demande hospitalité... 



*Chambres d'hôtes
--------------------------*
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Teo
- Stargazer



*Doivent choisir entre les deux types d'hébergement !
En sachant que la différence de prix ne justifie pas franchement la différence de confort ! 
--------------------------*
- Sylko
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Hegemonikon
- zoélie et sa tribu











*Merci de bien vouloir confirmer vos destinations ....   *​

PS:  AES canal de l'histoire sans fin...   Bien reçu votre message...  bien lu votre post, attends 2ème SMS...  bien noté votre heure d'arrivée, suis à votre disposition pour ce dont vous aurez besoin, mais faut faire vite ...


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> PS:  AES canal de l'histoire sans fin...   Bien reçu votre message...  bien lu votre post, attends 2ème SMS...  bien noté votre heure d'arrivée, suis à votre disposition pour ce dont vous aurez besoin, mais faut faire vite ...



_bah oui, je me tâte..._ :rose:

j'irais sur Paris, dussé-je souffrir le martyr à Valence, je le ferais juste pour vous !   :rose:  :sick:  :sick:  :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Note à Macounette :* le "fun" (t'es québécoise, en plus ???  ), ce sera question des gens que tu fréquenteras éveillée, pas forcément de l'endroit où tu dormiras quand tout le monde dormira !


:mouais: Arrêtez toi et Taho! d'insinuer que je dis que les autres qui dorment à la ferme ne sont pas fun, j'ai jamais dit ça mais que je sache je suis encore libre de choisir où je veux dormir !   
Puis ma précédente expérience d'AES m'a apprise que _"le fun est souvent au camping"©_   alors laisse-moi essayer, que diable !   



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Note n°2 à Macounette :* en vraie chambre avec un vrai lit tu te réveilleras peut-être plus en forme que les autres avec leur matelas sans gonfleur et leurs tentes qui se replient toute seule !
> 
> :rateau:


Alors là c'est pas pour moi que je crains le plus mais pour ceux qui feront chambrée avec moi    
Puis je sais ce que c'est qu'un camping. Justement, c'est peut-être ma dernière chance d'en faire, car une fois en Belgique il fait trop froid et trop moche pour en faire  et mon belge déteste le camping, lui.... 

... et j'aurai un matelas auto-gonflable. na 

Ceci dit, faut encore que j'aille acheter tout ça.


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, faut encore que j'aille acheter tout ça.   ... et j'aurai un matelas auto-gonflable. na





*alors vas-y vite...  on va faire un sacré Cercle...       :love:  *​ 


*Vive le camping...  :love:    
à la Ferme...   *​


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2005)

_tiens, puisque tu dis

à la ferme...

faut que je te ramène "La Classe Américaine" alors pour que tu évites de le redire un jour devant ficelle_


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2005)

Mais heu, pourquoi c'est moi qui prend toujours ?

Bon, bref, qu'on dorme au camping ou dans la chambre d'hote, de toute façon on dormira peu et on va s'éclater !

Bon, si personne veut de moi dans sa tente, je sens que je vais finir par en acheter une moi aussi...


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2005)

c'est pas pour cela que je dormirais dans ta tente jeune étalon sauvage des forums !


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas pour cela que je dormirais dans ta tente jeune étalon sauvage des forums !


Y'avait longtemps que tu ne m'avais appelé comme ça mon cher Alèm !


----------



## playaman (15 Juin 2005)

... Ce n'est que partie remise


----------



## Macounette (15 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais heu, pourquoi c'est moi qui prend toujours ?








, va ! :love: :love:   



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bref, qu'on dorme au camping ou dans la chambre d'hote, de toute façon on dormira peu et on va s'éclater !


Bien sûr, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire... mais laissez les gens choisir, que diable !   



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si personne veut de moi dans sa tente, je sens que je vais finir par en acheter une moi aussi...


A mon avis, tu y as tout intérêt.


----------



## Macounette (15 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ... Ce n'est que partie remise


Je l'espère bien ! :love:


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2005)

Un peu hors sujet, mais vu que Taho! a planté sa tente dans ce fil (enfin essaie de squatter pour l'instant)...  


Merci Yves :love: Le facteur m'a amené des pommes ce matin


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> leur matelas sans gonfleur et leurs tentes qui se replient toute seule !
> 
> :rateau:



Non  Elle se DEPLIE toute seule!!! DEPLIE!!!  Pas replie  
Puis bon El Chico amène son gonfleur, t'as rien suivi hein


----------



## Manou (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Laissons tomber Valence, tous à Nantes !!



 

*APRÈS TOUT LE MAL QUE JE ME DONNE POUR QUE CE SOIT SYMPA ???* 


OUI, LÀ, JE CRIE !!

   et, en plus tu ne viens même pas ?? LÂCHE !    ne même pas voir d'abord comment c'est ici, avant de rallier tout le monde à nantes ??

( à ce propos, bon courage par avance à ceux qui vont organiser la prochaine AES, à nantes ou ailleurs, car "gérer" une bande de décidés comme ceux là, MOI : jamais plus !!!  on veut une chambre ... ou peut-être on va camper .... peut-être on vient... ou peut-être pas .....)

EEHH BIEN quand on doit réserver, prévoir, compter, commander ......

C'EST SUPER, JE VOUS LE DIT !!!!  

.....  hein, Macounette ?? qui va dormir dans le lit réservé pour toi jusqu'à hier ??? ( 4 jours avant !!) 


alors qui est le prochain qui s'y colle  ??? :love:  :love:  :love: 
que je puisse lui témoigner toute ma considération .... comme je l'ai fait pour macéléne ( que personne n'est sur le point de détrôner !! )

enfin, *c'est vrai, vous êtes encore de vrais galopins (pour certains ! ) alors ....  je vais être très heureuse de vous voir !!!!* 
:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Manou (15 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sympa pour ceux qui vont en chambre d'hôte !...



pas d'inquiétudes ... surtout s'il pleut (ce que je n'espère pas !! ) et si la tente est en pente , si les bestioles sont de sortie ......  et puis .... 
*c'est au même endroit !*


----------



## Manou (15 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, youhou, on peut faire un petit récap'? C'est à quelle heure le rendez-vous? 15 heures à la Flaque, c'est ça?
> 
> Les Suisses vont arriver en fin de matinée, je vais réétudier les plans de Manou dessinés avec amour et tendresse. :love:




si vous allez à la flaque direct, il faut trouver LE CENTRE VICTOR HUGO et se garer dans le parking souterrain - du même nom- qui est juste dessous .... 

pour venir de la flaque à ici ... je vais envoyer un plan -aller-retour ici/ la flaque ( ce soir ) mais sinon trouver la Rue des Alpes et = tout droit jusqu'à Montmeyran !!



 ok ?


----------



## Macounette (15 Juin 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> .....  hein, Macounette ?? qui va dormir dans le lit réservé pour toi jusqu'à hier ??? ( 4 jours avant !!)


J'aimerais juste préciser que j'avais dit dès le début que je changerais probablement pour le camping mais que provisoirement je me mettais du côté "chambre d'hôte"... le temps de voir si je pouvais m'acheter du matos ou pas. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de m'en occuper avant.

Mais puisque cela semble poser problème, que de changer au dernier moment, je garde mon lit à la ferme, pas de soucis.  Je ne veux pas être la cause d'un _drame national_ non plus  

Un petit conseil pour le futur, la prochaine fois mettez un _deadline_ et précisez que les réservations sont impératives et définitives, et précisez surtout l'interdiction de changer d'avis, etc.) afin que les _indécis_ de mon espèce ne vous chamboulent pas tout le programme   

Je comprends mieux ta réaction, cher Roberto.


----------



## Manou (15 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Note à Macounette :* le "fun" (t'es québécoise, en plus ???  ), ce sera question des gens que tu fréquenteras éveillée, pas forcément de l'endroit où tu dormiras quand tout le monde dormira !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne peux que m'associer à ces   notes de ma progéniture ( quel mot affreux !!!!! )

pardon Macounette, en fait je n'avais pas lu ce message avant de mettre le précédent  ....    :rose:  :rose:   .... ne pense surtout pas que la "famille" se ligue contre toi ..... 

ce serait plûtot " qui aime bien chatie bien !! "   :love:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juin 2005)

*Hébergements
=======================*

*Camping
--------------------------*
- WebO
- El_ChiCo
- madonna
- macelene, Lou, Alice   (place dans les tentes..)   
- blandinewww
- Taho! (qui m'accepte dans la sienne ?! :love:  ) _still looking for a tente_
- NEXKA
- Loudjena _(tente monoplace !) _
- AES-Cercle Historique (aka *[MGZ] alèm* demande hospitalité... 



*Chambres d'hôtes
--------------------------*
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Teo
- Stargazer
- Macounette _(puisqu'on m'y oblige...) _



*Doivent choisir entre les deux types d'hébergement !
En sachant que la différence de prix ne justifie pas franchement la différence de confort ! 
--------------------------*
- Sylko
- Petou viendra tout seul. Sniff...
- Hegemonikon
- zoélie et sa tribu











*Merci de bien vouloir confirmer vos destinations ....   *​


----------



## Manou (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le flood est prohibé sur les forums !



avec tout le respect que l'on vous doit ....


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je me suis permis d'éditer, Manou :* l'adresse est sur le plan, et par MP j'ai donné ton numéro de téléphone à ceux et celles qui pouvaient en avoir besoin.
> 
> Je donne également volontiers et si besoin l'adresse email par MP...
> :love:





Rhoooo     Je le savais que tu avais son mot de passe!!!


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2005)

Tout ça ne me dit toujours pas si quelqu'un peut m'accueillir sous sa tente !


----------



## Manou (15 Juin 2005)

- Macounette _(puisqu'on m'y oblige...) _


je pense que nous allons avoir une martyre parmi nous    SANTO SUBITO !!!



allez !! tu coucheras ou tu veux, je voulais juste souligner que c'est un peu hard d'essayer d'organiser qq chose avec tant de gens venant de partout et que je ne connais pas  ( ce qui n'est pas ton cas, tu es celle qui m'a laissé un des meilleurs souvenirs à avignon .. ) et que le peu qui semblait "précis" je m'y suis racrochée, c'etait fait pour ça, non ??

et puis c'est nouveau pour moi ....

sans rancune ??














 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Macounette (15 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça ne me dit toujours pas si quelqu'un peut m'accueillir sous sa tente !


Je prendrai quand même la mienne, tu pourras l'avoir si tu veux. Je dormirai à la ferme. 
Au moins tu pourras la beta-tester avant que je ne l'essaie pour de vrai à l'AES Grenoble.


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2005)

Ben c'est pas Blandine en principe la martyre ?


----------



## Macounette (15 Juin 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> - Macounette _(puisqu'on m'y oblige...) _
> 
> 
> je pense que nous allons avoir une martyre parmi nous    SANTO SUBITO !!!
> ...


Oui, c'est moi qui en suis désolée, j'aurais dû laisser mon nom dans la partie "indécis" (donc ceux qui n'ont pas encore choisi d'hébergement). C'est pour cela que j'assume mon erreur et puisque tu as réservé une chambre / un lit pour moi, je le prendrai, y'a pas de soucis. Vu le nombre d'indécis je pensais qu'un de plus un de moins qui changerait, ça ne ferait rien, mais comme c'est déjà tout fixé, je m'excuse d'avoir tout chamboulé comme ça. 

Donc je prends la chambre d'hôte, et je prends ma tente, et on verra sur place s'il manque des lits/des endroits pour dormir... au pire, Taho! partagera ma tente avec l'AES Historique qui ne semble pas encore avoir de place non plus... 

Ne t'excuse surtout pas Manou, comme je te l'ai dit dans mon coup de boule  c'est pas évident d'organiser un truc pareil et tu t'en sors très bien  excuse-moi d'avoir semé le désordre sans le vouloir.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Vous savez quoi j'aime bien venir ici, c'est un peu comme un *roman-photo à épisodes* ... il se passe plein de trucs , des rebedondissements, des imprévus ... :love:


 Serait-il possible d'avoir des videos de *montage/démontage des tentes* ... et puis les plans de lits aussi pour qu'on *saisisse mieux l'ambiance*(nous les absents) ! 



non ? 

_ ps à macounette : garde-la précieusement ta tente elle pourra servir à d'autres occasions _


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _ ps à macounette : garde-la précieusement ta tente elle pourra servir à d'autres occasions _




Hmmm hhmmmm Lorna???  :mouais:  Tu as quelque chose à nous dire???   Se peut t'il qu'on fasse du camping Palois sous peu???    :love:


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> au pire, Taho! partagera ma tente avec l'AES Historique qui ne semble pas encore avoir de place non plus... )



euh, non, en ce cas, je préfère que ce soit Taho qui dorme en chambre d'hôte !!!!    :love: :rose: :love: :rose: :love: :rose:


_oupsss..... ya encore ma madonna chérie qui va me tomber dessus là ! _ :love: :love:


----------



## House M.D. (15 Juin 2005)

Euh... moi je veux bien partager avec Taho!, s'il a pas peur d'une Jap', j'ai toujours mon problème d'hébergement...


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2005)

_c'est marrant ce souk !! ça ressemble à une AES !_


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2005)

Je viens de boucler mes packtages :love: :love:

_Oui déjà!!! :mouais: Demain j'ai partiels, et vendredi on part trés tôt :love:_ 

Lumai...    :hein: J'espère que tu as fait de la place dans ta voiture


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> euh, non, en ce cas, je préfère que ce soit Taho qui dorme en chambre d'hôte !!!!    :love: :rose: :love: :rose: :love: :rose:
> 
> 
> _oupsss..... ya encore ma madonna chérie qui va me tomber dessus là ! _ :love: :love:



Je me contenterai de *[MGZ] alèm *


----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de boucler mes packtages :love: :love:
> 
> _Oui déjà!!! :mouais: Demain j'ai partiels, et vendredi on part trés tôt :love:_
> 
> Lumai...    :hein: J'espère que tu as fait de la place dans ta voiture



Euuuh... Tiens tu m'y fais penser... Va falloir que je fasse de la place ! 

Sinon pour ceux qui partent avec moi, je vous prépare un mp pour vous expliquer comment on se retrouve !


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2005)

Nan Roberto   
Je vais pas vous faire un défilé de mode 

J'amène juste trois culottes et un pijama en plus de mes vêtements que j'aurais sur moi   

C'est la tente, le duvet, le matelat, la serviette de plage (t'as bien dit qu'il y avait une piscine hein??  ) qui prennent de la place  :hein:


----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je crains le pire...
> Tu as une grande voiture, j'espère, Lumai ????


 Bah au pire, ils mettront leur sac sous leur pied... et les tentes comme accoudoirs...

Et tout le monde sera bien calé !


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je me contenterai de *[MGZ] alèm *



ok, je comptais le prendre dans mon (petit) sac... 

au fait, tu fais quelle taille Roberto ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah au pire, ils mettront leur sac sous leur pied... et les tentes comme accoudoirs...
> Et tout le monde sera bien calé !



*Bah au pire, chargée comme une mule, le bas de caisse de la voiture touchera le sol*
Et tout le monde sera bien secoué !


----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2005)

Vi ! Parait qu'il faudrait que je pense à changer les amortisseurs...


----------



## Gilbertus (15 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*



 




- Roberto
- Sylko
- WebO 
- Lumai
- Taho! 
- Nexka
- Macounette
- playaman 
- El_ChiCo
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Petou
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa 


*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Flore (4 ans et quelques pétales)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.






- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)
- Stook (reste une infime chance....)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  
- Grug 
- iMax  (cause: copine...)
- Gilbertus (Je crois que là c'est foutu    )


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- playaman et Flore
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi
- Taho! 
- Loudjena

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Macounette (j'en sais rien moi. en même temps que sylko et les suisses.  )
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
- Naru Narusegawa (Samedi matin à Valence TGV)

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_
- El Chico
- Alem  

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage : Plans by Manou :love:*​  - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena *(3 places & RoadTrip)*
- *Lausanne*: Une petite place pour moi au départ de Lausanne, si je viens ? :love: (iMax)
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste *1 *place pour le retour lundi après midi 
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)
- *From Avignon...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah au pire, ils mettront leur sac sous leur pied... et les tentes comme accoudoirs...
> 
> Et tout le monde sera bien calé !



Je voyage léger moi ! C'est la Nexka et le Chico qui vont bouffer toute la place !


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2005)

*WE 18-19 juin*​ 


 




- Roberto
- Sylko
- WebO 
- Lumai
- Taho! 
- Nexka
- Macounette
- El_ChiCo
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Petou
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu et MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa 

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Henri (5 ans et demi)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.





- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)





- Spyro (en Normandie à cette date)
- golf (hélas)
- Lio70 
- pim (correction bac !)
- Yip (hélas pas de famille Yip , anniversaire de Mme :love: )
- L'Amok
- SuperCed (en Finlande)
- Bilbo  
- Grug 
- iMax  (cause: copine...)
- playaman (bein, euh c'est comme ça) :hein:
- Stook (Pitin©, boulot, boulot ! )
 - Gilbertus (Je crois que là c'est foutu    )

_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi
- Taho! 
- Loudjena

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Macounette (j'en sais rien moi. en même temps que sylko et les suisses.  )
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
- Naru Narusegawa (Samedi matin à Valence TGV)

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_
- El Chico
- Alem  

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage : Plans by Manou :love:*​ - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena
- *Lausanne*: Ménage à trois (!) dans la SylkoMobile ! :love:
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste *1 *place pour le retour lundi après midi 
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)
- *From Avignon...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2005)

Encore un qui n'a pas repris la dernière liste...


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Juin 2005)

'tin c'est le bordel ici... Je m'absente deux jours pour aller à Clermont-Ferrand, et voilà ce que je retrouve... 5 pages de bordel...

Pour Taho, je veux bien rappeler pour la n-ième fois, si ce n'est la x-ième fois, et peut-être même la z-ième fois que j'ai encore une place pour coucher quelqu'un en camping grand luxe (oui parce que mes matelas, c'est pas d'la merde...)

Pour Manou, bon courage, c'est bientôt passé   Je suis avec toi moralement 

Pour la bergère, moi aussi je voyage léger... C'est pas de ma faute si je prend un gonfleur pour le bien de la population... Et au passage, ravi de voyager avec toi 

Pour Lumai, j'ai bien reçu ton mp mais ça tu le sais déjà. J'aurai une valise ou je vais essayer de caser tout le bordel matelas + tente + sac de couchage + gonfleur, et un p'tit sac pour mes fringues, c'est bon ? Plus peut-être le camescope pour faire des vidéos d'antologie... Mais ca c'est bon, c'est tout petit    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

ssvp svp svp oubliez pas de faire des photos des voitures "legerment" chargées      :love:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Pour la bergère, moi aussi je voyage léger... C'est pas de ma faute si je prend un gonfleur pour le bien de la population... Et au passage, ravi de voyager avec toi


il en va de même pour moi ! 
Je sens que ce voyage va prendre une superbe tournure !


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ssvp svp svp oubliez pas de faire des photos des voitures "legerment" chargées      :love:



je comptais venir avec deux reflex rien que pour ça... 

_ps : faut que j'emmène les pieds, les réflecteurs et cette sorte de choses ?_


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je comptais venir avec deux reflex rien que pour ça...
> 
> _ps : faut que j'emmène les pieds, les réflecteurs et cette sorte de choses ?_



 c'est un défilé de mode qu'on doit faire ?


----------



## Macounette (15 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qui n'a pas repris la dernière liste...


Heureusement que golf junior© veille. :love:    

Ils sont faits pour s'entendre ces deux-là :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> il en va de même pour moi !
> Je sens que ce voyage va prendre une superbe tournure !


 On va bien rigoler dans la bagnole    Lumai, tu prends des risques 

Cela dit, si je prends toutes mes chmizafleurs, ca fait ... Bon je me contenterai de deux...


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> On va bien rigoler dans la bagnole    Lumai, tu prends des risques
> 
> Cela dit, si je prends toutes mes chmizafleurs, ca fait ... Bon je me contenterai de deux...



Les chemizes zafleurs c pour quand ???   le samedi soir ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Juin 2005)

bah y'a un concours de chmizafleur, alors je compte bien briller dans cette discipline en montrant ma collection... Enfin si je me limite à deux pour (sur)vivre dans la voiture, ca va être vite vu comme collection...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> si vous allez à la flaque direct, il faut trouver LE CENTRE VICTOR HUGO et se garer dans le parking souterrain - du même nom- qui est juste dessous ....
> 
> pour venir de la flaque à ici ... je vais envoyer un plan -aller-retour ici/ la flaque ( ce soir ) mais sinon trouver la Rue des Alpes et = tout droit jusqu'à Montmeyran !!
> 
> ...



On va arriver plus tôt, donc on va aller au camping d'abord. C'est pas dans Valence, c'est ça? Je vais imprimer les plans. 



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que golf junior© veille. :love:
> 
> Ils sont faits pour s'entendre ces deux-là :love:




On va l'encadrer celle-ci...  :mouais:


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que golf junior© veille. :love:
> 
> Ils sont faits pour s'entendre ces deux-là :love:


Jalouse   :mouais: 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On va l'encadrer celle-ci...  :mouais:


Jalouse aussi   [Ah ben non, je suis ridicule  ]

 :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse   :mouais:
> 
> 
> Jalouse aussi
> ...



Ah... modérateur de Rendez-vous: moi jamais.  :affraid:


----------



## Nexka (16 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> On va bien rigoler dans la bagnole    Lumai, tu prends des risques




Mmmmmhhh  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Je sais pas qui prend le plus de risques...   
Oui je vous rappelle que Lumai et moi sommes des filles... On a déjà préparé nos cd de Goldman, Cabrel, Rock Voisine, Bruel ect... :love: Pour écouter TOUT le voyage  Et chanter en coeur par dessus of course   

 :love:    :love:


----------



## lumai (16 Juin 2005)

Euuuh... Nexka ??? 
Tu sais j'ai des CD déjà dans ma voiture... Il y a de quoi faire déjà... C'est p'têt pas la peine de t'encombrer trop non plus...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Venez d'abord à la maison, les Suisses,* j'aurai eu le temps de comprendre où c'est et je vous y accompagnerai...



La maison, c'est donc à Montmeyran?  Petit remontage de plans nécessaire...



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voici *un petit plan* pour que Lumai nous livre sa cargaison de parisiens, et que les Lyonnais nous arrivent à temps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teo (16 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmhhh  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Je sais pas qui prend le plus de risques...
> Oui je vous rappelle que Lumai et moi sommes des filles... On a déjà préparé nos cd de Goldman, Cabrel, Rock Voisine, Bruel ect... :love: Pour écouter TOUT le voyage  Et chanter en coeur par dessus of course
> ...




pour Rock Voisine et confrères, dieu merci je descend en TGV     

au fait ki c'est ki fait DJ-ette samedi soir ? Y'a desz DJpodeurs ? J'ai vu ça une fois c'était trop fort !


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> au fait ki c'est ki fait DJ-ette samedi soir ? Y'a desz DJpodeurs ? J'ai vu ça une fois c'était trop fort !


 
Macounette ? :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pau fait ki c'est ki fait DJ-ette samedi soir ? Y'a desz DJpodeurs ? J'ai vu ça une fois c'était trop fort !



*Ben y a t'il déjà quelque chose de prévu pour passer de la musique ?*
à moins que ce ne soit un plan chants-guitare autour du feu de bois ? 

Que ceux qui ont des bons trucs à mettre dans nos oreilles ramènent une bonne cargaison de cédés.


----------



## Taho! (16 Juin 2005)

J'avais aussi posté les plans dans le listing co-voiturage...


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pour Rock Voisine et confrères, dieu merci je descend en TGV



ouais, Milstein et Oistrakh, ça le fait dans le TGV...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmhhh  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Je sais pas qui prend le plus de risques...
> Oui je vous rappelle que Lumai et moi sommes des filles... On a déjà préparé nos cd de Goldman, Cabrel, Rock Voisine, Bruel ect... :love: Pour écouter TOUT le voyage  Et chanter en coeur par dessus of course
> ...




rahhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!   là vous le faite express   
manque juste pasini e ramazzotti    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## playaman (16 Juin 2005)

Dire que je lis encor ce fil, je doit être maso


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Macounette ? :love:


:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :love: avec plaisir... j'aurai mon iPod et ma _zique de vioque_


----------



## teo (16 Juin 2005)

On chantera


----------



## teo (16 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On chantera




donc faux -pour ma part-


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Dire que je lis encor ce fil, je doit être maso



Pour être banni, tapez #1.


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On chantera


La seule chose que je sais chanter, c'est U2.... :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (16 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :love: avec plaisir... j'aurai mon iPod et ma _zique de vioque_



*Les Roses fanées* 
Paroles : Serge Gainsbourg
Musique : Jacques Dutronc
Interprète : Jacques Dutronc
_
J?aime les roses
Gigolo
J?aime les roses
Gigolo
J?aime les roses fanées
Gigolo, gigolo, gigolo
Les vieilles peaux
Gigolo
Les vieilles peaux
Gigolo
Les vieilles paumées
Gigolo, gigolo, gigolo

Ceux qui boudent
Les vieux boudes
N?y connaissent rien
Aux danses de l?enfer
Je préfère
Le fox-trot des années vingt

J?aime les roses
Gigolo
J?aime les roses
Gigolo
J?aime les roses fanées
Gigolo, gigolo, gigolo
Les vieilles peaux
Gigolo
Les vieilles peaux
Gigolo
Les vieilles paumées
Gigolo, gigolo, gigolo

J?aime les vioques
Qui débloquent
J?aime les vieilles guenons
Ces vieilles chouettes
Ça sent chouette
L?after-shave lotion

J?aime les roses
Gigolo
J?aime les roses
Gigolo
J?aime les roses fanées
Gigolo, gigolo, gigolo
Les vieilles peaux
Gigolo
Les vieilles peaux
Gigolo
Les vieilles paumées
Gigolo, gigolo, gigolo

Elles se piquent
Ces vieilles biques
D?avoir de beaux restes
Vieux fossiles
Leurs faux cils
Cachent des pensées un peu lestes

J?aime les roses
Gigolo
J?aime les roses
Gigolo
J?aime les roses fanées
Gigolo, gigolo, gigolo
Les vieilles peaux
Gigolo
Les vieilles peaux
Gigolo
Les vieilles paumées
Gigolo, gigolo, gigolo
_


----------



## Manou (16 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On chantera



ce serait pis-être un bon plan vu que ...
 je n'ai pas vraiment..... pensé à l'"environnement musical" et pis que ,nous ne sommes pas les rois de l'équipement audio .... nous c'est le dessin et c'est tout ..... 
alors le plan feu de bois et guitare, c'est pas une mauvaise idée pour terminer la soirée ( nuit ) au campinge !!  

à moins que les nouveautés en cette matière vous permettent d'amener une mini-musique suffisante ???     
....et, dans ce cas, pensez aux CD aussi, je pense que nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs !!!  

moi, en fait, j'ai pensé à votre "joie de vous réunir " et à votre estomac  ..... (ce qui est déja pas mal ! vous verrez ! ) 

 mais, c'est vrai, nous ne serons pas dans un lieu réservé pour la fête mais chez des amis qui nous accueillent pour le dîner ....  alors peut-être à la ferme l'ambiance sera + chaude ??  
macéléne n'a pas dit qu'elle avait une grande tente Trigano ????    :love:  :love:  

toute idée sera la bienvenue !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :love: avec plaisir... j'aurai mon iPod et ma _zique de vioque_




jai boulé mais j'ai quand meme pas de reponse   

c'est quoi une _zique de vioque_


----------



## Nexka (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi une _zique de vioque_



Je l'adore :love: :love: :love:



_Bon je répond quand même à ta question _ 

C'est de la musique (zique-musique) de vieux (vieux-vioque)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je l'adore :love: :love: :love:
> _Bon je répond quand même à ta question _
> C'est de la musique (zique-musique) de vieux (vieux-vioque)




ben  :mouais: alors double pffffff    

pour une fois j'aurai pu voyager sans ecouter du jazz fusion


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2005)

Il est fort probable que nous arriverons en tout début d'après midi, pour monter le campement  
Avec Alem et MAdonna peut être...     :love: 

J'irais ensuite m'occuper de Lou pour sa compétition...   et ensuite je verrais ...


----------



## Spyro (16 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Dire que je lis encor ce fil, je doit être maso


Ça fait du bien de se faire du mal de temps en temps...  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> jai boulé mais j'ai quand meme pas de reponse
> 
> c'est quoi une _zique de vioque_


Désolée, ma connexion Internet a eu un gros raté 
Merci Nexka d'avoir répondu pour  moi  :love: :love: :love: :love: 


note pour hegemonikon : j'aime _pô_ Gainsbourg   :sick:


----------



## Taho! (16 Juin 2005)

Donc pour confirmer, j'arrive samedi avant midi avec les petits Suisses et Loudjena...
Naru, tu arrives à quelle heure ? je ne pourrais peut-être pas aller te chercher !


----------



## Nexka (16 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il est fort probable que nous arriverons en tout début d'après midi, pour monter le campement
> Avec Alem et MAdonna peut être...     :love:
> 
> J'irais ensuite m'occuper de Lou pour sa compétition...   et ensuite je verrais ...



Tu me laisses une petite place dans le cercle des filles hein??? :love:


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu me laisses une petite place dans le cercle des filles hein??? :love:



Ben vi tiens pardi...   :love:


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il est fort probable que nous arriverons en tout début d'après midi, pour monter le campement
> Avec Alem et MAdonna peut être...  :love:
> 
> J'irais ensuite m'occuper de Lou pour sa compétition... et ensuite je verrais ...


 
C'est quoi le tout début d'après midi vu de ton côté du Rhône ?  
Tu m'invites à déjeuner ? :love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2005)

j'me permets un petit correctif. 

​ *WE 18-19 juin*​ 


 




- Roberto
- Sylko
- WebO 
- Lumai
- Taho! 
- Nexka
- Macounette
- El_ChiCo
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Cie
- Petou
- Loudjena
- Hegemonikon
- Teo
- madonna 
- zoélie et son mac
- macelene & tribu mais sans MacTosh... 
- Stargazer
- AES-Canal Historique (aka [MGZ] alèm)
- Naru Narusegawa 

*Le coin des enfants :*
_(histoire de motiver les drôles : y aura une concentre de gamins, ils dormiront tous chez mes parents tranquillos, un étage quasi-rien qu'à eux !)_
- Grégoire (20 mois)
- Nils 5 ans et demi
- Garance (8 mois pépins de pomme)
- Lou. et A.





- blandinewww (organisation en cours...)


_________________________________________
*Hébergement*​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
- Nexka
- Lumai (juste pour déposer des parisiens )
- Teo
- El_ChiCo (un des parisiens de Lumai)
- Stargazer (un autre parisien de Lumai )
- AES-TrucMuche ptet chez Helene le vendredi


----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *(précisez *avant midi ou pas* !!)
----------------------------------
- Macounette
- WebO... bah oui. 
- madonna (vers 13h00, plutôt  , avec une tente...)
- lepurfilsdelasagesse & Co. arrivée dans l'après midi (dodo dans un grand lit à la ferme)
- Petou De Preference Auberge "Espagnole"
- Macelene  sous la tente... (confirmation de l'heure suivant planing de Lou.)
- AES Infernal ptet en fonction de La Lanterne (et sous la tente à madonna... :rose: )
- Hegemonikon (je passerai en voisin ardéchois pour l'apéro avant midi :love: en fait j'ai une bringue le vendredi soir, fraîcheur non garantie  )
- Naru Narusegawa (Samedi matin à Valence TGV)
 - Taho! (en même temps que les suisses.  )
 - Loudjena (idem.  )

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir (le 19)*
----------------------------------
- WebO... pitêt même jusqu'au 21...  
_(quel squatteur ce WebO, il a pas de travail ?)_
- El Chico
- Alem  

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturage : Plans by Manou :love:*​  - *Grenoble* en Taho!mobile : Taho!, Loudjena
- *Lausanne*: Ménage à trois (!) dans la SylkoMobile ! :love:
- *Paris* : Lumai : C'est plein pour l'aller, reste *1 *place pour le retour lundi après midi 
- *Lyon* :   : hegemonikon (départ le samedi vers 10h00, 2 ou 3 places)
- *Montpellier* : madonna (départ samedi, retour dimanche soir)
- *From Avignon...    *_une place _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...
_
​


----------



## Taho! (16 Juin 2005)

Merci Macounette :love:, j'allais le faire !
et je précise qu'avec les Suisses et Loudjena, nous arrivons avant midi !


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le tout début d'après midi vu de ton côté du Rhône ?
> Tu m'invites à déjeuner ? :love:



Ben je sais pas trop...   suis sous la tutelle de MAcTosh...       

MAis pour ce qui est de t'inviter à casser la croûte pas de pbs...  c'est moi qui dit OUI   :love: 

Et ensuite on trace direct avec l'Alem...diectement le camping à la faerme      joyeusement pour monter  le campement *en cercle*


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2005)

Bon ben voilà, puisque je vais être _obligée_ de dormir à la ferme   j'ai du matos de camping tout bô tout neuf :love: à prêter... que je viens d'aller chercher et que je ne pourrai malheureusement  pas utiliser :

- 1 tente biplace
- 1 sac de couchage "momie"
- 1 matelas autogonflable (attention, assez fin : 2.5 cm d'épaisseur seulement)

Avis aux intéressé(e)s. 


Note pour teo et Stargazer : si vous souhaitez passer une nuit tranquille, vous devriez me *forcer* à dormir au camping.    



gnarf.

  

oui, je suis chiante, je sais. je fais exprès. :love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2005)

Alors ça vous fait rien que je campe ? :love: hein ? dites ?   _please say yes !_  :love: :love: :love:
Franchement, je pense que cela vaut mieux pour ceux qui partageraient ma chambre.
Et je planterai ma tente dans un coin isolé 

De toute manière on pourra arranger tout ça sur place...


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr : *la bonne volonté ne manquera pas, je crois !!*


Bien sûr, bien sûr  restons flexibles. :love:


chez moi c'est plus de la flexibilité, on appelle ça "girouette"  :rose:


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben je sais pas trop...   suis sous la tutelle de MAcTosh...
> 
> MAis pour ce qui est de t'inviter à casser la croûte pas de pbs...  c'est moi qui dit OUI   :love:
> 
> Et ensuite on trace direct avec l'Alem...diectement le camping à la faerme      joyeusement pour monter  le campement *en cercle*



cool, j'adore les tipis !!!


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis résolument contre le communautarisme, ferment des ghettos et source d'isolement !
> :hein:



tu veux une place au Cercle ??


----------



## House M.D. (16 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour confirmer, j'arrive samedi avant midi avec les petits Suisses et Loudjena...
> Naru, tu arrives à quelle heure ? je ne pourrais peut-être pas aller te chercher !


 J'arrive à 11h35 à la gare TGV de Valence 

Donc réponds si tu peux ou pas, et si tu peux pas, si une âme charitable voulait se dévouer...


----------



## Manou (16 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Dire que je lis encor ce fil, je doit être maso



je n'ai pas encore dit comme je suis désolée de ne pas te connaitre, et pas non plus florette .... alors  quand reviens-tu ?? 
  
AES ou pas tu es toujours invité ..... je n'ai que des petits gars  .... alors je serai trop contente de recevoir une petite flore  ... & son papa !!

    À BIENTÔT !!  

( on est là tout l'été et maintenant vous avez un endroit où on vous attend !! )


----------



## Manou (16 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça vous fait rien que je campe ? :love: hein ? dites ?   _please say yes !_  :love: :love: :love:
> Franchement, je pense que cela vaut mieux pour ceux qui partageraient ma chambre.
> Et je planterai ma tente dans un coin isolé
> 
> De toute manière on pourra arranger tout ça sur place...



mais bien sûr que tu vas CAMPER !! 

je viens d'aller à la ferme pour voir les derniers détails et organiser ( autant que faire ce peux !! )
l'arrivée, la répartition (raté encore pour taho! et loudjena que j'ai annoncé pour demain ! ) et le repas du dimanche ..... 

et je t'ai rayé de ceux qui dorment à l'abri des petites bêbêtes !!

alors HEUREUSE ????       

surtout .... ne change plus d'avis !! merci !!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

pour Roberto : si tu veux bien aller faire une dédicace à Lorient, je peux voir avec GlobalCut et BassMan pour organiser un truc par chez nous... 

oui, j'ai causé de GlobalCut et BassMan... oui, les gens qui écoutent des trucs bizarres, qui floodent dans le forum MGZ qu'on sait même pas ce que c'est la MGZ sauf qu'alèm aussi appartient à cette secte (entre autre secte donc)... m'enfin, bon, t'inquiètes, on sait boire euh... recevoir en Bretagne, je peux te l'assurer, je suis pas breton !


----------



## lumai (16 Juin 2005)

Haaa ! Le projet d'AES bretonne ne serait donc pas enterré ??? 

Bon j'espère qu'il ne faudra quand même pas aller jusqu'à Lorient pour en rencontrer certain...


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> mais bien sûr que tu vas CAMPER !!
> 
> je viens d'aller à la ferme pour voir les derniers détails et organiser ( autant que faire ce peux !! )
> l'arrivée, la répartition (raté encore pour taho! et loudjena que j'ai annoncé pour demain ! ) et le repas du dimanche .....
> ...


Merci :love: :love: 
Et encore une fois désolée pour les complications. :rose:
Mais le camping, j'en avais trop envie.


----------



## House M.D. (16 Juin 2005)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, ça va être coule !! ^^ :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Manou (16 Juin 2005)

de retour de la ferme pour une dernière mise au point ( voir + haut    )

il y a un truc *absolument indispensable: des lampes torches * car il n'ya aucune lumière nulle part ... 

 :mouais:  :mouais:      

vous ne voulez pas errer en pleine nature pour aller faire pipi ou vous tromper de tente au retour ....  mieux vaut penser à prendre une petite lampe !!


pour finir mes recommandations matérielles : il faut penser à réserver le soir votre p'tit déj   ... comme ca, vous aurez du pain frais !!

à part ça ... ce sEra MAGNIFIQUE !!    

il va faire trés beau et trés chaud !!! (attention ici quand il fait chaud il fait chaud !!! )

et la macounette va ....   camper !!!

et le vin coulera .....
   

*À BIENTÔT ! ON VOUS ATTEND !!*


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> ou vous tromper de tente au retour ....




ah bon, on a le droit ?     

_Teo : tu crains à dormir à l'intérieur !_


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Haaa ! Le projet d'AES bretonne ne serait donc pas enterré ???
> 
> Bon j'espère qu'il ne faudra quand même pas aller jusqu'à Lorient pour en rencontrer certain...




je crois qu'on a vu Bassman à l'AES de Lille et Globalcut un peu partout... j'ai une preuve : ici    

ils font partie  de l'ancienne garde AESiste...


----------



## Nexka (16 Juin 2005)

Euhhh bon Manou  :rose:

Tout compte fait ma tente est trop lourde....  Mes petites épaules ne la suporterons pas    :rose: 

Je crois que je vais prendre l'option chambre d'hote :rose:  :rateau: 






C'est pour de rire hein!!!     


Ok je sort -----> 

:love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Juin 2005)

'tin t'es folle, tu vas lui faire attrapper une crise cardiaque...


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

ça donne envie... :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2005)

Manou a dit:
			
		

> de retour de la ferme pour une dernière mise au point ( voir + haut    )
> 
> il y a un truc *absolument indispensable: des lampes torches * car il n'ya aucune lumière nulle part ...


 merci de me le rappeller... faut pas que j'oublie ma lampe frontale... 



			
				Manou a dit:
			
		

> à part ça ... ce sEra MAGNIFIQUE !!
> 
> il va faire trés beau et trés chaud !!! (attention ici quand il fait chaud il fait chaud !!! )
> 
> et la macounette va ....   camper !!!


:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:
j'ai trouvé le truc infaillible pour pas que tu m'oublies de sitôt :rateau:   :love:

Merci pour tout, Manou :love:


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2005)

Je vais être obligé de piquer les lampes frontales de MActosh...   heureusement il est fan de gadgets    

Revue de paquetage demain avec Alem ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Juin 2005)

Au fait, y'a une piscine pour de vrai ou non ? Je sais plus du coup, avec ce bordel...


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, y'a une piscine pour de vrai ou non ? Je sais plus du coup, avec ce bordel...



 Piscine chez les amis de Manou pdt le dîner ...  mais je sais pas si tu vas pouvoir plonger  

Sinon   gros tuyaux d'eau, bataille dans les douches, batailles avec des casseroles ...  y'aura de quoi faire


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Juin 2005)

Bah... T'façon je prend, et on réfléchira après... C'est la voiture de lumai qui porte


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je vais être obligé de piquer les lampes frontales de MActosh...   heureusement il est fan de gadgets



Moi j'ai hésité avec des bougies (dis au fait tu emmènes l'apn de Ray  ). Mais j'ai trouvé un gentil fournisseur de lumière..  :love:


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai hésité avec des bougies (dis au fait tu emmènes l'apn de Ray  ). Mais j'ai trouvé un gentil fournisseur de lumière..  :love:



Je suis pas certaine que Ray soir oki   pour son APN mais j'aurais le mien   

Ah je vois, lampes frontales ...  les montagnards ...


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

plan mappy d'avignon imprimé (c'est aussi simple que tu le disais Hélène  )
café au lait pas tout à fait ingurgité
pain non plus...

ah ! pas oublier la casquette de Tiger... je tiens pas à revenir de chez vous avec un nouveau cancer ! 

zou ! à la douche et Gare de Lyon (encore 30mn avant de m'éjecter de l'appart....)
madame dort, le chat fait des conneries... où est le D70 ? 
ah oui, réveiller madame pour le sac de couchage.... dommage !


----------



## sylko (17 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Bah... T'façon je prend, et on réfléchira après... C'est la voiture de lumai qui porte



C'est sympa le camping, avec de telles bestioles dans le coin.


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, *à bientôt tout le monde !!*
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Vivement tout à l'heure, demain matin, demain aprem, demain soir ...      :love:


----------



## Taho! (17 Juin 2005)

demain matin...  :love:


----------



## Macounette (17 Juin 2005)

... on va se lever tôt  5h pour moi :love: :love:  
vivement demain ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (17 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> vivement demain ! :love:


On va bientôt arriver à moins de 24 heures de mon début d'ÆS. Ça va commencer dès que vous allez arriver sur Grenoble...

H-24h30


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, on a le droit ?
> 
> _Teo : tu crains à dormir à l'intérieur !_






= pas de matos de camping  :rateau: 
= à l'époque de l'inscription, pas de vue précise sur la météo... et le camping sous la pluie me rappelle trop l'armée   
= peur des grizzlis et des mouflons énormes vus ci dessus   


J'espère ne pas oublier ma lampe de poche pour me trainer jusqu'à mon lit. Sinon je conterai fleurette aux piquets des tentes si vraiment...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2005)

Pitin©, faut que je fasse la valise...    :love: Ah, oui la lampe de poche. Important.   

J'arriveuh... enfin bientôt.


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pitin©, faut que je fasse la valise...    :love: Ah, oui la lampe de poche. Important.
> 
> J'arriveuh... enfin bientôt.




moi j'ai heureusement commencé hier après-midi.
_Caleçon de bain, chemise hawaïenne, tisheurte, bermuda, cap... uchons de stylo, brosse à dent, serviette de plage... ah lunettes de soleil aussi _

Maintenant faut juste que j'arrive à la gare à l'heure... 19h24... et ensuite... Je dors !   

et faut que je me réveille pour descendre en gare de Valence ! ! !


----------



## Taho! (17 Juin 2005)

A y est, j'ai ma tente et mon matelat


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> A y est, j'ai ma tente et mon matelat




tu veux dire que personne t'a offert ospitalité sous sa tente ?????     

toi, un garçon si beau, intelligent, drole, *sage* .....


----------



## Taho! (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi, un garçon si beau, intelligent, drole, *sage* .....


Qui t'as parlé de moi ?  
De toute façon j'en avais besoin pour l'ÆS Alpine (voir signature)... 
Dans le pire des cas, si y'a trop de tentes, je la garde dans le coffre...


----------



## Macounette (17 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> A y est, j'ai ma tente et mon matela*s*




Bien joué ! 

Pour ma part j'ai fait un (non deux) achat indispensables tout à l'heure : des piles pour ma Petzl Tikka Plus© et ... un couteau suisse. :rose: histoire de me défendre des grizzlys.   



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On va bientôt arriver à moins de 24 heures de mon début d'ÆS. Ça va commencer dès que vous allez arriver sur Grenoble...


à bientôt, impatient.  :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Qui t'as parlé de moi ?
> De toute façon j'en avais besoin pour l'ÆS Alpine (voir signature)...
> Dans le pire des cas, si y'a trop de tentes, je la garde dans le coffre...


 surtout de coté sage


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et ... un couteau suisse. :rose: histoire de me défendre des grizzlys.




:affraid: va pas nous planter Roberto ! :affraid:


----------



## Manou (17 Juin 2005)

_J'ai la flemme de me déconnecter - reconnecter..._
 
Vous reconnaitrez mon style inimitable...
:rose:




On est arrivé à bon port, le (petit) Grégoire a été adorable dans le tégévé©, là il dort, on a fini de boire le café en discutant, tout est prêt pour que ça commence, il fait un temps magnifique et *on attend les Parisiens...*
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Manou (17 Juin 2005)

Je viens d'expliquer à Manou _le tableau de bord_ et les *points disco©...*


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

Controle tes points discaux. Je viens de finir la publi, c'est con j'aurais pu venir


----------



## Macounette (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Controle tes points discaux. Je viens de finir la publi, c'est con j'aurais pu venir


Il y a encore une place dans la sylkomobile.


----------



## Manou (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Controle tes points discaux. Je viens de finir la publi, c'est con j'aurais pu venir


Lausanne/Montmeyran... En Masérati©, tu mets combien ???
  
 :love: 
 :love: 





_Bon : tu viens._


----------



## mado (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Controle tes points discaux. Je viens de finir la publi, c'est con j'aurais pu venir


 

T'es pas en train faire ton sac encore ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas en train faire ton sac encore ?


Peux pas, j'aide ma collègue à retrouver son porte-feuille. Je lui avais dis qu'à partir de dix double vodka red bull elle serait pas bien :love:


----------



## Macoufi (17 Juin 2005)

me re-voilou ...

en plein jet-lag  :hein:  :rateau: 

là, pas beaucoup le temps   

mais je reviens ce soir. D'ici là, quelqu'un peut me dire si il y a une possibilité de co-voiturage pour départ from Paris (donc demain samedi) et si il y des news importantes-à-ne-pas-rater mais que j'aurais raté puisqu'absente depuis 10 jours ???

sinon, je regarderais les trains mais faudra que je trouve un mini-billet parce que le porte-feuille est plutôt  :hein:


----------



## mado (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Peux pas, j'aide ma collègue à retrouver son porte-feuille. Je lui avais dis qu'à partir de dix double vodka red bull elle serait pas bien :love:


 
 

Allez j'amène le red bull...
Et toi la vodka


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Peux pas, j'aide ma collègue à retrouver son porte-feuille. Je lui avais dis qu'à partir de dix double vodka red bull elle serait pas bien :love:




enlève tes mains de là et arrive à toute berzingue gars ! 

Aucune excuse 

PS: plus que 30mn et je pars un peu à l'avance pour avoir mon train... tranquille ! 



Ouikende ouikende me voilà !

_(je suis très fier j'ai réussi à comprendre comment faire des pseudo-frames aujourd'hui  )_


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> sinon, je regarderais les trains mais faudra que je trouve un mini-billet parce que le porte-feuille est plutôt  :hein:



euh oui pour tout le reste et celà... 

moi je suis arrivé à Avignon pour être chez macelene :love: et attendre madonna :love:

mais tu peux venir, il me reste des :love: plein mon sac !


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir la publi, c'est con j'aurais pu venir




File faire ton sac      place dans la Sylkomobile


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> un couteau suisse. :rose: histoire de me défendre des grizzlys.



qui t'a dit que je ressemblais à un grizzly ? :mouais:

je suis juste un ours mal lêché ! 

du coup, j'ai pris un laguiole ffrançais pour me défendre des couteaux suisses !    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'espère ne pas oublier ma lampe de poche pour me trainer jusqu'à mon lit. Sinon je conterai fleurette aux piquets des tentes si vraiment...



tatatatata... tout ça pour dormir avec Tahooooo !!!


----------



## Taho! (17 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tatatatata... tout ça pour dormir avec Tahooooo !!!


Tu dis ça parce que t'es jaloux !


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

non, juste parce que j'espère me tromper et arriver dans la tente de macounette !! :love: :love: Teo, je le vois quand je veux au pascalou ! 

_ps : ça promet quelques réglements de compte, je le sais et assume !  _


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

_c'était mon 800ème message sous ce pseudo. merci de votre attention._


----------



## mado (17 Juin 2005)

Vous êtes allés à la distillerie ou bien ?


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes allés à la distillerie ou bien ?




ah non  !! :hein:


_Hélèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèène !! elle est oùùùùùùùùùùùù la distilleeeeeeeeeeeeriiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeee ?!!!!!!!!!_  :hein:


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ah non  !! :hein:
> 
> 
> _Hélèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèène !! elle est oùùùùùùùùùùùù la distilleeeeeeeeeeeeriiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeee ?!!!!!!!!!_  :hein:



on y vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

pas la peine de crier, je suis juste derrière toi !


----------



## Taho! (17 Juin 2005)

Là, d'un coup, je prends peur... :? :/


----------



## Macounette (17 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> non, juste parce que j'espère me tromper et arriver dans la tente de macounette !! :love: :love: Teo, je le vois quand je veux au pascalou !
> 
> _ps : ça promet quelques réglements de compte, je le sais et assume !  _


j'ai rien dit moi.     :love:

_
Mon couteau suisse comporte 4 lames. __Quatre. De tailles différentes. Pour toutes les éventualités.Tou(te)s.    _


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

et un PM pour Roberto

_*MADOOOOOOOOOOOONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!*_ :love:


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> non, juste parce que j'espère me tromper et arriver dans la tente de macounette !! :love: :love: Teo, je le vois quand je veux au pascalou !
> 
> _ps : ça promet quelques réglements de compte, je le sais et assume !  _



J'ai retrouvé mon couteau suisse...    et ma lampe de poche 

AES-CH (et c'est pas Confédération Helvétique ) Mais non.. pour les réglements de compte ce sera juste des chatouilles avec mes mains pleines de doigts quand tu t'y attendras le moins 

Taho*: si je me retrouvais à peloter les piquets de ta tente dans mon sommeil, cela ne sera que hasard et abus de boisson. Je ne squatte les tentes que sur invitation explicite  Et puis je préfère mon lit :love:.



* et tout/es les autres campeu-rs/es

Pour les GO: j'ai mon pique nique pour le TGV...

A tout de suite ou presque


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé mon couteau suisse...    et ma lampe de poche
> 
> AES-CH (et c'est pas Confédération Helvétique ) Mais non.. pour les réglements de compte ce sera juste des chatouilles avec mes mains pleines de doigts quand tu t'y attendras le moins



euh... même pas peur, celui qui meurt de chatouille devra courir en criant  "j'aime apple le long de la rue des panoyaux !"


----------



## mado (17 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> et un PM pour Roberto
> 
> _*MADOOOOOOOOOOOONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!*_ :love:





C'est l'effet farigoule à l'heure du thé ?


----------



## Macounette (17 Juin 2005)

mode_ LA PHRASE LA PLUS RÉPÉTÉE DEPUIS CE MATIN _ON

vivement demain. :love: :love: :love:

mode _LA PHRASE LA PLUS RÉPÉTÉE DEPUIS CE MATIN_ OFF


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le dernier message :
> - Lumai a déposé sa cargaison de parisiens devant un jus de pomme rafraichissant, farniente reconstituant sur la terrasse avec la chienne qui nous a mis l'ambiance...
> 
> :modo:
> ...



pour Roberto : demain, avec elene on arrive en 4x4 pas crado (avé la clim' hé !  ) et avec nous aussi une tente à dépliage automatique... mais avant qu'elchico filme tout ça, on va faire en sorte que les filles aient un bon niveau d'entrainement...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> pour Roberto : demain, avec elene on arrive en 4x4 pas crado (avé la clim' hé !  ) et avec nous aussi une tente à dépliage automatique... mais avant qu'elchico filme tout ça, on va faire en sorte que les filles aient un bon niveau d'entrainement...



Madonna a deja etait briefé, par mes soins, sur l'ouverture automatique des ces tentes...  


Amusez vous bien......bises a vous tous....


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

pour madonna, t'inquiètes pas, elle est entre de bonnes mains avec moi. Certains le croient et ce sont des amis !!


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Madonna a deja été briefée, par mes soins, sur l'ouverture automatique des ces tentes...
> 
> 
> Amusez vous bien......bises a vous tous....




Stook tu vas nous manquer...  :love:   fait une de ces chaleurs de dingues...   la plage va être bien  loin ...  




À  plus tout le monde... :love:   Prè AES avec Alem...   MAdoanna nous rejoint demain ...  :love:  



ps: pas de poire ...    mais bon on voit ça demain


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2005)

Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise. Finir la valise.      

Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.   Réveil à 6 heure.        

  Bon, je suis à disposition jusqu'au 21...  :love: 

J'arrive... euuuhhhhhhh... Pitin©. :love:


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

ça va me faire méchamment drôle tiens...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ça va me faire méchamment drôle tiens...



Et moi donc.  J'ai hâte de te rencontrer... Alèm. :love:


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

euh... 

je ne suis pas aussi facile qu'hélène moi, tu n'arriveras pas à me rouler une pelle comme ça. N'est pas gognol qui veut !  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> euh...
> 
> je ne suis pas aussi facile qu'hélène moi, tu n'arriveras pas à me rouler une pelle comme ça. N'est pas gognol qui veut !  :love:



 On va voir ça...  :love: Crick-Crack, c'est rapide un Suisse (contrairement à la légende)....   :love: 

Bon, maintenant: ma valise... :modo:


----------



## mado (18 Juin 2005)

Risque de décaler un tout petit peu mon arrivée à la Lanterne.. 

Juste un petit peu  :rose:



ps : elene fait sonner mon téléphone demain matin


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2005)

_Passengers for flight Sylko to Valence are now ready for boarding. Please keep your boarding pass in hand. We wish a a nice flight and a pleasant journey on board. 

We thank you for using SylkoMobile. We wish to see you on one of our other flight around the World.


*** Ad ***

Free flights, bonus, reductions? It's easy by collecting SylkoMiles. Subscribtion to SylkoPass is free. *SylkoPass: The one and only way to fly*. Ask our crew on board or at land for more informations. _​


----------



## Lio70 (18 Juin 2005)

Je vous souhaite une excellente party!  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

pas bon le lsd ava nt lavion


----------



## Taho! (18 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *le dépliage automatique de la tente de Nexka*



Je crois qu'on doit tous avoir la même tente alors !


----------



## Taho! (18 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On va voir ça...  :love: Crick-Crack, c'est rapide un Suisse (contrairement à la légende)....   :love:



Y'a des preuves !

http://www.pomme-grenette.org/gallery/aes/vidy-2005/pages/page_52.php


----------



## Taho! (18 Juin 2005)

_waiting for the swiss_  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

*Mais où donc *
ai-je rangé cette foutue boite d'aspirine....


 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

Vous floudez comme des porcs a 8h !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

avec tous mes souhaits d'une party tres reussie comme a avignon
je vous rappelle de ne pas oublier le photos "voltiges des tentes"
et "petites voitures, grandes charges"   



     :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous floudez comme des porcs a 8h !!!!


*Des fois*
je me demande si SuperMo' ne rêve pas de devenir modo...


----------



## mado (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas bon le lsd ava nt lavion



tu l'as raté l'avion toi ?


----------



## House M.D. (18 Juin 2005)

Train français, chemise italienne, ordinateur américain, téléphone japonais et surtout MUSIQUE japonaise...

JAP'MAC INTERNATIONAL TOUCH... :love: :love: :love: :love:

J'arrive tout le moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonde :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

*Reste l'épineux problème*
du choix de la chemise à fleur...


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

Juste en passant, vous souhaiter à tous un excellent week end ! 












(    )


----------



## petou (18 Juin 2005)

Apparemment, pas de nouvelles de la pré AES, donc la nuit à du être dure.

A tout à l'heure. j'arriverai vers 18 h à la Flaque©.


----------



## macelene (18 Juin 2005)

il est bon le café d'hélène...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Juste en passant, vous souhaiter à tous un excellent week end !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tout pareil   :love:  :love: 





(je vous hais    )


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2005)

Bon bah nous ne serons malheureusement pas de la partie...:hein:

Mais nous vous envoyons tout pleins de bonnes vibrations virtuelles pour ce week end et surtout :
*ECLATEZ VOUS !!! :love:


*


----------



## Malow (18 Juin 2005)

Moi aussi je suis verte!!!!! 
Bon, ce sera pour la prochaine fois !!!!!

Eclatez vous bien, et que votre week end soit fait de fête et de rires !!!!    
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2005)

Et n'oubliez pas :

Sans alcool, la fête est plus folle !!! :mouais:


----------



## petou (18 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et n'oubliez pas :
> 
> Sans alcool, la fête est plus folle !!! :mouais:




C'est s'là OUIIIII !!!!!

Si ont dort la bas, c'est pas pour rien.


----------



## katelijn (18 Juin 2005)

Excellent week-end à tous!   
C'est pour quand le premier reportage? :love: 

P.S.: je ne crains rien pour manou, je suis sûre qu'elle mènera tout ce petit monde à la baguette! :love:  :love:  :love: 
Mais bon courage, manou


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et n'oubliez pas :
> 
> Sans alcool, la fête est plus folle !!! :mouais:


 ne l'ecoutez pas : il a bu.


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Passengers for flight Sylko to Valence are now ready for boarding. Please keep your boarding pass in hand. We wish a a nice flight and a pleasant journey on board.
> 
> We thank you for using SylkoMobile. We wish to see you on one of our other flight around the World.
> 
> ...



ça promet...
dire que je vais louper la lesson 3 d'anglais de WebO.....ça , ça deçoit.....

bon week end....


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> pour Roberto : si tu veux bien aller faire une dédicace à Lorient, je peux voir avec GlobalCut et BassMan pour organiser un truc par chez nous...
> 
> oui, j'ai causé de GlobalCut et BassMan... oui, les gens qui écoutent des trucs bizarres, qui floodent dans le forum MGZ qu'on sait même pas ce que c'est la MGZ sauf qu'alèm aussi appartient à cette secte (entre autre secte donc)... m'enfin, bon, t'inquiètes, on sait boire euh... recevoir en Bretagne, je peux te l'assurer, je suis pas breton !



je me cite juste histoire que Roberto lise ce post puisque je ne le trouve pas très attentif ! :love:


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

_revival (tu lis glof ? )_






je viens avec cette humeur... ça va rouler des pelles les amis ! :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

> Posté par AES-Canal Historique
> pour Roberto : si tu veux bien aller faire une dédicace à Lorient, je peux voir avec GlobalCut et BassMan pour organiser un truc par chez nous...
> 
> oui, j'ai causé de GlobalCut et BassMan... oui, les gens qui écoutent des trucs bizarres, qui floodent dans le forum MGZ qu'on sait même pas ce que c'est la MGZ sauf qu'alèm aussi appartient à cette secte (entre autre secte donc)... m'enfin, bon, t'inquiètes, on sait boire euh... recevoir en Bretagne, je peux te l'assurer, je suis pas breton !



cool une flaque party 3 (le retour de la vengeance en maillot de bain) 

là je viens c'est sur !
(par contre je crois qu'il y a pas de flaque à lorient   )


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> cool une flaque party 3 (le retour de la vengeance en maillot de bain)
> 
> là je viens c'est sur !
> (par contre je crois qu'il y a pas de flaque à lorient   )



sisi, ya une flaque, j'y ai postulé...


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

deux fois que je te reprends, ça fait beaucoup !


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

par contre, question maillot de bain, au choix, la piscine de beau-papa (chauffée par le soleil ou le groupe ACDC), l'océan ou le glof... euh le golfe ! 

_ps pour baax : non je ne crie pas encore Breizh bidule toa !_


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Juin 2005)

Bon je suis complètement à la bourre mais j'arrive...

Euh c'est à quelle heure à la Flaque© ?

Faut venir en chemise à fleurs ?    ou c'est pour plus tard ?

(il faudra mettre le viognier au frais mais il arrive)


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Bon je suis complètement à la bourre mais j'arrive...
> 
> Euh c'est à quelle heure à la Flaque© ?
> 
> ...


aaaah le traître ! t'y vas aussi toi ???    
ben bon week-end alors (   )


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> sisi, ya une flaque, j'y ai postulé...


 oui c'est vrai, je me souviens maintenant )  à la place d'un cinema


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> deux fois que je te reprends, ça fait beaucoup !


 ça c'est de l'amour !   :love:


----------



## Macoufi (18 Juin 2005)

Petit problème : mon horloge interne est restée bloquer à Paris -6h00
j'ai dormi tout le matin...   
donc : plus moyen de descendre en voiture et des choix de trains  :hein: 

j'ai la tête :rateau:
je n'ai pas mémorisé où la soirée se déroule...
et de toute façon mappy ne trouve pas "gare TGV"   

quelqu'un peut m'aider en me situant gare TGV -> soirée ?
histoire de me rendre compte si c'est jouable avec un train arrivant à 21h35   ...

_Euh... évidemment c'est quand même un ti peu urgent d'autant que je n'ai pas un seul numéro de tél des organisateurs ou participants..._


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

MP à roberto, manou etc.

ça devrait pouvoir s'arranger !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

*Blandine regarde tes MP's*


----------



## Macoufi (18 Juin 2005)

Merci !!


----------



## petou (18 Juin 2005)

Désolé, impossibilité de derniere minute, je suis dans l'impossibilité de monter.

M.P's à Roberto & Manou.


----------



## Macoufi (18 Juin 2005)

je dois être à Paris demain avant midi...

Je devrais donc du quitter Valence-TGV à 8h53.
Déranger quelqu'un pour venir me chercher ce soir à 21-22h me déplaisais déjà,
mais pour décoler à le lendemain 7-8h...  ça ne ressemble plus à rien

i'm sad, so sad


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> je dois être à Paris demain avant midi...
> 
> Je devrais donc du quitter Valence-TGV à 8h53.
> Déranger quelqu'un pour venir me chercher ce soir à 21-22h me déplaisais déjà,
> ...


 ah ben tiens, j'aurais pu faire comme ça aussi, mais bon, trop de boulot 

pour ma pause je vais aller bourer la reine boire un jardin à vino verde.

(heu enfin un truc du genre.  )


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

bonjour roberto


----------



## bateman (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bonjour roberto




oui oui!

et bonjour Roberto et bonjour à toute la troupe!..    :rose:  :love:


----------



## iTof (19 Juin 2005)

tant que ça ? profitez en bien


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

Tu fais une rétro su r les écrans cathodique ???


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

j'ai pas dis que Pépita etait....


----------



## Talchan (19 Juin 2005)

bonjour roberto  je mangerais bien du clafoutis ! embrasse bien tout le monde :love:


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2005)

Salut les chemizafleurs (ça doit être pratique quand on mange du clafoutis, d'ailleurs  ). La lozère vous salue bien, les fraises sont à point et "malgré" le beau temps, on profite d'une température moins abusive que du coté de Perpignan.

Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## Yip (19 Juin 2005)

HAVE FUN !  :love: 


Bises à tous     :love:  :love:  :love: (  )


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juin 2005)

Ayyyééé ch'uis rentré !!!   
Mes moutons que c'était bon. Week-end excellent (et chaud) avec des gens forts sympathiques avec comme apothéose la soirée de Samedi arrosée comme il se doit et dans tous les sens du terme ! (d'ailleurs je commence à sentir la fatigue liée à l'effort fourni ... Mais bon c'est toujours après les meilleures soirées qu'on se sent fatigué).  
Pour ce qui est de la flaque il est vrai que notre arrivée à fait fuir quelques clients "normaux", mais bon de toute façon y aurais pas eu assez de BD dédicacée pour tout le monde alors ...    

Et un grand merci à Roberto et surtout Manou pour leur accueil plus que chaleureux ! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juin 2005)

*Rentrés également*
Mes ayeux, grosse grosse soirée hier, très arrosée certes (il a encore beaucoup plus dans mon gosier...  ) et grosse ambiance de déconne qui va longtemps me rester en tête.
Pour un citadin endurci cette escapade buccolique au milieu de la cambrouze aura été un grand moment.
Quel ne fut pas mon bonheur de remporter le chemizafleurs© contest et son mythique premier prix que, soyez en certain(e)s, je ne tarderai pas à immortaliser par ici 

Mes respects à vous tous mes amiches.


----------



## zoelie (19 Juin 2005)

A l'heure où d'autres s'en vont gaiement dans les trains, ou en auto pour la gare, ou vautrés dans un canapé attendant la retransmission d'un grand prix qui n'aura pas lieu (n'est-ce pas jolie Naru ?)  D'autres encore sous la douche, parce que vraiment il a fait très très chaud...
Eh ben j'dirais presque que la piscine me manque   
Meuh nan c'est une blague 
En tout cas hier quand l'heure du loup avait bien sonnée, que les appareils à "pils" étaient rangés pour pas se faire mouillés, 

Et ben j'ai trouvé qu'y avait ptit queque chose d'humain...  

A plus Manou

A au fait, mille grands merci à Hegemoikon (y devrait se reconnaitre si j'ai fait des fautes,)parce que le Vionnier en apéro ce midi, sans toi en plus  c'était vraiment classe par la chaleur qui faisait ça te glissait dans le gosier tout sec d'avoir trop parlé...et puis ce verre tout perlé de fraicheur....c'était tout simplement beau...

ça va  là, je floode pas hein ? :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (19 Juin 2005)

Nexka bien rentrée.....
Nexka a fait bon voyage....
Nexka va se coucher.....








:love: MERCI  :love:


----------



## Nexka (19 Juin 2005)

Le sattelite il fait bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurai qu'un mot : *Yeah.*
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> ...



* Pffff*
 :jaloux: :jaloux: :jaloux: :jaloux::jaloux: :jaloux::jaloux: :jaloux:


:vert: vert: :vert:

:grr: :grr: :grr:

(et pendant ce temps j'ai même pas fini ma charrette)

:


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je peux te dire que le Poisson Rouge nous a manqué : et y avait de jolies gonzesses dans et en dehors du bocal !!
> :love:
> :love:



AAaaaaaaaaaaaaaarggggh 
  



c'est pas gentil, je suis crevé et j'entame une nuit blanche, je vous ai pas vu, j'ai loupé pleins de jolies filles  et? heu alors voilà je vous dis :


----------



## Stargazer (19 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Le sattelite il fait bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip  :rateau:



bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip .. bip ...   

Sinon on vient de me prévenir qu'ils manquent des petits animaux à la ferme. Tu saurais pas où ils sont par hasard ?     :love:


----------



## mado (20 Juin 2005)

Chaud ce we..  :love:

Mais 2h de sommeil sur 48h00 ça laisse quelques traces. :casse:

Manou désolée de n'avoir pu te dire au revoir. Mais le coeur y est. Merci pour tout.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juin 2005)

*Ouh ah !*
Le week end s'éloigne encore un peu plus... voilà, le réveil vient de sonner déchirant la nuit de son bip bip terrible.


posée à côté de moi, merveille parmi les merveilles, ma Pépita© 3D me sourit :love:


Sinon, aux niveau des enseignements à retenir, il y a :

1- il me faut un appareil photo numérique
2- Ne pas avancer trop rapidement que je présiderai à l'office dominical...
3- Essayer d'arriver plus tôt, avant la rupture de stock de BD 
4- C'est quand qu'on remet ça ?

Et puis, pour consoler les inconsolables qui, de Perpignan à Paris, cultivent leur amertume et leurs regrets de n'avoir pu venir, nous avons eu une pensée pour vous, on aurait aimé déconner avec vous. Si, si.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ta présence fut comme un rayon de soleil traversant un verre de cristal, ou à peu près, tu vois un peu ??_
> :rose:
> :love:



*Non mais sérieux*
que voulez-vous rajouter encore après un tel message ?


 :love: 

 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Nexka (20 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> 2- Ne pas avancer trop rapidement que je présiderai à l'office dominical...




PTDR     




Bon maintenant que j'ai les idées un peu plus claire que hier soir, (c'est pas vraiment difficile) un petit post juste pour dire:


*C'était chuper!!!!  * 

Pas la messe hein!!  :mouais: 


MERCI MANOU!!! :love:


----------



## Nexka (20 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Non rien._
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:




Pfffff  

Bon ça va hien!!!!   



Voilà, hier je trouvais plus mes lunettes de vues...  J'étais rentrée chez moi. Je met donc tout le monde en branle bas de combat pour qu'ils regardent au campement si elles n'y étaient pas.
Je vide mes sacs, remonte ma tente... Rien...   
Ce matin, un peu plus réveillée, je remonte une fois de plus ma tente (dans mon salon)... Et bah elles étaient dedans...  :rateau:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## mado (20 Juin 2005)

Faut vraiment s'appeler -lepurfilsdelasagesse- pour pas flinguer un réveil qui sonne avant le lever du jour... et t'as raison, ta pépita est vraiment en or pour aller jusqu'à te sourire... (mais elle est vraiment en or de toute façon :love: )   !

Ici lever un peu plus tardif, et même pas mal. Juste ce qu'il faut. Faut dire que les palois, de retour de leur we à la mode suédoise (norvégienne ?  ), eux dormaient toujours , juste pour me narguer. Du coup, je suis jamais arrivée aussi tôt au boulot .


Sinon, d'après ce que j'ai compris, Nexka aime tellement la tente 2", qu'elle passe son temps à la monter et la démonter depuis qu'elle est rentrée ...



(PS : j'ai retrouvé la lumière  )


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

qui a fait la bise à nexka ?


----------



## zoelie (20 Juin 2005)

salut la compagnie, 
ouah vous êtes trop adorables pour ce qui m'ont ecrit des ptits mots gentils :rose: 

Mais comment je fais pour vous répondre et vous mettre plein de points de sympathie ??


----------



## Taho! (20 Juin 2005)

Il suffit de cliquer sur cette icône 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sous l'avatar de la personne à qui tu veux envoyer des points disco !

Je t'en dois d'ailleurs pour samedi soir ! :love:

Et enfin, je suis en train de rédiger mon résumé, ça prend un peu de temps, le week-end a été intense et trop court ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (20 Juin 2005)

A ne pas oublier : Le fil des dédicaces


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2005)

Encore une AES à classer au rang des TheBest.   Enfin, on a quand même eu droit à notre remise des prix.  Même que j'ai fini troisième à égalité avec Sylko-j'arrive-à-la-gare-plus-de-gare...  Au fait, où qu'il est le pistoletao?  J'ai bien ma petite idée...  Alice, viens voir par là...   Tu perds rien pour attendre toi. Niark.  

Vraiment un chouette week-end, trop court comme toujours. On a été bichonné aux petits oignons par les parents de Roberto et leurs amis. On a bien mangé, bien mangé, bien mangé, bien bu, bien mangé et bien mangé (la crème du dessert pitin©  ).  :love: Mais pitin©, y fait chaud par là-bas. En arrivant en Suisse passé la frontière, y avait la clim'.  

Quand à moi, j'ai enfin rencontré, Rémi, Alèm, le mythe. Le vrai! Il existe, je l'ai même touché.  Depuis le temps, hein mon Rémi.  :love: 

Au fait, pitin©, Naru c'est vraiment une Japonaise. Si si je vous jure!  Et Nexka, ben elle fait la bise à tous les garçons, si je te jure SM.  

Là, j'ai deux jours de congé pour me reposer, c'est que c'est physique les AES: couché à 6 heures, levé à 8 réveillés par le soleil... et les oiseaux  Coucou Macounette.    Je vais en profiter pour aller à la piscine tiens.   Ah, pis trier ces quelques photos...   Ah, oui, et pis Flo elle a un super t-shirt de la mort qui tue. :love:  Trop bien. 

See you soon guys.  :love: A bientôteuuuuuu...  :love:


----------



## mado (20 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> A ne pas oublier : Le fil des dédicaces


 
Y'en a qui disent que Pépita se sent de plus en plus à l'aise parmi nous...


----------



## teo (20 Juin 2005)

Je profite d'un chtite pause MySQL juste pour dire que c'était un ouikende trop fort.   

Plein de moments magiques avec la Flaque bien sur et _ses dédicaces_, la cascade aux nymphes, le chtiGreg, le requin les grizzlis et les buses (et les araignées vertes qui sautent sur les gens), les mégarepas, les rencontres avec les uns et les autres, les gros fou-rires incontrolables, le lever de soleil sur la barre du Vercors... lutter contre le manque de sommeil au dessus de son assiette ou allongé dans l'herbe, à voir les grands et les petits s'agiter ou se bagarre gentiment (WebO et Alèm, arrêtez il y a des enfants  )
Bref, trop fort. Plein de pêche pour ce qui suit. Merci :love:


----------



## Macounette (20 Juin 2005)

Ayé, rentrée aussi... ce matin à 1h30.  Merci à Sylko (et à Taho! avec qui j'ai fait un bout de chemin aussi) :love: pour la route.  

WebO' a très bien résumé ce week-end. Chaud.  _très chaud._  :love: bonne bouffe.  _excellente _bouffe.  :love: De l'ambiance à faire grimper les arbres :love: :love: :love: Des moments très intenses, faits d'amitié, de longues balades, de longues palabres, d'émotions, de rires, mais parfois aussi de pleurs. La Vie©. Belle. Réelle. Généreuse. :love: :love: :love: Faite de rencontres, de moments merveilleux, parfois tristes, mais toujours intenses. 

Bon, là je suis encore complètement dans le cake. J'avais dormi 3h avant cette AES, j'en ai dormi deux pendant. Je sens que je faire la zombie© au moins pendant 2 jours au bureau.  

*Merci*, *merci *de tout coeur à tous, un grand merci :love: à Manou et Bruno pour l'organisation, et à Vincent aussi bien sûr. :love:  Le _pécéiste _ne sait rien encore de son bonheur.  :love:  

Gros bisous à tous, je retourne à mon 36ème café.  

ps : les photos suivent...


----------

